# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2012



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2012 às 00:21)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## David sf (1 Jan 2012 às 11:49)

Ano novo, padrão novo. Começa a ser clara a tendência para a acentuada negativização da oscilação ártica, intuída já pelo ECMWF e pelo GFS, tanto nas saídas operacionais como na média dos ensembles. Tal situação não implicaria directamente a alteração das condições meteorológicas em Portugal, mas abre boas possibilidades de tal acontecer.

Começando pelo ECMWF, a saída operacional mostra um forte anticiclone siberiano e uma incursão da dorsal atlântica pelo pólo adentro. Entre estas duas dorsais forma-se um cavado na Europa central, e muito provavelmente uma circulação retrógrada no Mediterrâneo.  







Era uma questão de dias , 2  ou 3, para termos uma entrada fria continental e seca na península, e se aquela cut-off perdida nos Açores se chegasse um pouco mais para cá poderia não ser tão seca assim. Mas isto já são conjecturas muito distantes, o mais provável é a cut.off nem sequer existir, o importante é o estabelecimento de um padrão mais favorável, com AO- e bloqueio na sibéria.

A média dos ensembles, também é favorável, claro que tudo mais esbatido por alguns membros divergentes, mas a tendência é semelhante à saída principal:






O GFS aponta para um cenário semelhante, mas uns dias mais atrasado. A carta a 384 h da run das 6z é excelente, apostando numa divisão do VP, mas mais interessante é a média dos ensembles, já que a essa distância a saída operacional não vale de nada:






A 300 horas, claro, está tudo muito esbatido, mas notam-se claramente dois núcleos, e entre eles uma faixa com pressão superior a 1025 mbar de uma ponta à outra do círculo polar.

Por fim duas cartas interessantes:

- A média dos ensembles do GFS das T850 a 384 horas, com praticamente toda a Europa debaixo da iso 0:






- O fortíssimo aquecimento estratosférico que vai muito provavelmente sustentar a negativização da AO para a segunda metade do mês. São cartas a 300 horas, mas já notei que a previsão das temperaturas estratosféricas tem estado bastante mais estável que os restantes parâmetros, a carta para 14 de janeiro pouco tem mudado desde que passou das 384 horas:


----------



## Goku (1 Jan 2012 às 13:02)

Para quando está previsto chuva?


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2012 às 13:14)

Goku disse:


> Para quando está previsto chuva?



Esta noite/madrugada!! depois é aguentar mais uns 10 ou 15 dias ou possivelmente mais porque o que está a ficar na calha é uma entrada fria mas deve ser seca lá para miados do mês


----------



## Zapiao (1 Jan 2012 às 13:38)

Por aqui será ao final da tarde


----------



## Aurélio (1 Jan 2012 às 16:56)

Boa tarde,

De acordo com os modelos parece que os próximos 15 dias aqui mais a sul não trarão qualquer cenário de chuva, sendo que neste momento quando o IM fizer o seu relatório relativamente ao mês de Dezembro *a maior parte do país* já estará em situação de seca, sendo que esse cenário irá variar apenas entre *a seca fraca e a seca moderada*, obviamente nada de preocupante, mas podendo contudo ser apenas o primeiro de vários meses sem chuva ou quase sem chuva, isto obviamente de acordo com os modelos sazonais mais pessimistas .....
Não querendo ser pessimista mas poderá ser um cenário muito parecido daqui para a frente com 2004-2005, com a chuva a surjir lá mais para Abril !!


----------



## Goku (1 Jan 2012 às 17:28)

Vocês ja ouviram falar na teoria chaves e contra-chaves?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2012 às 17:33)

Goku disse:


> Vocês ja ouviram falar na teoria chaves e contra-chaves?


----------



## Goku (1 Jan 2012 às 18:15)

Mário Barros disse:


>



É uma teoria que em os antigos diziam que o tempo que fizesse no dia 1 de Janeiro é o tempo que fazia em Janeiro, o tempo que fizesse no dia 2 de Janeiro é o tempo que fazia em Fevereiro e por ai fora.


----------



## David sf (1 Jan 2012 às 18:40)

Goku disse:


> É uma teoria que em os antigos diziam que o tempo que fizesse no dia 1 de Janeiro é o tempo que fazia em Janeiro, o tempo que fizesse no dia 2 de Janeiro é o tempo que fazia em Fevereiro e por ai fora.



Teorias da banha da cobra, era engraçado que nevasse no dia 8 de janeiro, para passarmos o mês de agosto debaixo de neve.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Jan 2012 às 18:47)

essa teoria aplica-se em Fevereiro e não em Janeiro


----------



## PauloSR (1 Jan 2012 às 18:49)

Goku disse:


> É uma teoria que em os antigos diziam que o tempo que fizesse no dia 1 de Janeiro é o tempo que fazia em Janeiro, o tempo que fizesse no dia 2 de Janeiro é o tempo que fazia em Fevereiro e por ai fora.



Boas Goku, a "teoria" não será bem essa 
Não sei se andaste atento ao que se falou no tópico Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos, referente ao mês de Dezembro que ontem findou. Como tal, irei citar-me:



ThaZouk disse:


> Boa tarde malta,
> 
> Perdoe-me esta especie de "_off-topic_", mas hoje em conversas com uma senhora já com uma certa idade, referiu que o dia de ontem (13 de Dezembro) permitia saber como será o mês de Janeiro (dia chuvoso daí que Janeiro chuvoso). O dia de hoje fará corresponder ao mês de Fevereiro, ou seja, em regra geral o mês de Fevereiro será parecido com o dia de hoje  Amanhã fará corresponder ao mês de Março, e assim sucessivamente
> 
> ...




E permitam-me citar o nosso colega Mário Barros:




Mário Barros disse:


> Já conhecia essa "teoria", assim sendo podemos despedir e acabar com o instituto de meteorologia, porque em pouco mais de uma semana conseguimos fazer a previsão pro ano que vem toda



Como é óbvio, não vou citar os restantes posts deste "dito", pois poderás consultá-los *aqui*(14 de Dezembro de 2011). 

Abraço a todos e votos de um excelente 2012


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2012 às 18:49)

Que raio de discussão sem sentido. Como já disse um dia aqui, se assim fosse não discutiríamos meteorologia, não haveria meteorologistas muito menos fórum, talvez tivéssemos as estações só pra registar aquilo que já se sabia que ia ocorrer mas com maior precisão.

P.S - Postei ao mesmo tempo que o membro, ThaZouk (post anterior ao meu), daí ter repetido o que disse.


----------



## PauloSR (1 Jan 2012 às 18:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que raio de discussão sem sentido. Como já disse um dia aqui, se assim fosse não discutiríamos meteorologia, não haveria meteorologistas muito menos fórum, talvez tivéssemos as estações só pra registar aquilo que já se sabia que ia ocorrer mas com maior precisão.



Nem mais caro Mário. Apenas partilhei (em jeito de off-topic) em Dezembro passado essa "estória" popular, e hoje citei-a para elucidar e corrigir o nosso colega Goku


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jan 2012 às 19:52)

boas malta! e um bom ano de 2012!

pois é, depois destas festanças ate o AA continua a dar festa, uma festa que´ja vai longa de mais (a meu ver)... 

Ora bem, para a proxima semana, com a excepção de amanha, que vai estar como hoje com o ceu muito nublado e com possiveis aguaceiros fracos, vamos ter de novo o AA a pairar sobre o golfo da biscaia e os açores...~

a consequencia ja todos sabem, ceu pouco nublado, noites frias e dias amenos, dependendo dos locais claro... haverá nevoeiros nos vales geadas etc.. muito parecida com esta semana passada! 

vamos la ver as proximas runs nos proximos dias, parece haver ali um enfraquecimento e deslocameto para oeste do AA no meio do mês... Aguardemos...


----------



## Goku (1 Jan 2012 às 21:55)

Desculpem o incomodo que causei.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2012 às 21:58)

Goku disse:


> Desculpem o incomodo que causei.



Não há problema algum, tamos cá para aprender com os erros ou com a evolução


----------



## Zapiao (2 Jan 2012 às 13:27)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas malta! e um bom ano de 2012!
> 
> pois é, depois destas festanças ate o AA continua a dar festa, uma festa que´ja vai longa de mais (a meu ver)...
> 
> ..



Pois se nao vier chuva agora nestes meses nao é no verao que virá


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2012 às 18:10)

..e o desastre continua..
posso ja adiantar pior inverno que me lembre...


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2012 às 18:25)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ..e o desastre continua..
> posso ja adiantar pior inverno que me lembre...



O Inverno so termina em meados de Março, é preciso ter calma


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2012 às 19:20)

sim mas nao ha nada como janeiro.
ate 15 de fereiro aguardo o resto e paisagem...em março ja sera verao e m abril muita chuva vamos ter!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2012 às 21:46)

Boas noites! 

Hoje no espaço habitual da AEMET na RTVE fizeram um retrato duro das previsões para o trimestre Jan/Fev/Mar, apontando para uma probabilidade elevada de um período seco em geral e na ordem dos 85% de probabilidade de um Janeiro seco em especial no W Penínsular (nós), chegaram mesmo a apelar já à poupança de água! 

Ficará no ano 2011/12 recordado como o ano sem Inverno?


----------



## ACalado (2 Jan 2012 às 23:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas noites!
> 
> Hoje no espaço habitual da AEMET na RTVE fizeram um retrato duro das previsões para o trimestre Jan/Fev/Mar, apontando para uma probabilidade elevada de um período seco em geral e na ordem dos 85% de probabilidade de um Janeiro seco em especial no W Penínsular (nós), chegaram mesmo a apelar já à poupança de água!
> 
> Ficará no ano 2011/12 recordado como o ano sem Inverno?



Nem sei efectivamente o que diga, mas na realidade a longo prazo não se vê nada.... Novembro e Dezembro já eram e o Janeiro vai pelo mesmo caminho 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2012 às 23:37)

Õ melhor é nem ver modelos porque eles dizem todos os dias o mesmo AA, AA e mais AA.


----------



## stormy (2 Jan 2012 às 23:38)

Boas..

Nos proximos 8 a 10 dias mantem-se o cenário de estabilidade..

O GFS modela uma entrada de ar quente em todos os niveis da troposfera, com ums T850 a superar os 12ºC no Sul.
Nos niveis baixos, a circulação do AA em conjunto com fortes depressões que varrem o Atlantico vai arrastar ar subtropical mais humido, que deverá propagar-se por toda a PI.

Ao longo destes dias o centro do AA estará proximo da PI propagando-se varias vezes pelaa metade norte peninsular...este contexto sinóptico dará origem a uma situação de ventos fracos e variaveis no norte e centro de Portugal continental, enquanto no sul o fluxo será de NE fraco.
Na região norte esperam-se nevoeiros densos e presistentes, sem ocorrencia de sincelo dado os dewpoints elevados ( bem acima de 0ºC).

Na região centro e sul os nevoeiros serão menos intensos e duradouros, podendo no entanto presistir em alguns vales mais abrigados..mas na generalidade das grandes bacias ( Tejo-Sado e Guadiana) apenas deverá apenas ocorrer durante a noite até ao meio da manhã.

As temperaturas subirão nas terras altas e no Algarve, no resto do pais tudo dependerá dos nevoeiros, onde eles foram mais intensos os dias serão frescos e humidos, onde forem menos intensos as noites frescas serão seguidas de dias agradaveis.

Particularmente em relação ao Algarve, por estar abrigado pelas serras a norte, teremos uma nova situação de dias quentes ( Max>20ºC) e noites frias, com minimas proximas a 0ºC em muitos vales da serra e barrocal...



...................................



*No que toca ás previsões de longo prazo*, apesar de alguns modelos sugerirem um periodo de enfraquecimento da zonal, não se espera nos proximos 15 ou 20 dias nenhum periodo de circulação meridiana e NAO/AO´s negativas.

Os ensembles sugerem que os proximos 15 dias terão valores de temperatura aos 850hpa acima da média, num padrão similar ao que se tem desenrolado desde finais de Nov.

Quanto muito poderá ocorrer um periodo de gradual descida das temps, associado ao desenvolvimento de um cavado na Europa ( entrada fria com neve no SE Europeu..talvez..) de resto, no Atlantico não se reunem as condições para uma alteração significativa da circulação.


----------



## David sf (3 Jan 2012 às 00:21)

Ontem a AO estava ligeiramente negativa, a rondar o -1. Prevê-se que se torne positiva nos próximos dias, voltando a cair para valores próximos de zero a partir do próximo fim de semana. Já a NAO, está previsto que se neutralize nos próximos dias, mais pela subida da pressão atmosférica na Islandia do que pela descida da mesma nos Açores.

De qualquer modo é claro que do Atlântico nada virá nos próximos dez a quinze dias, já do Mediterrâneo ou da Europa não tenho tantas certezas (nem os modelos). Os próximos dias serão muito interessantes na Europa continental, com uma entrada fria razoável, com geopotenciais baixos, a afectar quase toda a Europa. A Península Ibérica fica de fora.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jan 2012 às 01:52)

O  Azul, ligeiramente incomodado nos  últimos dois dias  pelo cinzento ,diz   ao  Inverno   :
-Ambrósio,  apetecia-me  algo  .
-Tomei a liberdade  de pensar nisso , Senhor. Providenciei  para vós , mais  10  a 15  dias  de Sol.
-Diz-me  Ambrósio, não será pouco? 
-Não vos  preocupeis. Se mais  for preciso, mais haverá. Mas  por favor,  dai-me  Fevereiro.
-Ambrósio !  Que vem a ser isso?  Não foi essa a educação que te dei. Logo te direi  das minhas  disponibilidades.

( depois da excelência dos  posts  do Stormy e do David e de  ver o que está para vir,foi a única coisa que me ocorreu escrever) .


----------



## Stinger (3 Jan 2012 às 03:06)

Parece me que será um inverno sem precedentes , com pouca chuva , ausencia de neve na serra da estrela , um inverno que nao é inverno ! E estas pressoes bem altas dignas de registo !


abcs


----------



## trovoadas (3 Jan 2012 às 10:34)

Posso estar enganado mas esta factura vai ter de ser paga, não sei quando nem de que forma mas vai.
O GFS só abre o AA às 384h, mesmo no limite, com uma frente a querer descer de noroeste . Enfim é tudo futurologia ainda. Aguardemos os próximos 10 dias para ver o que se começa então a desenhar pelos modelos.


----------



## stormy (3 Jan 2012 às 11:01)

trovoadas disse:


> Posso estar enganado mas esta factura vai ter de ser paga, não sei quando nem de que forma mas vai.
> O GFS só abre o AA às 384h, mesmo no limite, com uma frente a querer descer de noroeste . Enfim é tudo futurologia ainda. Aguardemos os próximos 10 dias para ver o que se começa então a desenhar pelos modelos.



A factura está a ser paga...a factura de 3 anos muito chuvosos, um deles perto do record de sempre de precipitação.

Em 2010 choveu muito acima da média...então na Madeira, o total anual foi umas 2 a 3 vezes o normal com fevereiro a receber 7x mais chuva que a normal

Bom..agora é normal que haja um equilibrio...
Não digo que este ano venha a ser muito seco, mas o padrão aponta para uma primeira metade de 2012 com precipitação um pouco abaixo do normal..
Um cenário como 04/05 para já está posto de parte, o estado da atmosfera não é em nada parecido com o que ocorreu nesses anos.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2012 às 15:34)

stormy disse:


> A factura está a ser paga...a factura de 3 anos muito chuvosos, um deles perto do record de sempre de precipitação.
> 
> Em 2010 choveu muito acima da média...então na Madeira, o total anual foi umas 2 a 3 vezes o normal com fevereiro a receber 7x mais chuva que a normal
> 
> ...



Caro Stormy será que é mesmo assim como dizes .... ou será que isso difere muito conforme a região, pois se olhares aos relatórios anuais do IM podes ver que somente o ano de 2010 em Portugal Continental foi superior ao normal, com uma anomalia de +20% face ao valor normal (periodo 71-2000).
Em 2009 andou ligeiramente abaixo cerca da média graças aos ultimos 2 meses do ano creio, terminando Portugal Continental com uma anomalia de cerca de -60 mm, face ao normal, 
Em 2010 tivemos anomalia superior a 20% do normal, cerca de +170 mm face ao normal, este ano temos uma anomalia de -132 mm.
Afinal de contas estamos a pagar a factura do quê ???? De nada !!!!
Se falares de regiões como Lisboa e Peninsula de Setubal, por exemplo, então sim podes dizer isso .... mas não tomes isso como um aspecto geral !!

E mais a normal de 61-90 era de 930 mm, e agora a 71-2000, é de cerca de 880 mm e agora esperem vir a de 81-2010 que logo vêem dado que tivemos, o 1,2 e 8 anos mais secos desde que há registos !!

Recordo também que de acordo com a cronologia anual aos primeiros 5 anos da década* normalmente * têm tendência para serem mais secos que o normal, destaco, normalmente !!

Acrescento somente para terminar este Off-topic o seguinte mapa:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Relativamente aos modelos tudo dito ... nada mais há a dizer !!

A meu ver mais do que obvio do que vai acontecer quando for feita a actualização para 81-2000, pois se há primeira vista a década de 70 (algoi chuvosa) não afecta muito a década de 2000 afunda por completo a média ......


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (3 Jan 2012 às 16:52)

nimboestrato disse:


> O  Azul, ligeiramente incomodado nos  últimos dois dias  pelo cinzento ,diz   ao  Inverno   :
> -Ambrósio,  apetecia-me  algo  .
> -Tomei a liberdade  de pensar nisso , Senhor. Providenciei  para vós , mais  10  a 15  dias  de Sol.
> -Diz-me  Ambrósio, não será pouco?
> ...



rsrsrsrrsrsrrs
5*


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Jan 2012 às 17:31)

Está difícil...este Inverno parece querer manter-se seco e ameno...Começa a tardar a mudança do padrão...promete por vezes, mas até agora manteve-se tudo na mesma...excepção do primeiro dia do ano no NO (coisa rara)...

O GFS nesta última run (12z) mantém o AA forte nos próximos dias...migrando ligeiramente para NO e estendendo-se desde os Açores até às Ilhas Britânicas...ou seja, caminhos todos tapados para entrar o que quer que seja vindo de NO...e assim se mantém até às 200h de distancia...nem frio de NE, nem chuva de NO....

O modelo pelo qual o nosso IM se rege, o ECMWF...está quase linear ao americano...por isso será de esperar tempos monótonos nesta próxima semana...

Mesmo assim...animem-se, a meteorologia tem destas coisas...


----------



## David sf (3 Jan 2012 às 18:46)

O padrão vai mudar. Se daqui a uns dias (4 ou 5), quiserem perguntar ao MSantos na Polónia, ou a um alemão, ou um austríaco, ou um croata, todos vão dizer que o padrão mudou. Só nós vamos ficar na mesma, devido à excessiva proximidade do AA, mas toda a Europa vai refrescar a partir de sexta feira.

Devido à formação do anticiclone na Sibéria, o VP estará na próxima semana deslocado para o lado da América do Norte. Como consequência disso, os EUA que também estão a ter um inverno fraquinho, sentirão também a descida das temperaturas a partir do próximo fim de semana. 

Durante a semana que vem, é provável que o anticiclone atlântico se posicione mais a norte, sobre o UK, havendo em Portugal continental um fluxo de leste, pouco frio, pois a dorsal não permite a entrada de frio em altitude. Deverão regressar as noites frias e os dias normais e soalheiros.

Depois, e a cumprir-se o aquecimento estratosférico na zona do Alaska, continuamente previsto pelo GFS para meados do mês, é provável a quebra do VP ou o seu deslocamento para o Atlântico norte, abrindo caminho a uma circulação mais perturbada de oeste ou noroeste para a segunda quinzena do mês. Mas isso ainda está muito longe.

PS: Os grandes eventos invernais dos últimos tempos ocorreram em invernos desinteressantes. 2007-2008, fraquíssimo, teve o tal 18 de fevereiro, uma manhã em que caíram mais de 100 mm na região de Lisboa. O 29 de janeiro de 2006, seguiu-se a um largo e monótono período seco e ameno. 2004-2005, foi uma chatice até fevereiro, e acabou por ter no seu final a última onda de frio a sério em Portugal, e a neve falhou por pouco, Espanha ficou várias vezes pintada de branco. Vamos esperar e, se for caso disso, lamentar-nos em março.


----------



## stormy (3 Jan 2012 às 22:27)

David sf disse:


> O padrão vai mudar. Se daqui a uns dias (4 ou 5), quiserem perguntar ao MSantos na Polónia, ou a um alemão, ou um austríaco, ou um croata, todos vão dizer que o padrão mudou. Só nós vamos ficar na mesma, devido à excessiva proximidade do AA, mas toda a Europa vai refrescar a partir de sexta feira.
> 
> Devido à formação do anticiclone na Sibéria, o VP estará na próxima semana deslocado para o lado da América do Norte. Como consequência disso, os EUA que também estão a ter um inverno fraquinho, sentirão também a descida das temperaturas a partir do próximo fim de semana.
> 
> ...



Sim, no geral é essa a intrepetação que podemos dar aos modelos por agora.
Já tinha referido na sazonal para o Inverno, e nos topicos de analise dos modelos, que a minha esperança é de um evento Atlantico, quer de NW, W ou SW, pois nestes Invernos, como muito bem referes, costumam haver alguns eventos interessantes no meio desta matriz geral de estabilidade.

Não acredito que haja uma boa entrada fria este mês...vão haver alguns bloqueios na siberia e no pacifico leste causando a bipartição do VP, mas acho que o vortice está muito saudavel e não há grandes hipoteses de um padrão de circulação meridiana tendo em conta o actual estado da Atmosfera.

Tendo em conta isto, vale a pena ir seguindo esta hipotese de um 2º/3º terço de Janeiro mais instavel, num cenario de fluxo perturbado de W...

Após isto...caso este cenario ocorra, aquilo que me parece que vai acontecer não é uma inestabilização do VP, mas uma fase de reorganização, levando a um fim de Janeio e inicio de Fevereiro outra vez estaveis..
Com este vigor, o VP só começará a quebrar com o inicio da estação de transição, altura em que a atmosfera entra naquela fase de mudança que ocorre na Primavera ( e Outono..).
É esta uma das ideias que fundamenta a minha previsão de uma Primavera algo instavel.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Jan 2012 às 23:21)

stormy disse:


> Tendo em conta isto, vale a pena ir seguindo esta hipotese de um 2º/3º terço de Janeiro mais instavel, num cenario de fluxo perturbado de W...
> 
> Após isto...caso este cenario ocorra, aquilo que me parece que vai acontecer não é uma inestabilização do VP, mas uma fase de reorganização, levando a um fim de Janeio e inicio de Fevereiro outra vez estaveis..


O 3º terço de Janeiro corresponde ao fim de Janeiro ou é instável ou estavel os dois é que não...se não assim é fácil de prever!


----------



## Norther (4 Jan 2012 às 17:00)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2011*

Quinta e sexta serão dias quentinhos, temperaturas a chegar perto dos 20º no centro do país e a alcançar mesmo no sul, quem diria em Janeiro  










temperatura a 1500 metros


----------



## cactus (4 Jan 2012 às 18:38)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2011*



Norther disse:


> Quinta e sexta serão dias quentinhos, temperaturas a chegar perto dos 20º no centro do país e a alcançar mesmo no sul, quem diria em Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2012 às 18:45)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2011*



Norther disse:


> Onde é que vês 20ºC mesmo a 2metros do nivel do solo ? Eu vejo de 14ºC a 16ºc....



Estão previstas iso's de 14ºC/15ºC, isso resulta em temperaturas próximas de 20ºC.

Aliás o IM, dá amanhã para Faro 21ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2012 às 19:55)

Isto parece um pesadelo! Cada dia que passa os modelos vão sempre adiando mais e mais. Esta tudo seco é impressionante. A natureza podia dar uma trégua agora mas não, é ou vai ou racha.

Em relação ao que o Aurélio disse os dados não mentem e esta última década foi um grande rombo. Afinal a teoria das décadas secas e décadas húmidas não é verdadeira. Estes últimos dois anos falou-se nisso mas o que é certo é que após dois anos eu diria normais já temos o fantasma da "seca" a pairar de novo. E a época de 2008/2009 foi também muito seca pelo menos aqui no sul. Já não sei se estes últimos dois anos compensaram o défice que havia nos aquíferos. 

Havia uma tendência de mudança lá para meio do mês agora já não vejo nada. Espero que este mês venha a ser como Outubro, pelo menos, com mudança nos últimos 10 dias.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jan 2012 às 22:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Isto parece um pesadelo! Cada dia que passa os modelos vão sempre adiando mais e mais. Esta tudo seco é impressionante. A natureza podia dar uma trégua agora mas não, é ou vai ou racha.
> 
> Em relação ao que o Aurélio disse os dados não mentem e esta última década foi um grande rombo. Afinal a teoria das décadas secas e décadas húmidas não é verdadeira. Estes últimos dois anos falou-se nisso mas o que é certo é que após dois anos eu diria normais já temos o fantasma da "seca" a pairar de novo. E a época de 2008/2009 foi também muito seca pelo menos aqui no sul. Já não sei se estes últimos dois anos compensaram o défice que havia nos aquíferos.
> 
> Havia uma tendência de mudança lá para meio do mês agora já não vejo nada. Espero que este mês venha a ser como Outubro, pelo menos, com mudança nos últimos 10 dias.



Também não exageremos Trovoadas, não é verdade que esteja tudo seco ... aliás seria impossivel com apenas 1 mês seco, contudo nota-se em zonas mais expostas ao sol, e menos húmidas que a erva começa a amarelejar, contudo nem lá perto de estar tudo seco .....
A minha horta não exposta ás ervas e bem como as árvores já tiveram que ser regadas ....
O que estavas a dizer aplica-se se a temperaturas começar a rondar os 20º e deixar de haver orvalheiras, mas nada de dramas até porque este tipo de situação é perfeitamente normal e somente deixará de ser normal quando atingirmos 2 ou 3 meses secos .....
Não adianta muito fazer futurologia mas na minha opinião pessoal este cenário seco vai durar pelo menos mais 5 a 6 semanas, mas isso sou eu a fazer futurologia !!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2012 às 23:25)

segundo o snow forecast 12 ºc de maxima a 1998 metros de altura (serra da estrela) nao ta mau para pleno mes de janeiro!


----------



## martinus (4 Jan 2012 às 23:34)

Antes de me pôr a tomar pastilhas, tipo Calmex Extra Safe, que podem sempre ter efeitos secundários debilitantes, eu costumo olhar para a previsão a médio prazo da MeteoGaliza; lendo bem, não parece assim tão desgraçante:

"Predición Medio Prazo
Comentario xeral para Galicia: 
Continuaremos baixo a influencia anticiclónica, con ventos frouxos e con probabilidades de precipitacións baixas, algo máis altas na metade norte cara ós derradeiros días do período. As temperaturas non cambiarán de xeito significativos, manténdose as noites frías e os días agradables."


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Jan 2012 às 11:02)

Será desta?


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jan 2012 às 15:25)

Esquece lá isso! Isso é uma entrada de noroeste muito breve que trará precipitação apenas ao Norte e Centro. Após isso temos o anti-ciclone a estabelecer-se de novo.
Isto se concretizar, mas acredito que sim embora essa entrada esteja ainda distante.


----------



## Redfish (5 Jan 2012 às 17:04)

Apesar de ser previsão a 240 horas o GFS já modela a entrada de uma depressão, que podera trazer alguma chuva (ainda que pouca ).

Vamos ver se á semelhança de situações analogas a referida depressão não irá subir em latitude , o que nos retirará qualquer possibilidade de chuva aqui pro Sul do Pais.

É aguardar...por novas saidas... pois neste momento é tudo muitissimo falivel


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jan 2012 às 17:12)

Num ápice então que alguns dos modelos mudaram um pouco as previsões para as próximas semanas...não que seja muito animador (principalmente a sul), mas o norte pode ainda conseguir equilibrar as contas neste inicio de Janeiro seco...
Ainda falta muito tempo, eu sei, mas lá para dia 13/14 o GFS mostra uma tendência de se abrir uma "porta" a NO para que as frentes comecem a chegar, tudo ainda muito tímido, mas renderia uns "bons" milímetros a norte...
O ECMWF mostra algo idêntico para essa altura, mas volta a parecer fazer subir o AA para onde teima em permanecer, a NO da Península...
Não é tempo de desesperar...é tempo de esperar...


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jan 2012 às 21:12)

boas

Ja se vê uma luzita ao fundo do tunel... tal como disse o nosso colega mario barros, la para dia 14 teremos a aproximação de uma frente... ainda é muito cedo para dizer se vai chover muito ou pouco.... mas pelo modelos nao é má de todo ... Aguardemos com espectativa...


----------



## cova beira (5 Jan 2012 às 22:03)

está previsto já em prazos mais fiáveis mais um aquecimento da estratosfera desta vez mais potente inevitavelmente isto vai ter repercussões na posição do jet e as altas pressões deveram começar a formar-se mais a norte, alguns ensembles ´já mostram o anticiclone dos Açores a unir-se com o árctico e o europeu começa também a querer modelar o anticiclone escandinavo esperemos que tais mudanças tragam um tempo mais interessante até Portugal.


este gráfico mostra já a escalada das temperaturas na estratosfera


----------



## rogers (5 Jan 2012 às 22:22)

Um dado interessante do The Wall Street Journal:

"2012 Preview: According to the best long-range weather crystal balls currently available to modern science, 2012 is set to carry over some of the same weather and climate trends. According to Columbia University’s International Research Institute for Climate and Society, the current weak La Nina should dissipate during the spring and then possibly morph into an El Nino. That would diminish hurricane chances across the Atlantic Ocean but could also lead to another hot and rainy summer.

The extremely warm winter should also continue, although snow during the latter part of the season (March) may still come out above normal. The North Atlantic Oscillation will be a big driver of our snow chances for the rest of the winter: as long as this climate signal stays anomalously positive (signaling a stronger than average sub-polar jet stream), snow chances will remain minimal."

Link


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2012 às 22:45)

rogers disse:


> Um dado interessante do The Wall Street Journal:
> 
> "2012 Preview: According to the best long-range weather crystal balls currently available to modern science, 2012 is set to carry over some of the same weather and climate trends. According to Columbia University’s International Research Institute for Climate and Society, the current weak La Nina should dissipate during the spring and then possibly morph into an El Nino. That would diminish hurricane chances across the Atlantic Ocean but could also lead to another hot and rainy summer.
> 
> ...



gostei especialmente desta parte:

O inverno extremamente quente também deve continuar, apesar de neve durante a última parte da temporada março ainda pode sair acima do normal. Oscilação do Atlântico Norte vai ser um grande condutor de nossas chances de neve para o resto do inverno.



Estive agora a ver a ultima run e é incrivel nao vejo uma iso 0 a entrar no nosso territorio é desolador..espero por todas as runs com alguma espetativa de mudança mas é incrivel como este inverno esta a tornar-se o mais monotono dos ultimos anos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2012 às 22:59)

Para mim, nem a frentezita que os modelos modelam para dia 15 é certa, porque no dia a seguir, temos logo o AA em cima com a pressão nos 1025 hpa. Esperar deitado que sentado cansa.  Que desilusão de Inverno, há que esperar pelos fenómenos extremos esses cada mais frequentes e cada vez mais violentos.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2012 às 23:20)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> Ja se vê uma luzita ao fundo do tunel... tal como disse o nosso colega mario barros, la para dia 14 teremos a aproximação de uma frente...



Eu disse isto ? Não me lembro.

Não me parece que o padrão se vá alterar muito mais que isto. Talvez Janeiro esteja feito.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2012 às 23:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> ...Talvez Janeiro esteja feito.



Ainda é muito cedo para isso. Cuidado com os visitantes deste fórum. Afirmações destas podem ser levadas à letra.
Noutras alturas temos lido ou ouvido notícias baseados em suposições ou opiniões de membros nossos.
Há que ter alguma cautela com as palavras que vamos aqui escrevendo

A partir de meados do mês os modelos começam a modelar entradas de NO, ainda que aparentemente apenas o norte e o centro sejam atingidos por frentes. Mas aqui o que importa reter, é que a aproximação de frentes ou núcleos ao nororeste da península, podem levar a que mais à frente todo o continente possa ver a chuva chegar.
Algum dia ela virá. E para ser sincero, embora possa acontecer o Janeiro não ter precipitação, isso seria algo extremamente difícil, raríssimo.
*Temos ainda um alcance das previsões*, baseadas nos modelos, *limitado*. Como tal serenemos. E acreditemos que a chuva chegará...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2012 às 14:34)

Os meteogramas continuam com uma estabilidade de verão, a seca vai-se apoderando do país.

Tirando o arrefecimento para os próximos dias, nada mais se prevê. Tirando situações de gelo geada pelo interior e nevoeiro.


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jan 2012 às 15:41)

Mais um dia passado as previsões mantêm-se as mesmas, o GFS mantém a tímida entrada de NW de dia 14/15 que será pouco para equilibrar que seja o mês...
O ECMWF recuou um pouco nessa previsão, o que confinaria a precipitação ao Norte da Estrela quase...
Espero que a surpresa esteja guardada para o ultimo terço do mês, pelo menos dia 19 e 20 parecem puder ser animados...iso 0ºC em quase todo o país e -4ºC a aproximar-se, com a frente associada iria dar neve nas montanhas acima dos 1200m e boas precipitações por todo o país...
Que assim se mantenha...é longe...mas temos de ver alguma luz no fundo disto...


----------



## cactus (6 Jan 2012 às 17:16)

MarioCabral disse:


> Mais um dia passado as previsões mantêm-se as mesmas, o GFS mantém a tímida entrada de NW de dia 14/15 que será pouco para equilibrar que seja o mês...
> O ECMWF recuou um pouco nessa previsão, o que confinaria a precipitação ao Norte da Estrela quase...
> Espero que a surpresa esteja guardada para o ultimo terço do mês, pelo menos dia 19 e 20 parecem puder ser animados...iso 0ºC em quase todo o país e -4ºC a aproximar-se, com a frente associada iria dar neve nas montanhas acima dos 1200m e boas precipitações por todo o país...
> Que assim se mantenha...é longe...mas temos de ver alguma luz no fundo disto...



A titulo de curiosidade , onde ( a que site) é que v~es tao grandes distancias ?


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jan 2012 às 17:20)

cactus disse:


> A titulo de curiosidade , onde ( a que site) é que v~es tao grandes distancias ?



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/cfse_cartes.php


----------



## cactus (6 Jan 2012 às 20:02)

MarioCabral disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/cfse_cartes.php



obg


----------



## cova beira (6 Jan 2012 às 20:05)

parece começar a tornar-se mais interessantes os próximos tempos 

muito boa saída do europeu se bem que a muitas horas de distância 








este ensemble seria uma opção ainda melhor








este segundo ssw previsto para dia 17 18 de janeiro a ser desta magnitude com certeza nos trará um final de janeiro inicio de fevereiro bem animado


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jan 2012 às 21:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu disse isto ? Não me lembro.
> 
> Não me parece que o padrão se vá alterar muito mais que isto. Talvez Janeiro esteja feito.



peço desculpa pela confusão! referia-me a mario cabral... sorry


----------



## c.bernardino (7 Jan 2012 às 09:56)

cova beira disse:


> parece começar a tornar-se mais interessantes os próximos tempos
> 
> muito boa saída do europeu se bem que a muitas horas de distância



Excelente post do Cova Beira. Infelizmente o ECMWF na saida das 0h alterou a situação para dia 16, a AA escandinava está feia e o atlântico alterou-se. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Outra situação interessante prende-se com a depressão modelada pelo GFS para dia 14 no atlantico ao largo da galiza, que o *ECMWF não vê *(ou não existe). Caso esta formação se verifique poderiamos ter , com um pequeno desvio, uns eventos interessantes como já referido.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Está a sair a run das 6h do gfs, mas decidi não esperar por ela. Penso que ver as runs de 6h em 6h faz mal à saúde, leva a aumentar a pressão sanguinea e estimula o uso de cAAlmex.
Penso que se notam, no entanto, sinais de enfraquecimento do padrão.

A minha grande curiosidade é ver com quantas horas os modelos vão prever e acertar estes eventos...


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2012 às 11:03)

Pelo que tenho visto dos modelos, a situação tenderá a muito lentamente mudar a partir de meados do mês. Mas não acredito em mudanças substanciais antes de finais do mês. Até lá teremos provavelmente alguma precipitação a norte e centro, não em grandes quantidades - apenas poderíamos ter no caso de termos "cut-off`s" ou pequenas depressões a aproximarem-se do continente, situações de difícil modelagem.
Para que hajam grandes mudanças, todo o padrão reinante no hemisfério norte terá de mudar.
Também no Canadá e Estados Unidos há queixas de ausência de inverno - tal com seria expectável - e apenas se espera a mudança de padrão lentamente e para o final do mês.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2012 às 12:01)

A depressão que o GFS via na run das 00, foi completamente aniquilada pela run das 06h. Tal como o ECM não a vê, o GFS já não a vê também.

Mudanças de padrão só acredito quando o ECM a ver, enquanto o ECM não ver nada, não vai acontecer nada. Não é com pressões a rondar os 1030 hpa no sul que eu vou ver algo. Nem para cut-off's isto está bom.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2012 às 13:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A depressão que o GFS via na run das 00, foi completamente aniquilada pela run das 06h. Tal como o ECM não a vê, o GFS já não a vê também.
> 
> Mudanças de padrão só acredito quando o ECM a ver, enquanto o ECM não ver nada, não vai acontecer nada. Não é com pressões a rondar os 1030 hpa no sul que eu vou ver algo. Nem para cut-off's isto está bom.



Sim, o cenário ficou bem pior, mas está a acontecer aquilo que já tinha previsto...a depressão de dia 14/15 vai passar muito a norte, apenas vai influenciar o continente mais a norte e, mesmo assim, não é nada que será certo...esperemos que pelo menos isso ninguém nos tire...


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jan 2012 às 16:58)

Os modelos já começam a dar chuva para o Continente na próxima semana, em vários dias.

E para o Norte do país, chuva, frio e cota de neve nos 900m ! 

Que assim se mantenha


----------



## squidward (7 Jan 2012 às 17:26)

o cenário já começa a ser animador a partir do 2º painel do GFS. pelo menos é uma "tenue" luz ao fundo do tunel da pasmaceira.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jan 2012 às 17:26)

AndréFrade disse:


> Os modelos já começam a dar chuva para o Continente na próxima semana, em vários dias.
> 
> E para o Norte do país, chuva, frio e cota de neve nos 900m !
> 
> Que assim se mantenha



Esta última saída está bem mais animada...esperemos pelas próximas para avaliar a consistência dos modelos...é que ainda estamos bem distantes...mais de uma semana...
Venha ela


----------



## cova beira (7 Jan 2012 às 18:13)

tudo muito indefinido mas parece que as altas pressões vão finalmente começar a ganhar terreno junto ao polo norte 
interessante saída do gfs com o A escandinavo a ser modelado e a dar início ao famoso motor de frio transiberiano para mim a chave das grandes invasões frias na europa ocidental












já agora aqui fica a relação entre os aquecimentos da estratosfera e a NAO no inverno de 2010


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2012 às 19:10)

Na minha opinião o ECM está melhor que o GFS. O ECM é o que coloca mais chances para o pessoal do norte ter neve com a iso 0ºC em metade do país a 192 h e tem uma depressão vinda de norte a descer de latitude, enquanto o GFS a 192 h só coloca a iso 0ºC no nordeste transmontano.

O ECM é o modelo que talvez dê mais chances de uma entrada fria na última década do mês. O GFS também a coloca mas considero que é muito a leste e tem um potente AA de 1050 hpa não muito longe daqui. 

Por isso, o vencedor do dia é o ECM para mim.


----------



## shli30396 (7 Jan 2012 às 23:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na minha opinião o ECM está melhor que o GFS. O ECM é o que coloca mais chances para o pessoal do norte ter neve com a iso 0ºC em metade do país a 192 h e tem uma depressão vinda de norte a descer de latitude, enquanto o GFS a 192 h só coloca a iso 0ºC no nordeste transmontano.
> 
> O ECM é o modelo que talvez dê mais chances de uma entrada fria na última década do mês. O GFS também a coloca mas considero que é muito a leste e tem um potente AA de 1050 hpa não muito longe daqui.
> 
> Por isso, o vencedor do dia é o ECM para mim.



Eu também já começo a gostar bastante do GFS. 













Mesmo que não haja muita neve a norte do país, por as temperaturas a 850hPa não serem muito baixas, pelos menos era uma barrigada de chuva. Já tenho saudades. 

Por outro lado, a média das ensembles está uma lástima. Lá há um ou outro membro que mostram o AA a subir e o anticiclone escandinavo a fazer das suas, mas para a média ainda não chega.
Há que ter em conta que é a run das 18h, e por isso pode não ser muito fidedígna.
A ver vamos.


----------



## shli30396 (8 Jan 2012 às 09:24)

A run 0Z do ECM está um mimo, para quem só está habituado a ver AA.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2012 às 10:03)

shli30396 disse:


> A run 0Z do ECM está um mimo, para quem só está habituado a ver AA.



Sem dúvida...vamos ver a evolução...


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2012 às 10:29)

É a melhor saída do ECMWF deste inverno, o problema é o seguinte:











Portanto, ainda tudo muito preso por arames, eu pessoalmente preferia ver os ensembles a darem frio e a operacional a meter o anticiclone. O que já não deve mudar é a mudança de padrão para a segunda quinzena de janeiro, veremos se é para frio ou para zonal a latitudes mais baixas. Quase todos os modelos apontam para choque de massas continental e atlântica algures na Europa, o ECM prevê esse choque na PI, o GFS na Europa do norte, e quando isto ocorre os modelos ficam um pouco perdidos.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2012 às 12:03)

Já saiu mais um run, e continua a prever chuva para o próximo fim-de-semana. Agora ainda mais


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2012 às 13:00)

O ECM continua a ser o melhor. Enquanto o GFS coloca iso 10ºC na maioria do território a 240 horas (run das 6), o ECM coloca a iso -8ºC no nordeste. 

Para mim, o ECM é o melhor e aquela depressão de 1005 hpa pode fazer milagres em termos de chuva toda a diferença no Algarve. 

Tirando, umas pinguitas no GFS para o próximo fim de semana, o GFS modela algo só já em sonhos a mais de 300 horas. 

A ver como será a próxima saída do ECM a ver se o ECM continua a prever o oposto ao GFS. 

Segundo o output do IM prevê aguaceiros ou chuva entre os dias 15 e 17.  Previsão para Faro. Nada mau.


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2012 às 13:21)

Boas..
Eu neste momento acho a solução do GFS a mais plausivelno longo prazo, sem no entanto esquecer o pormenor que é a grande dispersão do ensemble.

Para já não há nenhuma luz ao fundo do tunel, apenas se pode dizer que os modelos parecem querer ver uma mudança do padrão, que de acordo com a minha intrepertação não virá a ser uma situação de NE, mas sim um periodo de fluxo perturbado de W, com a possibilidade de algum evento mais frio e humido.

Os ultimos dias deste mês talvez sejam mais interessantes...a ver vamos


----------



## cova beira (8 Jan 2012 às 13:35)

saída muito boa do europeu mas difícil de se concretizar seriam pelo menos até as 240 h 3 dias de neve a cotas baixas, no entanto não me parece que o gfs esteja a lidar bem com esta situação, penso que a NAO vá ficar negativa e o gfs não se vê isso, o gfs tende a dar muita importância ás depressões que saem da terra nova e é isso que para já esta a desfazer o bloqueio, há ainda muitas maneiras de juntar as peças vamos aguardar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2012 às 13:53)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> Eu neste momento acho a solução do GFS a mais plausivelno longo prazo, sem no entanto esquecer o pormenor que é a grande dispersão do ensemble.
> 
> Para já não há nenhuma luz ao fundo do tunel, apenas se pode dizer que os modelos parecem querer ver uma mudança do padrão, que de acordo com a minha intrepertação não virá a ser uma situação de NE, mas sim um periodo de fluxo perturbado de W, com a possibilidade de algum evento mais frio e humido.
> ...



Eu não acho que a solução do GFS seja a mais correcta neste momento. O GFS este ano tem sido só tiros no pé.  

O GEM está mais parecido ao ECM mas cava mais a depressão a SW do Algarve.

O ECM tem sido o modelo mais consistente, quando o ECM mostra a 2ª saída mais parecida à de ontem das 12.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jan 2012 às 15:45)

Parece tudo a ficar mais animado, talvez seja desta que o Inverno se instale de vez no Continente...a distancia vai sendo cada vez menor e os modelos em vez de tirarem estão cada vez a melhorar as perspectivas, esperemos que não seja para voltarem a recuar depois...

O GFS para a entrada de 14/15 de Janeiro alterou a previsão inicial, agora coloca uma cut-off a desprender-se da depressão inicial e, embora as isos não sejam muito baixas, não está descartada a possibilidade de termos neve...diria até que acima dos 1600m me parece quase garantido isso acontecer...
Dia 15 parece que todo o continente irá voltar a ter precipitação, quem acumulará melhor dependerá do posicionamento da cut-off na passagem ao largo do Continente...

O ECMWF está ainda bem mais interessante, dia 15 seria muito chuvoso na mesma, mas aquele cavado ali estacionado no NW da Península iria trazer uma entrada fria de NE e aí a neve lá para dia 17 e 18 poderia chegar a cotas bem interessante...o verdadeiro frio a instalar-se, nada de outro mundo, mas bem interessantes...o nordeste transmontano será à partida o local ideal para se estar próximo do elemento branco...
Será necessário para isso que a dorsal no Atlântico se mantenha desde oeste dos Açores até à Islândia...


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2012 às 16:34)

Eu aposto por isto, depressão cavada a noroeste, frente e pós frontal com alguma neve a cotas médias:
















Depois, é provável que o bloqueio no Atlântico previsto pelo ECMWF não seja tão forte e duradouro, e nos caia de novo o AA em cima, de forma transitória, até sermos atingidos por uma entrada fria de norte, lá para dia 20.


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2012 às 16:39)

Total divisão do VP, oscilação ártica muito negativa, NAO positiva. O quanto tempo esta situação se aguenta, e mantém o centro depressionário bloqueado na Terra Nova vai definir o que se vai passar na terceira semana de janeiro. Era ideal o que mostra o ECM, mas improvável, apesar de achar que o GFS "estraga" tudo demasiado depressa.






PS: Há muita luz ao fundo do túnel. A modelação do GFS a partir de dia 20 tem sido nos últimos 3 dias quase sempre muito interessante, ou frio ou chuva abundante.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jan 2012 às 16:50)

Deverá ser esta depressão a romper com estas altas pressões


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2012 às 16:54)

A 384h ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jan 2012 às 16:55)

mas esta tendência tem-se mantido nos últimos dias


----------



## Geiras (8 Jan 2012 às 17:00)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas esta tendência tem-se mantido nos últimos dias



Pode ser que se mantenha até dia 24


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Jan 2012 às 17:03)

pois algum dias estas atas pressões hão-de "ter fim"


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2012 às 17:17)

Já saiu a run das 12h.

E são óptimas noticias. Previsão de chuva durante vários dias, algum frio e muito vento. A temperatura a 850hPa finalmente já será nagativa. Isto claro para esta zona. 
No Norte do país temperaturas nos negativos e cotas de neve a rondar os 600metros, o que é óptimo para um bom nevão. A precipitação e vento também estarão presentes, com nevoeiros e humidades nos 100%.

O inverno, vem aí...Ao que parece


----------



## Paula (8 Jan 2012 às 18:14)

Boas tardes.

Ao ler as mensagens aqui deixadas (mais as do dia de hoje), vem me à cabeça as imagens de Braga em 2009 e 2010. Anos em que nevou, precisamente neste mês. Saudade  muito dificilmente acontecerá um evento igual tão cedo.

Vamos ver o que a semana que vem nos reserva


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2012 às 18:45)

AndréFrade disse:


> Já saiu a run das 12h.
> 
> E são óptimas noticias. Previsão de chuva durante vários dias, algum frio e muito vento. A temperatura a 850hPa finalmente já será nagativa. Isto claro para esta zona.
> No Norte do país temperaturas nos negativos e cotas de neve a rondar os 600metros, o que é óptimo para um bom nevão. A precipitação e vento também estarão presentes, com nevoeiros e humidades nos 100%.
> ...



Hun ?  Vamos lá com calma, toda essa previsão é feita para algo que está a mais de 160h, mesmo estando a 48h sabe-se lá como seria. Por enquanto nos próximos dias o tempo estável e temperaturas amenas irá manter-se. Salvo as situações de nevoeiro (por vezes persistente) e geada pelo interior.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2012 às 18:56)

Como sempre as altas pressões na Gronelândia e Escandinávia a fazer a diferença! Mas não se entusiasmem muito, tudo o que seja acima das 144h é 

Não esqueço o natal do de 2010 em que em menos de 48h pufff!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2012 às 19:01)

A run das 12 do ECM já fez quase puff, depressão a oeste do continente é bom para vê-la passar. 

Mesmo assim, o cenário do ECM é aquele que é mais plausível.


----------



## miguel (8 Jan 2012 às 19:13)

Neste momento o GFS para mim é o mais plausível e o que esta mais estável a prever!! a acontecer algo de significativo apontaria para depois de dia 20 mas com a chave a estar a partir do dia 15 para essa mudança...


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2012 às 19:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A run das 12 do ECM já fez quase puff, depressão a oeste do continente é bom para vê-la passar.
> 
> Mesmo assim, o cenário do ECM é aquele que é mais plausível.



Pois é, e normalmente o europeu costuma ter razão...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jan 2012 às 19:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> Pois é, e normalmente o europeu costuma ter razão...



Voltamos à duvida existencial, quem acerta mais? o GFS ou o ECMWF?
Continuo a achar que o ECMWF costuma a ser mais radical, com mais extremos que maioritariamente não se confirmam...mas a menos de 150h costuma ter boa pontaria...
Não descartem nenhum modelo....é o melhor a fazer...


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jan 2012 às 19:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hun ?  Vamos lá com calma, toda essa previsão é feita para algo que está a mais de 160h, mesmo estando a 48h sabe-se lá como seria. Por enquanto nos próximos dias o tempo estável e temperaturas amenas irá manter-se. Salvo as situações de nevoeiro (por vezes persistente) e geada pelo interior.



Eu vou com calma, apenas estou a ler e a seguir o que os modelos estão a prever.


----------



## David sf (8 Jan 2012 às 20:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> Pois é, e normalmente o europeu costuma ter razão...



Resta saber qual das saídas do europeu está certa. A da manhã ou a mais recente, pois ambas são muito diferentes. Desta vez aposto no GFS.


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2012 às 21:47)

David sf disse:


> Resta saber qual das saídas do europeu está certa. A da manhã ou a mais recente, pois ambas são muito diferentes. Desta vez aposto no GFS.



Pois..a mim parece-me que o GFS é o modelo que está com  mais consistencia e com uma saida mais proxima e congruente ao padrão sazonal que se tem establecido.

Lembram-se de eu dizer que este Inverno ainda se pode esperar ou um evento de NE com algum frio ou um de SW com muita instabilidade?

Disse isso pois este tipo de padrões sazonais geralmente faz Invernos muito aborrecidos mas lá pelo meio volta e meia aparece um ou dois eventos assim mais interessantes...geralmente em fazes de inestabilização/reestruturação do Vortice Polar, a que se segue o desprendimento de um meandro dele que acaba por se deslocar para latitudes mais a sul.
Geralmente esses "pedaços" do VP são bastante vigorosos e por onde passam levam a alguns fenomenos interessantes.

Na minha opinião, para o final deste mês ou inicio do proximo teremos uma dessas fazes interessantes...depois teremos mais umas semanas aborrecidas, quando o vortice sevai reorganizar, antes de voltar a haver uma fase mais instavel a partir de Março e possivemente pela Primavera adentro.

Bom...para já apenas aconselho prudencia na analise dos modelos...estes padrões e tendecias são dificeis de antever e prever, já é bom que vá aparecendo uma luz ao fundo do tunel, mas ainda pode durar até que se concretize o que quer que seja.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2012 às 22:06)

O GFS está sozinho, mais nenhum modelo coloca a depressão no local onde mete o GFS. O ECM mete entre os Açores e o Continente, o JMA coloca nos Açores, o NOGAPS aproxima mais a depressão para nós mas está mais parecido ao ECM, o australiano BOM ACCESS esse não vê nada.

Para mim, o cenário do ECM porque existem mais modelos a acompanhá-lo, o GFS está completamente sozinho. 

Fazem uma comparação de todos os modelos a 144 horas com a run das 12 e vejam como os modelos estão a seguir o ECM e não o GFS.

Mas, neste momento, eu já nem sei de nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2012 às 22:48)

O GFS está tão consistente que é só AA. 

Ainda bem que apoio o ECM aqueles que apoiam o GFS têem que ir tomar o calmexx.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2012 às 23:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS está tão consistente que é só AA.
> 
> Ainda bem que apoio o ECM aqueles que apoiam o GFS têem que ir tomar o calmexx.



É só uma RUN e é a das 18Z!!!  O GFS neste momento e depois das calinadas do costume pouco me diz! Preocupante é o ECMWF que volta a apostar no AA em força!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jan 2012 às 23:18)

Não estejam com grandes ilusões que o tempo vai continuar na mesma, não existe qualquer concordância entre os modelos ......
Isto deverá continuar na mesma até quase ao final do mês !!


----------



## shli30396 (8 Jan 2012 às 23:41)

Atenção que a saída do GFS é só a operacional.
A última média ainda vê uma cut-off sobre nós no próximo fim de semana, e com iso 0 sobre nós.
Sei que as últimas saídas têm vindo a ser animadoras, mas tal facto ainda não se reflectia muito na média dos membros... agora a média já é um pouco mais animadora no que ao próximo fim de semana diz respeito, apesar de ser uma saída 18Z. 

Quanto ao ECM, só mesmo esperando pelas próximas runs.

Edit.: Afinal não é a média, mas sim a de controle. Era bom de mais para ser verdade.


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2012 às 07:55)

Alguma convergência, para o que previa ontem o GFS:


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2012 às 10:42)

Gosto deste ensemble do ECMWF, aponta já para bastantes membros a desenhar mesmo a cut-off.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jan 2012 às 10:48)

rozzo disse:


> Gosto deste ensemble do ECMWF, aponta já para bastantes membros a desenhar mesmo a cut-off.



Por outro lado o GFS passou nas 6z do 80 para o 8... A proximidade do AA a fazer passar a depressão demasiado a norte, e sem formação de cut off... MAs veremos o ensemble... Nestas situações as saídas operacionais valem o que valem.

De qualquer forma bom ver os cenários a longo prazo. Um segundo painel do GFS mais frio... bem mais frio. Poderão dizer... 2º Painel, é uma eternidade... Sim, verdade, toda a razão... Mas ver surgir insistentemente esses cenários é um indicador pelo menos de uma tendência de alteração. Este é sem dúvida um inverno de "paciência".


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2012 às 11:41)

O Foreca que segue o ECM já coloca precipitação embora residual na noite de 5ªfeira para 6ªfeira no Algarve.

Ai que o ECM está tão bom, a ver se ganhas esta batalha ECM.


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2012 às 11:59)

vitamos disse:


> Por outro lado o GFS passou nas 6z do 80 para o 8... A proximidade do AA a fazer passar a depressão demasiado a norte, e sem formação de cut off... MAs veremos o ensemble... Nestas situações as saídas operacionais valem o que valem.
> 
> De qualquer forma bom ver os cenários a longo prazo. Um segundo painel do GFS mais frio... bem mais frio. Poderão dizer... 2º Painel, é uma eternidade... Sim, verdade, toda a razão... Mas ver surgir insistentemente esses cenários é um indicador pelo menos de uma tendência de alteração. Este é sem dúvida um inverno de "paciência".



O GFS está melhor no longo prazo, que é o que interessa.
Essas cut-off´s a uma data de horas não valem nada ( ainda por cima o estadoactual da atmosfera não está nada para esses bloqueios da zonal)...o que interessa é o padrão no longo prazo, esse sim mostra um abaixamento da frente polar, e um possivel evento de SW/W para o fim do mês...de acordo com esta run das 06z do GFS e do ensemble das 00z do GEFS.

Nota-se bem a tendencia para abaixar o jet, colocar uma boa celula do VP no Atlantico, resultando nuns dias de chuva, seguidos, lá para o inicio de Fev de uma possivel entrada de NW mais fria e humida.

A minha esperança recai nesse periodo, de 20 de Jan a 5 de Fev.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2012 às 16:34)

Começo a acreditar que o Inverno "começa" para a semana que vem...!


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2012 às 16:48)

Ainda se mantêm algumas dúvidas sobre o episódio deste fim de semana, mas os modelos estão a acreditar na precipitação e numa posterior mudança de padrão...parece-me que será desta...

O GFS e o ECMWF no essencial, principalmente até às 170h estão quase de acordo, depressão de NW com uma cut-off a desprender-se e a vir direita até NW da Península...Essa precipitação resultante acho que já ninguém nos tira...
Depois surge a grande dúvida...se o GFS arrasta com a cut-off o frio do NE e dá uma entrada com precipitação razoável e neve a cotas médias...acho que a 500m mesmo...o ECMWF mantém a cut-off isolada a passar a oeste do continente...teríamos precipitação, mas neve só a cotas bem mais altas...

Qualquer um dos cenário parece ser agradável, mas o GFS está apetitoso...


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2012 às 18:52)

GFS VS ECMWF





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


O que dizer?


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jan 2012 às 19:38)

É o GFS contra todos os modelos e esta saida do GFS está contra os modelos todos que apenas vêem AA em cima de nós e essa "coisita" que denominam de cut-off é para espanhol ver .....

Contudo existem diversos membros do ensemble do GFS que começam a dar precipitação ... mas para mim membros nem ligo, importa sim a operacional !!

E sinceramente duvido muito que o padrão se altere, talvez uma mini-cut-off e  .... ih ih ih


----------



## shli30396 (9 Jan 2012 às 19:46)

Mais um bom sinal de que parece que as coisas se estão a recompôr, a partir de Quarta ou Quinta-feira voltamos a acertar com a média dos últimos 30 anos, e com alguma sorte, lá para dia 20, até talvez abaixo da média. 
Falo, obv. da temperatura a 850hPa.


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2012 às 19:59)

só depois de amanha saberemos onde irá passar a cut off, começa agora a fazer mais sentido o gfs para mim, a cut off a passar mais a leste entre a espanha e frança, se esta se instalar no mediterrâneo frente à costa espanhola pode arrastar até nós o o frio siberiano, de qualquer forma ambas as hipóteses são boas.

continua previsto um forte ssw daqui a mais ou menos 10 dias o que pode ser sinónimo de um segundo round lá para o final do mês


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2012 às 20:03)

Aurélio disse:


> É o GFS contra todos os modelos e esta saida do GFS está contra os modelos todos que apenas vêem AA em cima de nós e essa "coisita" que denominam de cut-off é para espanhol ver .....
> 
> Contudo existem diversos membros do ensemble do GFS que começam a dar precipitação ... mas para mim membros nem ligo, importa sim a operacional !!
> 
> E sinceramente duvido muito que o padrão se altere, talvez uma mini-cut-off e  .... ih ih ih



Lá está o pessimismo que caracteriza o nosso amigo Aurélio...sim tem razão em principio não deverá nevar em Faro...todos os anos a mesma conversa...um bem haja!


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2012 às 20:15)

A situação do dia 15 tomará, muito provavelmente, a forma de um cavado a entrar pelo Golfo de biscaia.
Este tipo de perturbações que entram por Biscaia costumam ser favoraveis ao NE do Pais, e toda a area montanhosa da Sanabria-Picos de Europa-Pirineus.
Neve a cotas medias/medias baixas ( 800m) no N da peninsula, e alguma chuva por todo o norte de Portugal, onde a faixa de maior instabilidade ( maior fluxo aos 700hpa), se costuma situar.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Após este evento, o AA deverá retornar durante um curto periodo, a que se seguirá, a meu ver, uma situação de W/SW com instabilidade mais generalizada.
O fim do mês e inicio de Fevereiro poderão depois trazer um fluxo mais do quadrante N, com frio e neve nas montanhas do centro e do W da Peninsula.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2012 às 22:47)

o gfs pirou de vez! que 2º painel de sonho!!
iso - 12 em PORTUGAL LOOOOOOOOOOOOL

era épico!!


----------



## shli30396 (9 Jan 2012 às 22:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> o gfs pirou de vez! que 2º painel de sonho!!
> iso - 12 em PORTUGAL LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> era épico!!



É mais a iso -8 praticamente a entrar a norte, mas sim algo muito incomum, iso bem baixas e muita chuva em todo o país. 
Digno do tópico de saídas incomuns ou de sonho.
Está agora a sair o Ensemble... vamos ver.


----------



## squidward (9 Jan 2012 às 23:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> o gfs pirou de vez! que 2º painel de sonho!!
> iso - 12 em PORTUGAL LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> era épico!!



lá está : 2º Painel; Run 18z...está tudo dito

Mas não sei porque mas cheira-me que este ano vamos ter surpresas lá para o final de Janeiro, 2006 "style". Recordo que o Inverno 2005/2006 também começou enfadonho e monótono como este e tivemos uma bela surpresa no dia 29-1-2006 Mais tarde veremos.


----------



## Lousano (9 Jan 2012 às 23:12)

O que estranho este inverno (pode tornar-se no 3º ano consecutivo) é a ausência das repetidas depressões atlânticas.


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Jan 2012 às 23:37)

A run das 18h do GFS está muito distante da média dos cenários.
Para além disso nota-se que as perturbações começam a dispersar muito cedo... a pouco mais de 72h.
Devemos encarar esta saída com muita precaução. Ou estarei errado?


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2012 às 23:43)

Diagrama de ensembles para Bragança, GFS, 18z:







É evidente, aconteça o que acontecer no próximo fim de semana que ainda está tudo muito indefinido, o padrão vai mudar a partir de dia 18. Quase todas as linha têm um período de precipitação e outro, relativamente prolongado, com isos negativas a 850 hpa. Vai-se estabelecer um padrão com anticiclone dos Açores afastada para oeste, bloqueio na Escandinávia e/ou na Sibéria, divisão do VP atirando uma célula para o Atlântico que ficará bloqueada pelo bloqueio atrás mencionado, criando um cavado na Europa ocidental. Serão uns dias a lembrar 2009-2010. Tal padrão é já previsto como também pela previsão a 32 dias do ECMWF, a partir da terceira semana deste mês.

A saída operacional é um outlier frio. A de controle é a segunda mais fria. Não seria a primeira vez que uma loucura do 2º painel às 18z se afirma como a mais acertada (ciclogénese explosiva de dezembro de 2009 em Torres Vedras). E temos tido, durante este inverno, vários outliers quentes da saída operacional que têm acabado por se concretizar. Nada é de descartar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2012 às 23:45)

Isto de tantas semana a comer AA tem os seus efeitos colaterais, da minha parte a euforia tomou conta de mim! Mas sim é uma euforia controlada!  Como dizem nuestros hermanos é a _ilusion_...

Esta noite a RUN das 18Z regalou-nos um cenário de sonho, e porque este tópico também deve de vez em quando dar lugar ao sonho:





















O despertar do sonho vem já a seguir...


----------



## shli30396 (9 Jan 2012 às 23:53)

Grande sonho mesmo... 

Já agora, alguém me pode explicar o que é o _"verglas"_ que aparece na run do GEM?


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2012 às 00:04)

shli30396 disse:


> Grande sonho mesmo...
> 
> Já agora, alguém me pode explicar o que é o _"verglas"_ que aparece na run do GEM?



Chuva gelada, temperaturas negativas à superfície, positiva à altitude, a água quando chega ao chão congela.


----------



## shli30396 (10 Jan 2012 às 00:08)

David sf disse:


> Chuva gelada, temperaturas negativas à superfície, positiva à altitude, a água quando chega ao chão congela.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2012 às 02:08)

Uns animam as  hostes. Outros embandeiram  em arco e alguns , os eternos cépticos,  desconfiam  de alguma fartura.
Mudança?   Irá haver. Seguramente.
Uns  e outros  ora  anunciam-na , ora   adiam-na .
Acabará por chegar.
No passado , quantas vezes a rotura surgiu do nada?
Mas  também já vi Invernos que quando a  “coisa” realmente mudou, já era tarde.
Sinais  claros?   Mais uns 5 dias de total  estabilidade anticiclónica.
Depois?  Já se vê algo.  Claro que sim.
Mas ainda nada que me "encha" as medidas.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Jan 2012 às 11:13)

Hoje os modelos apresentam a mesma configuração que já apresentavam no dia de ontem, e por isso o que foi dito ontem serve igualmente para hoje.
Espantoso é o ECM que mostra exactamente, exactamente a mesma previsão que a de ontem ás 12h, enquanto que o GFS também não foge muito embora me pareça que em relação ao sul que o ECM é mais generoso.......


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Jan 2012 às 11:16)

Uma boa rega no Alentejo


----------



## trovoadas (10 Jan 2012 às 11:30)

O GFS mete precipitação interessante no sul para a próxima Segunda. Após isso está tudo ainda muito indefinido mas parece que o anti-ciclone vai andar a pairar  aqui a oeste trazendo bom tempo por pelo menos mais um semana a seguir a este evento. Aguardemos então o final do mês a ver o que sai na rifa.
Este mês se garantisse-mos pelo menos uns 50mm já era muito bom. Pode ser já este fim de semana/início da próxima semana quiça


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2012 às 20:24)

Nesta run o europeu mantém a depressão que previa na run das 0h para segunda-feira, e aumenta o frio aos 850hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2012 às 21:03)

O ECM continua na dele, já o GFS parece que anda nos copos. Para mim, o ECM vai ganhar, sempre o mesmo cenário, sem um único recuo.

A ver quem ganha, a 144 horas quem ganha é o ECM, não acredito no GFS nem nunca acreditei o ECM leva dias a fio a dizer o mesmo, já o GFS anda todo baralhado e de certeza que vai levar um corte de rating, acho que muita gente vai ter um ataque cardíaco quando ver o GFS mesmo no 2º painel só AA até ao fim.  Se calhar quem acaba molhado sou eu ainda ganha o GFS e eu levo uma banhada enorme. Porque sempre estive a apoiar o ECM se ele engana-se não sabe o que é um algarvio marafado.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2012 às 21:20)

Um embolsamento de ar frio em altitude levará ao aumento temporário da nebulosidade nas regiões do sul, possivelmente também do centro, a partir do fim do dia de amanhã, com possibilidade remota de alguma precipitação fraca na Quinta-feira e Sexta-feira.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2012 às 00:47)

... e confirma-se a passagem de uma superfície frontal fria sobre o território de Portugal Continental na noite de Sábado para Domingo, afectando principalmente o norte e centro. Estimo, para já, cotas de neve nos 800 metros no norte e 1 000 metros no centro; mas já sabem, quando existirem as melhores condições para nevar vai ser quando deixar de existir precipitação ...


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Jan 2012 às 09:55)

Está praticamente confirmado o regresso da chuva e da neve. O GFS prevê para aqui muita chuva e muito vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jan 2012 às 14:23)

Sei que as previsões do WU são absolutamente absurdas mas sempre é engraçado ver isto para Portalegre:


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jan 2012 às 16:57)

Começa e encurtar a distancia e parece que as previsões continuam 
animadoras para quem quer deixar esta monotonia para trás...

O GFS alterou nos últimos dias, agora "esquece" esta cut-off como impulsionadora de uma entrada mais fria de NE, mesmo assim mantém-na (a cut-off) interessante, na madrugada de sábado para domingo deve começar a precipitação...e teremos acumulações "modestas" a norte e "razoáveis a sul"...Não sei se será bem assim, estes eventos são algo imprevisíveis....Arriscar números é complicado, mas o GFS prevê isto:
- Porto 12,5mm
- Bragança 2,6mm
- Guarda 8,4mm
- Lisboa 10,1mm
- Beja 21,1mm
- Faro 17,1mm

Em relação à neve, se bem que a cota até poderá baixar dos 700m, a falta de precipitação não deverá ajudar...mas pode ser que as previsões melhorem um pouco ainda...
Depois talvez mais uns dias de AA até que comecem mesmo a chegar as famosas entradas de NW bem húmidas e cheias de precipitação...

O ECMWF foi mais constante é verdade, e está idêntico ao GFS, mas esqueçam os 50mm, parece-me irreal uma situação dessas...


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2012 às 20:55)

Ao contrario do que eu disse há uns dias, a bolsa de ar frio deverá mesmo passar por cima do continente, trazendo uma frente razoavelmente activa, a que se seguirá um periodo até 3f ao meio dias, em que teremos ocorrencia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo especialmente no Litoral.

A partir de Domingo, na região norte e centro, o vento rodará para o quadrante leste, trazendo ar frio continental nos niveis baixos e médios, oq ue deverá compensar uma altmosfera alta pouco fria, *assim acho plausivel a ocorrencia de neve a cotas até aos 500-700m na zona norte e eventualmente no interior centro.*

No Litoral é onde há melhores condições para a ocorrencia de volumes de precipitação mais altos, no entanto no Interior pode ocorrer alguma convecção elevada, nomeadamente no Domingo, que reforçe a quantidade de precipitação que cairá de modo predominantemente estratiforme ao longo destes dias..

A partir de 3f regressa uma forte região subsidente, associada a um nucleo da dorsal Atlantica.
Tendo em conta a tendencia de NAO neutra que o CPC prognostica para os proximos 16 dias, não acho que vamos ter um bloqueio com entrada fria de NE, mas sim um periodo de uns dias de tempo fresco e seco sendo que depois de dia 20 talvez haja uma situação de corrente perturbada de oeste ( padrão algo decifravel nos modelos).

Acredito que até inicio de Fev venha a haver alguma animação..depois durante Fev e até inicio de Março estou um pouco céptico..acho que Fevereiro não será assim tão bom como gostariamos...


----------



## Sulman (11 Jan 2012 às 21:21)

O Freemeteo prevê saraiva ou neve fraca para a madrugada e manha de segunda-feira para Arraiolos! Será isto possível?


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2012 às 21:26)

As cotas para domingo e segunda poderão ser bastante baixas, mas temos que ainda esperar um pouco, pois o embolsamento de ar frio é relativamente pequeno, e uma pequena alteração pode tirar algum frio e lá se vão as cotas para valores mais normais. Pegando nos dados de hoje, aponto para as cotas que o Stormy avançou, e não acho totalmente descabida aquela previsão para Portalegre, nas zonas altas é bem possível que ocorram alguns flocos.

Depois, tendência claríssima, mesmo a 240 horas, anticiclone potente e sustentado em altura em todo o continente asiático, célula polar muito frio na América do Norte e AA em dorsal no Atlântico com cavado em toda a Europa. Falta definirem-se os pormenores, mas ao contrário do que parecia há uns dias, aposto mais numa entrada de norte a evoluir para nordeste, se será muito fria e com baixos geopotenciais ou anticiclónica não arrisco prognóstico. A hipótese da corrente perturbada de oeste será estragada pelo vigor do AA, que este ano está bastante potente.


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2012 às 21:42)

Quanto ao longo prazo, David, acho que não há grandes condições para uma entrada de NE.
Vejo mais um periodo de circulação de W, mais ou menos curto, a acabar numa fase de circulação de N.


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2012 às 21:54)

stormy disse:


> Quanto ao longo prazo, David, acho que não há grandes condições para uma entrada de NE.
> Vejo mais um periodo de circulação de W, mais ou menos curto, a acabar numa fase de circulação de N.



Depende do comportamento do AA. Com o VP apontado para o Atlântico norte e bloqueio na Sibéria (creio que ambos os acontecimento são extremamente prováveis, também concordarás) há dois comportamentos que este pode assumir:

1. Desaparece, é esmagado pelo centro de baixas pressões e temos circulação de oeste.

2. Mantém-se. A circulação do Atlântico norte fica bloqueada há ascenção da dorsal. Depois é só saber onde é que se dá essa ascenção, sendo o normal no meio do Atlântico ou na Europa ocidental. A entrada de ar quente a latitudes mais altas permite a formação de fortes anticiclones, e geralmente resulta da formação de A escandinavo após um breve contacto entre açoriano e siberiano. Os ensembles do ECMWF intuem isso (média de 1010 mbar na Islândia, bastante alta para o habitual), a operacional mostra essa hipótese mais claramente:


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2012 às 22:10)

Estou de acordo David, mas há um(s) senão.
As previsões  aos 10hpa colocam o vortice no Atlantico, America do Norte e Pacifico teem pouca energia nos niveis baixos para alimentar uma boa corrente de depressões que contribuam para uma apofise AA-Polar e o CPC mantem a NAO neutra e só a AO negativa, o que remete para um bloqueio do tipo Siberia-Canadá.

A haver uma subida da crista poderá ser na Europa e não será muito forte...quanto muito, e para tentar pegar nos meus argumentos de modo a sustentar a tua ideia, podemos é ter um storm track entre a Bermuda e a Escandinavia/UK, e assim um fluxo mais frio de NE mas sem entrada de ar siberiano.


----------



## David sf (11 Jan 2012 às 22:24)

stormy disse:


> Estou de acordo David, mas há um(s) senão.
> As previsões  aos 10hpa colocam o vortice no Atlantico, America do Norte e Pacifico teem pouca energia nos niveis baixos para alimentar uma boa corrente de depressões que contribuam para uma apofise AA-Polar e o CPC mantem a NAO neutra e só a AO negativa, o que remete para um bloqueio do tipo Siberia-Canadá.
> 
> A haver uma subida da crista poderá ser na Europa e não será muito forte...quanto muito, e para tentar pegar nos meus argumentos de modo a sustentar a tua ideia, podemos é ter um storm track entre a Bermuda e a Escandinavia/UK, e assim um fluxo mais frio de NE mas sem entrada de ar siberiano.



Mas a NAO neutra até costuma favorecer entradas continentais, com um padrão de AA nos Açores estendido até ao UK, estando o centro depressionário na Gronelândia, ficando a Islândia entre AA e B do Atlântico norte.

E mesmo as previsões a 10 dias, tanto da NAO como da estratosfera, são falíveis.

E entrada de ar siberiano não acredito, eu já referi à bocado, que aposto numa entrada de norte, com o AA a oeste e estendido para norte, que evoluiria para fluxo de nordeste com o AA disposto de SW para NE pela acção do storm track que referiste, Bermuda - UK. E a possibilidade de ser fria ou não, dependeria mais da formação de uma cut-off na península, resultante da prévia entrada de norte, do que propriamente do que se passa no pólo ou no Atlântico norte. Se essa cut-off se mantivesse por cá, não só impediria o AA de vir para cima de nós, mantendo o ar frio por mais algum tempo, como poderia servir de atractor da massa fria que ficará bloqueada na Europa pelo A siberiano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2012 às 22:41)

Previsão para Olhão do site da Foreca






Se chover esta quantidade será muito boa para o Algarve.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jan 2012 às 10:59)

Lá se foi a chuva para domingo.


----------



## shli30396 (12 Jan 2012 às 11:23)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Lá se foi a chuva para domingo.



Vamos com calma, não é preciso desesperar para já. Se reparares o GFS e o emsemble estão sozinhos nesta saída. Todos os outros modelos, excepto o de Moscovo, continuam a por a cut-off a passar por cima de nós, inclusive na saída das 6h.
Tode ter sido uma saída menos boa por parte do GFS, afinal é das 6h. 

Vamos aguardar pela actualização do meio dia.


----------



## PauloSR (12 Jan 2012 às 11:33)

Boa dia a todos,

Este Sábado (14 de Janeiro), irei fazer uma caminhada com um grau de dificuldade acrescido, num total de aproximadamente 25km (Ermida do Xures - Minas das Sombras - Minas dos Carris - Pico da Nevosa - Portela do Homem), pelo que o estado do tempo terá um papel importantissimo. Quanto à precipitação, segundo vejo, o ECMWF prevê precipitação residual para o Sábado de tarde, ao passo que o GFS a coloca já na noite, madrugada de Domingo. Assim sendo, pela chuva não haverá problema. Mas, e ao nível da formação de nevoeiro? Como devem saber, é uma zona de grande altitude, pelo que o nevoeiro por vezes prega partidas e têm causado algumas dificuldades a alguns montanhistas, todos os anos. Se me pudessem ajudar, agradecia 

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## ppereira (12 Jan 2012 às 11:36)

shli30396 disse:


> Vamos com calma, não é preciso desesperar para já. Se reparares o GFS e o emsemble estão sozinhos nesta saída. Todos os outros modelos, excepto o de Moscovo, continuam a por a cut-off a passar por cima de nós, inclusive na saída das 6h.
> Tode ter sido uma saída menos boa por parte do GFS, afinal é das 6h.
> 
> Vamos aguardar pela actualização do meio dia.



Não sei se é só uma má saída do GFS... porque será que o IM não actualiza as suas previsões???


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jan 2012 às 11:44)

Uma má saida apenas porque não chove aqueles chuviscos que estavam previstos para Domingo, mas que coloca a depressão a passar a sudoeste de Sagres e fazendo o Algarve ser atingido pela vertente leste da depressão que traria chuva intensa aqui no Algarve ....
Querem a depressão a entrar pelo centro de Portugal, sabem o que daria, um nucleo envolvente cheio de nada e a precipitação passando no mar, depois a sul do Algarve e depois Gibraltar ... ou seja uma mão cheia de nada .....
O melhor caminho pelo menos aqui para o Algarve é o desta run, em que o litoral norte e centro seria atingido pela componente sul da depressão e o Algarve pela componente sueste/leste da depressão .....


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jan 2012 às 11:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Uma má saida apenas porque não chove aqueles chuviscos que estavam previstos para Domingo, mas que coloca a depressão a passar a sudoeste de Sagres e fazendo o Algarve ser atingido pela vertente leste da depressão que traria chuva intensa aqui no Algarve ....
> Querem a depressão a entrar pelo centro de Portugal, sabem o que daria, um nucleo envolvente cheio de nada e a precipitação passando no mar, depois a sul do Algarve e depois Gibraltar ... ou seja uma mão cheia de nada .....
> O melhor caminho pelo menos aqui para o Algarve é o desta run, em que o litoral norte e centro seria atingido pela componente sul da depressão e o Algarve pela componente sueste/leste da depressão .....



Não se pode agradar a toda a gente... muito boa saída para o Algarve, má saída para os amantes da neve. Com o deslocamento da depressão mais para Sudoeste teremos um fluxo mais de Sul, e as temperaturas a 850 hPa disparam, sendo que o núcleo frio no centro da depressão não passará por cima de nós. Além de que a precipitação fica muito escassa na zona onde pode realmente nevar, o Interior Norte e Centro.

Vamos ver, esta saída é um pouco isolada, mas há membros do ensemble que até concordam...


----------



## shli30396 (12 Jan 2012 às 11:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Uma má saida apenas porque não chove aqueles chuviscos que estavam previstos para Domingo, mas que coloca a depressão a passar a sudoeste de Sagres e fazendo o Algarve ser atingido pela vertente leste da depressão que traria chuva intensa aqui no Algarve ....
> Querem a depressão a entrar pelo centro de Portugal, sabem o que daria, um nucleo envolvente cheio de nada e a precipitação passando no mar, depois a sul do Algarve e depois Gibraltar ... ou seja uma mão cheia de nada .....
> O melhor caminho pelo menos aqui para o Algarve é o desta run, em que o litoral norte e centro seria atingido pela componente sul da depressão e o Algarve pela componente sueste/leste da depressão .....



Cada um puxa a brasa à sua sardinha. 
De qualquer das formas, ao afastar a cut-off daquela forma para oeste, ainda fica bastante boa para o litoral e sul do país, mas acaba com a possibilidade de um pós-frontal interessante para o pessoal do norte e interior do país, porque aniquíla completamente o pouco frio em altura que já havia. Foi nesse sentido que eu disse que teria sido uma má saída.


----------



## ppereira (12 Jan 2012 às 12:01)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não se pode agradar a toda a gente... muito boa saída para o Algarve, má saída para os amantes da neve. Com o deslocamento da depressão mais para Sudoeste teremos um fluxo mais de Sul, e as temperaturas a 850 hPa disparam, sendo que o núcleo frio no centro da depressão não passará por cima de nós.
> 
> Vamos ver, esta saída é um pouco isolada, mas há membros do ensemble que até concordam...



sim, quando eu falei em má saída era para a região interior do país... e para matar as saudades da neve neste fim de semana.
continuo à espera das previsões do IM... a AEMET prevê precipitação no domingo, com a cota a rondar os 800m no final do dia


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2012 às 13:12)

Boas, 

actualização do IM:

*Previsão para sábado, 14 de janeiro de 2012*
Regiões Norte e Centro:
Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no litoral, em especial a sul
do Cabo Mondego, tornando-se chuva moderada a partir da noite,
estendendo-se ao interior.
Queda de neve a partir da noite acima dos 800/1000 metros no Minho
e Douro Litoral.*Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste no litoral e
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro, dissipando-se durante a manhã.
Formação de geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.

Região Sul:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se muito nublado no litoral
a partir da tarde.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes, em especial durante a manhã.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro, dissipando-se durante a manhã.
Formação de geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.

Actualizado a 12 de janeiro de 2012 às 12:57 UTC


*Previsão para domingo, 15 de janeiro de 2012*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva fraca, passando a aguaceiros, por vezes de
granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, a partir do meio da manhã.
Queda de neve acima dos 1000/1200 metros, que durante a
madrugada será acima dos 400/600 metros em Trás os Montes e
Beira Alta.*Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) até ao meio da
manhã, nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ilda Simões/Patrícia Gomes.

Actualizado a 12 de janeiro de 2012 às 12:57 UTC

Uma previsão bastante favorável, em especial para cotas de neve razoáveis em Trás -os-Montes e Beira Alta..


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jan 2012 às 13:36)

este fim de semana promete vamos ver se não corre mal o que infelismente é algo recorrente mas já vi varias fontes e parece que vai mesmo nevar a cotas relativamente baixas  sendo domingo e segunda os melhores dias veremos.


----------



## cova beira (12 Jan 2012 às 13:38)

chamo a atenção para a ultima saída do gfs a desviar a depressão ligeiramente para oeste o que faz desaparecer todo frio e muita precipitação quase todos os ensembles acompanham e também quase todos os modelos, apesar de já estarmos perto pode haver aqui uma grande mudança


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2012 às 13:59)

cova beira disse:


> chamo a atenção para a ultima saída do gfs a desviar a depressão ligeiramente para oeste o que faz desaparecer todo frio e muita precipitação quase todos os ensembles acompanham e também quase todos os modelos, apesar de já estarmos perto pode haver aqui uma grande mudança



Já vi isto bem melhor, posso estar enganado mas os outros modelos vão seguir o GFS... Vamos ver a proxima saida


----------



## Sulman (12 Jan 2012 às 14:17)

A alteração da previsão do Freemeteo para Arraiolos trouxe a previsão de Saraiva ou neve forte para segunda feira! Será isto possível, peço a vossa opinião!


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2012 às 14:36)

Sulman disse:


> A alteração da previsão do Freemeteo para Arraiolos trouxe a previsão de Saraiva ou neve forte para segunda feira! Será isto possível, peço a vossa opinião!



O freemeteo esta a basear-se no gfs 0z. 

Nessa run a cota de neve estava muito baixa. A Actualização das 6z aniquilou totalmente essa possibilidade...

Tudo ainda muito incerto.


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2012 às 16:13)

Agora o GFS cava bastante a depressão:


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jan 2012 às 16:27)

David sf disse:


> Agora o GFS cava bastante a depressão:



Até chegarmos à hora exacta ainda muito vai mexer...estes eventos são imprevisíveis...mas esta última saída não está má para ninguém...as cotas não deverão ser tão baixas como previstas inicialmente, mas teremos precipitação espalhada um pouco por todo o continente...e neve nas montanhas habituais a norte e centro...não baixará dos 800metros à partida....


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jan 2012 às 16:39)

Boas,

Estas últimas saídas do GFS estão a dar excelentes perspectivas para o regresso da chuva a partir de Domingo e até Terça. E o ECM também parece estar a corroborar essa situação. Se já não mudasse nada nos modelos, aqui o Algarve passava de 0 para 30mm em menos de 24 horas (isto de acordo com o GFS 12Z). 

No entanto, e como tudo isto é sempre muito volátil e basta uma pequena alteração para a precipitação passar toda ao lado, leva-me a precaução a considerar que só a partir das saídas das 00Z e das 12Z de Sábado destes dois modelos, é que se poderá saber com mais alguma certeza o que virá de chuva. Para mim, com base nos modelos de hoje e na possível evolução dos mesmos, aposto em cerca de 10 a 20mm aqui para o Barlavento.

Vamos aguardar com calma e serenidade!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2012 às 16:40)

Talvez a Run das 18 do ECMWF sirva para dissipar as dúvidas...


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2012 às 16:48)

David sf disse:


> Agora o GFS cava bastante a depressão:



É uma ULL bastante forte, com -30ºC aos 500hpa, e bastante instabilidade latente, mas o que o GFS/12z está a usar para justificar esse cavamento é um argumento no minimo improvavel...quase miraculoso..hehe

Faz com que algum ar quente vindo de outra depressão a NE entre na circulação da nossa:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Depois coloca o nucleo frio da ULL ( seta a azul) a deslocar-se na posição perfeita para criar duas fortes linhas de instabilidade onde o ar quente é forçado a subir com tremenda força, precisamente no ponto onde o jet em altura está na fase mais divergente a favoravel á ocorrencia de rapidos movimentos verticais:







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


É uma sequencia de eventos altamente complexa e improvavel...a acontecer não tenho duvidas que seria um evento interessantissimo e bastante activo...mas não me parece que isto venha a acontecer..it´s just too perfect

A unica coisa no meio disto tudo que dá alguma credibilidade e que me faz ter vontade de escrever este post todo é que este ( para já...) devaneio saiu numa run das 12z, que é aquela com mais input de dados e com maior possibilidade de acertar, embora por vezes exagere..

Bom...veremos o que o Europeu faz..

Quanto ao longo prazo, continua tudo bastante indefenido...a tendencia que se observa é de colocar um storm track activo a partir do Atlantico central, como referiu o David ontem, mas ao que parece há uma circulação muito instavel em altura para permitir um cenario-tipo...o que é mais provavel é que em cima da hora os modelos apontem para uma solução qualquer e pronto...até lá não temos grandes pistas


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jan 2012 às 17:42)

Estão a dar esta cut-off como adquirida porque o ECM e o GFS que são os dois modelos com melhor reputação indicam que esta cut-off existe.
Contudo existe outros modelos como por exemplo o UKMO e o NOGAGS, que indicam que não existirá nada e que esta depressão será pressionada a ir para leste/sueste pelo AA !!

Nem sabemos se esta depressão existe mesmo quanto mais a sua trajectória ....


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jan 2012 às 18:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Estão a dar esta cut-off como adquirida porque o ECM e o GFS que são os dois modelos com melhor reputação indicam que esta cut-off existe.
> Contudo existe outros modelos como por exemplo o UKMO e o NOGAGS, que indicam que não existirá nada e que esta depressão será pressionada a ir para leste/sueste pelo AA !!
> 
> Nem sabemos se esta depressão existe mesmo quanto mais a sua trajectória ....



Sim Aurélio...é verdade, mas se fossemos por esse caminho não existiam previsões, apenas o satélite a debitar dados em directo e mais nada...
E se acredito que há modelos que não vejam nada, sabemos que os dois principais a verem algo a menos de 60h...é porque realmente alguma coisa virá...mais ou menos podemos prever, "mas até ao lavar dos cestos..."


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jan 2012 às 18:34)

a verdade é que varios sites preveem neve a cotas baixas e que a sul podem ir até a zona de portalegre a melhor altura será a madrugada de segunda, veremos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2012 às 18:47)

eu da me e impressao k vai ser um grande FAIL a nivel de frio e neve...


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jan 2012 às 19:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> eu da me e impressao k vai ser um grande FAIL a nivel de frio e neve...



Falava eu .... e o ECMWF ca ... put ... puff foi-se a cut-off, e assim sendo talvez uma frente muito fraquita no Domingo !!

Compensa é mais no longo prazo ....

OFF_TOPIC: Parece-me que lá pra os 20 e tal e inicio de fevereiro podemos ter uma pequena circulação como mostra o ECM e como mostra o modelo de longo prazo CFS !!!


----------



## c.bernardino (12 Jan 2012 às 19:23)

Reparem que a carta de superficie do metoffice tem lá assinalada a depressão, mais ou menos no local onde o ecmwf e gfs o colocam.
penso que estas cartas têm intervenção humana, logo... pagam IVA (têm valor acrescido)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cova beira (12 Jan 2012 às 19:27)

europeu continua muito consistente as cotas poderão ser bastante baixas na segunda o problema é para mim a precipitação 


muito boa esta previsão o europeu vai na 3ª saída consecutiva a mostrar que podemos ter um final de janeiro muito bom


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2012 às 19:27)

Só o NOGAPS é que não tem a depressão, mas isso não é preocupante porque se trata de um modelo medíocre. Todos os restantes têm lá a depressão, sendo que uns como o GFS e o GEM estão muito bons para chuva, os restantes estão bons para neve a cotas médias. Mas é praticamente certo que chove no domingo em todo o país.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2012 às 19:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> eu da me e impressao k vai ser um grande FAIL a nivel de frio e neve...



Sim...vai ser um fim de semana de praia...enfim todos os modelos apontam para frio e precipitação, por isso não percebo certos comentários!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2012 às 19:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sim...vai ser um fim de semana de praia...enfim todos os modelos apontam para frio e precipitação, por isso não percebo certos comentários!



ferreira refiro-me as cotas apresentadas pelo IM 400m no interior acho que a cota vai andar bem mais alta 1200/1300 M..

mas se estiver enganado alguem que me corrija sff


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jan 2012 às 19:51)

Só deixo esta carta da run de controle onde coloca um autêntico dilúvio no Algarve:






Ás vezes os modelos exageram outras vezes falham. Ainda em Novembro caíram 57 mm num só dia e os modelos não previam nada de especial.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2012 às 20:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ferreira refiro-me as cotas apresentadas pelo IM 400m no interior acho que a cota vai andar bem mais alta 1200/1300 M..
> 
> mas se estiver enganado alguem que me corrija sff



Sim 400m também acho exagerado eu apostava nuns 600-800m.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jan 2012 às 20:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Falava eu .... e o ECMWF ca ... put ... puff foi-se a cut-off, e assim sendo talvez uma frente muito fraquita no Domingo !!



Não generalizes, se O ECMWF retirou grande parte da precipitação a sul não quer dizer que tenha desaparecido o que quer que seja, apenas alterou a trajectória mais favorável ao Algarve em termos de precipitação...

As saídas de amanhã serão mais elucidativas...o GFS ainda mantém a depressão a passar a oeste da costa acompanhando o litoral...nem todos terão a mesma sorte, mas isso faz parte da meteorologia...


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2012 às 21:43)

Pois neste momento temos ECMWF, operacional e ensembles, e UKMO de acordo, o que abaixo das 72 horas é quase como uma sentença final. Como já bem explicou o Stormy, o GFS deve estar a delirar. Então, o mais provável é que a depressão fará um percurso de NW para SE, passando o seu núcleo em altitude algures sobre o território continental português, indo-se alojar posteriormente no Mediterrâneo. Não deverá haver nenhum dilúvio, provavelmente só teremos frente e pós frontal rápido, mas possivelmente intenso. As cotas de neve serão baixas no interior norte, haverá frio em altitude e à superfície temos muito frio acumulado. Até acho que as cotas do IM poderão pecar por excesso, se o ângulo de ataque da depressão, a hora do dia e tivermos uma -2 a 850 hpa e a -30 a 500 hpa, tudo bastante provável face à última saída do ECMWF, poderia nevar a qualquer cota no distrito de Bragança. Numa situação muito similar, no Carnaval de 2005, a Guarda teve um dos maiores nevões da década. Mesmo o interior centro poderá ter cotas abaixo dos 1000 m, favorecendo alguns altos, como a Serra de São Mamede por exemplo.

E a média dos ensembles do ECMWF está cada vez melhor no longo prazo. Mais uma ou duas saídas semelhantes e poderemos considerar bastante provável uma entrada fria de norte a partir de sábado 22.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jan 2012 às 22:40)

Esta run das 18 do GFS está mesmo engraçada, coloca a cut-off a dançar em cima do Algarve depois vai continuando a dançar ao largo do Algarve afectando o Algarve ao longo da semana. 

Será que o GFS está assim tanto a delirar, continua bastante precipitação no sul do país e já é 4ª saída do dia a indicar sempre o mesmo cenário.


----------



## Tempo (12 Jan 2012 às 22:45)




----------



## Kispo (12 Jan 2012 às 22:52)

será que um cenário de 29/01/2006 se poderá repetir? O sistema de baixas pressões de NW com frio à mistura está lá!?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2012 às 22:54)

Boa noite! Serei o único a ficar verdadeiramente preocupado com a escassez de precipitação? Os modelos quase alcançam o final de janeiro e o padrão não muda! 

Terminar janeiro com 0 ou com 4, 6, 10mm é a mesmíssima coisa, muito preocupante! Onde quer que esteja o maldito, a norte, a oeste, a leste, o raio... influencia-nos e sempre pela negativa (bloqueio)  Desde Novembro neste pesadelo que não tem fim à vista!

Neve qual neve, já me deixo disso, venha água! E que falta faz!


----------



## Tempo (12 Jan 2012 às 22:55)

Seria uma maravilha, esqueceria todo este tempo monotono.


----------



## David sf (12 Jan 2012 às 23:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa noite! Serei o único a ficar verdadeiramente preocupado com a escassez de precipitação? Os modelos quase alcançam o final de janeiro e o padrão não muda!
> 
> Terminar janeiro com 0 ou com 4, 6, 10mm é a mesmíssima coisa, muito preocupante! Onde quer que esteja o maldito, a norte, a oeste, a leste, o raio... influencia-nos e sempre pela negativa (bloqueio)  Desde Novembro neste pesadelo que não tem fim à vista!
> 
> Neve qual neve, já me deixo disso, venha água! E que falta faz!



Curiosamente hoje a previsão sazonal da NOAA para fevereiro acaba de inverter completamente, passando agora a prever anomalia positiva de precipitação e negativa de temperatura, com o padrão que se deverá instalar no final do mês de janeiro a prolongar-se por fevereiro adentro,  com cavado na Europa central. O inverno está ainda na primeira metade, muita água vai passar debaixo da ponte. 

O que se vai passar no domingo e segunda nada terá a ver com 29 de janeiro de 2006, se bem que possam haver surpresas que muitos possam não esperar. Mas nunca em Lisboa nem no litoral.


----------



## FJC (12 Jan 2012 às 23:06)

Boa noite!

Desculpem o off topic, mas aconcelham uma estadia nas Penhas da Saúde, de Sabado até Terça, para ver neve!? Estive a ver o mapa de precipitação do IM (ECMWF, depois de várias desiluções de neve com o GFS, não acredito mais nas previsões de neve dele!), mete precipitação, embora fraca, no interior. Vale a meter o carro a caminho?!
Obrigado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2012 às 23:08)

David sf disse:


> Curiosamente hoje a previsão sazonal da NOAA para fevereiro acaba de inverter completamente, passando agora a prever anomalia positiva de precipitação e negativa de temperatura, com o padrão que se deverá instalar no final do mês de janeiro a prolongar-se por fevereiro adentro,  com cavado na Europa central. O inverno está ainda na primeira metade, muita água vai passar debaixo da ponte.
> 
> O que se vai passar no domingo e segunda nada terá a ver com 29 de janeiro de 2006, se bem que possam haver surpresas que muitos possam não esperar. Mas nunca em Lisboa nem no litoral.



E como precisamos! Pode por favor colocar o link da previsão? Obrigado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jan 2012 às 23:47)

Cotas de neve de 350 m em Serpa
Chuva intensa com 1,8ºC


----------



## squidward (12 Jan 2012 às 23:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Cotas de neve de 350 m em Serpa
> Chuva intensa com 1,8ºC



Onde vês essa informação?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Jan 2012 às 23:56)

Vejo nos modelos GFS


----------



## squidward (12 Jan 2012 às 23:58)

Ah ok já vi 

para aqui segundo esse modelo, a cota rondará os 600m...já é uma cota razoável  mas até lá muita coisa pode mudar por isso, vamos lá com calma


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jan 2012 às 00:05)

pois e de certeza que vai mudar, assim era bem demais, mas enquanto muda e não muda sempre dá para sonhar


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2012 às 00:14)

*Atenção que os meteogramas do GFS sofreram um upgrade nas cotas de neve, houve um arredondamento, estão de 50 a 50 m.*


----------



## rozzo (13 Jan 2012 às 10:31)

Vou colocar uma carta muito longe, a 216h, logo, pouco provável de se realizar assim, apesar de ser o modelo que ganha 90% das vezes a esta distância, o ECMWF.
Mas não podia deixar de a colocar, era épica.... 







Numa visão mais "realista", as médias dos _*ensembles*_. 













Nada maus ainda assim, com a média do _ensemble_ mesmo a intuir uma boa entrada fria na península, como já tinha o David referido, embora pela carta média do geopotencial aos 500hPa parece que a maior parte aponta para frio mais seco por cá, com instabilidade no Mediterrâneo, nada tão generoso como a carta operacional, que coloquei, que aliava muito frio a depressão sobre nós. De sonho...

De qualquer forma, neste prazo duns 10 dias, parece muito provável já que vá mesmo ocorrer uma bela entrada fria algures entre aqui e Itália. Agora se sobra para nós, e se vem seca ou se instável. Uma incógnita. Tanto podemos "morrer na praia" a choramingar o azar e a invejar os vizinhos do lado, como podemos ter imenso frio seco e do nada alguma pequena depressão daquelas que só aparece em cima da hora nos modelos. É uma tendência muito interessante, a seguir nos próximos capítulos!


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2012 às 10:40)

rozzo disse:


> Vou colocar uma carta muito longe, a 216h, logo, pouco provável de se realizar assim, apesar de ser o modelo que ganha 90% das vezes a esta distância, o ECMWF.
> Mas não podia deixar de a colocar, era épica....



Dois acrescentos *rozzo*:

- Já ontem o ECM queria mostrar essa tendência
- Os ensembles do GFS mesmo com as habituais flutuações a longo prazo continuam a mostrar a maioria dos membros abaixo da normal no que diz respeito a temperaturas.

Não sendo garante de nada e entrando no domínio das probabilidades, estes factos são animadores quanto ao final do mês e transição para Fevereiro... Mas quanto a isso aguardemos.

Para já um evento interessante face ao tédio dos últimos dias! Há que aproveitar


----------



## Sulman (13 Jan 2012 às 11:09)

O Fremeteo volta a rever a previsão com saraiva e neve forte a partir da manha de segunda feira, com temperaturas de 4.9º ás 0h e 1º ás 16h.

Neste momento:

Arraiolos
4.5º


----------



## cova beira (13 Jan 2012 às 11:18)

o tempo vai encurtando e a precipitação a desaparecer o europeu na ultima run já nao prevê precipitação para segunda e o gfs vai pelo mesmo caminho começa a neve a ir toda para os vizinhos espanhóis como é hábito


----------



## Sulman (13 Jan 2012 às 11:36)

Esperemos que assim não o seja, mas estas situações são sempre muito imprevisíveis!


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2012 às 12:27)

E porque não confiarmos no UKMO por exemplo 












E no HIRLAM











E no COAMPS











No meu ponto de vista existem mais modelos que devemos ver e não só o GFS e o ECMWF embora estes dois sejam os mais "fiáveis" se assim pudermos dizer... Acho que não nos faz mal olhar para modelos de alta resolução como é o caso do Hirlam pois o "evento" está ai e estes modelos tem variáveis que outros não tem.. 

Neste tipo de situações existem váriaveis que os os modelos não contemplam como orografia do terreno, exposição da encostas entre outras portanto lançar cotas nesta altura não é fácil embora acredite que pontualmente podemos ter uma ou outra surpresa a nível de cotas médias 700m/800m 

E porque não Acreditar? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jan 2012 às 12:29)

Neve acima dos 400/600 m

DOMINGO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros, podendo ser de granizo
e acompanhados de trovoada, a partir do meio da manhã.
Queda de neve acima dos 1000/1200 metros, descendo a cota ao longo
do dia para os 400/600 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) até ao meio da manhã, nas
terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Previsão Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Aurélio (13 Jan 2012 às 13:58)

O GFS é de muito longe aquele que mais precipitação dá aqui para o sul ....

O ECM por exemplo se derem uns 5 a 10 mm de precipitação já será muito bom ....
HUm ... mas estas entradas de Noroeste são pouco benéficas para o Algarve em especial aqui no Sotavento ...

Segunda Feira alguma coisita somente no GFS .... e depois cenário seco ....

O ECM credivel a 216 horas ..... sim pois dispara para todo o lado logo tem que acertar !!

De forma geral espero que este evento renda uns 20 mm de forma geral no continente embora aqui neste cantinho deva ser menos ....


----------



## DRC (13 Jan 2012 às 18:44)

Previsão de queda de neve do Snow Forecast para a noite de Domingo para Segunda-Feira:


----------



## xes (13 Jan 2012 às 19:02)

Portanto serra da freita nada?


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2012 às 20:50)

A situação entre amanhã á noite e terça feira pela manhã será caracterizada pela passagem de um cavado estrangulado por Portugal Continental, que irá interagir com uma pluma de ar quente arrastada pelo AA.
A sul a entrada de ar quente inibirá qualquer evento de neve a cotas baixas, mas a norte, o fluxo predominante de NE e o pouco frio em altura poderão ser suficientes para permitir cotas medias, na ordem dos 800m.

É curioso que este cenário está a fixar-se, ao mesmo tempo que no longo prazo o padrão tambem tende a ficar mais estavel.
É positiva a tendencia de colocar o vortice no Atlantico, que se vê no europeu e no GFS, para as 240h, num padrão favoravel a um periodo chuvoso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2012 às 21:06)

O ECM está muito melhor que o GFS a médio-longo prazo. Nas 240 horas a diferença é enorme, enquanto o ECM coloca uma depressão cavada a NW de Portugal, o GFS não vê nada e só vê algo para cima das 300 horas.

Mais uma vez, acredito mais num cenário do ECM do que do GFS.

Na minha opinião, o ECM é aquele que ganhou desta vez tanto na sua precisão que foi sempre a mesma, quase sem oscilações enquanto o GFS foi muito inconstante, para mim o ECM é neste momento o modelo mais credível. 

Sou europeu e estou farto dos americanos cortarem-nos o rating, o GFS é que devia levar um grande corte de rating. 

Agora, tanto o GFS como o ECM pouco interessa, agora é a vez dos modelos de mesoescala entrarem em acção, Aladdin e Hirlam.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2012 às 21:17)

Melhores cotas de neve na noite de Domingo para Segunda-feira (sempre acima dos 800 metros de altitude):





Wetter3


----------



## David sf (13 Jan 2012 às 22:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> E como precisamos! Pode por favor colocar o link da previsão? Obrigado.



http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/

O GFS já mostra o mesmo que o ECMWF sempre mostrou, desde há dois dias atrás.

O ensemble do ECMWF mantém-se na sua, para o longo prazo:


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2012 às 22:52)

Bem, eu não sei ao certo o que vem para aí, mas dá-me ideia que não deverá ser nada por aí além. Mas vamos aguardar, por vezes são estes pequenos eventos que mudam o padrão dando a volta ao tempo, mas está-me a parecer que não é o caso, o AA vai logo regressar após a passagem da ? depressão ?.


----------



## cardu (13 Jan 2012 às 22:59)

eu também acho que o anticiclone vai voltar e espero que no fim de semana de 21 e 22 janeiro esteja bom tempo.


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2012 às 23:01)

O GFS está um pesadelo autentico a longo prazo não saímos da pasmaceira, já o ECM está muito positivo para a ultima dezena de dias do mês, vejo muito mais credível o Europeu neste momento para dizer a verdade!!

Quanto a este nano mini evento já o vi mais animador ou seja se não se formar uma centro satélite a oeste lá se vai a chuva de segunda feira, a frente de domingo já ninguém a tira! Pena mais uma vez passar de madrugada mas pronto! 

Resumindo como estão agora os principais modelos o melhor dia seria Domingo já que segunda deveria chover muito pouco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jan 2012 às 23:32)

Mais uma vez tudo não passou de uma ilusão
O melhor vai passar ao lado para variar.
Será que este Inverno algum dia vai chover a sério em Portugal?


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2012 às 00:59)

Há no longo prazo uma certa tendencia em colocar uma circulação de W a qual poderia trazer alguma chuva e tempo mais instavel por uns dias...
Mas esta tendencia é fraca, e os outputs do CPC metem uma AO a querer estabilizar, tal como eu já tinha referido anteriormente.

Por um lado até fico contente por estar a ser um Inverno mais ou menos dentro das minhas previsões...desde que ando no forum que tenho aprendido muito e é sempre bom quando os conhecimentos postos em pratica resultam
Mas por outro lado..é imensamente chato este tempo..este Inverno que não se sabe bem o que é..hehe


----------



## JoCa (14 Jan 2012 às 09:49)

Desilusão de inverno! Parece que nem chuva nem neve para o fim-de-semana! Este é sem qualquer dúvida dos piores invernos dos últimos 20 a 30 anos!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jan 2012 às 09:52)

Neve no Norte, vai cair..

A run das 06h vai saindo, alguma chuva e vento..Vamos esperar pela run das 12h ! 

Nesta run, a cota de neve na Guarda andará pelos 50 metros !!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jan 2012 às 10:41)

O ECM mantem a tradição de ser o modelo mais credivel a curto prazo (menos de 144 horas) mas longo prazo acima das 168h é um fiasco tremendo ... basta ver as runs de ontem e as de hoje passou do 8 para 80 !!
Neste caso o GFS mantem-se mais credivel .... ou seja nada de nada ... nem para sonhar e algo interessante somente sempre acima das 300 horas !!

Assim sendo espera-se aqui mais a sul uma manhã chuvosa sendo que se as nuvens forem baixas e vindo a precipitação basicamente de Norte ao litoral algarvio pouco chegará ....

Seja como for desde que dê para regar as plantas já será muito bom .....

BAhhhhhhh .......

A longo prazo é sempre a adiar ....


----------



## cova beira (14 Jan 2012 às 10:46)

tal com tinha referido a precipitação desapareceu, o IM deve ver runs que nós não vemos para prever neve acima de 500 700 metros enfim.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2012 às 10:47)

Segundo o IM:

Distritos de *Porto* , *Braga*, *Viana do Castelo* , *Vila Real*, *Bragança*, *Viseu*, *Guarda* e *Castelo Branco* em alerta amarelo por queda de neve acima dos 800 metros, segundo a previsão descrtitiva amanhã a cota baixa para 500/700 metros.







Certamente a neve não será para aqui mais junto ao litoral, mas mais no interior, com a diminuição prevista  da temperatura aos 850 hpa para valores de 0 graus ou negativos nos próximos dias, mais o frio instalado à superfície, pode haver um bom nevão...assim haja boa precipitação..

Vou ver se amanhã dou um saltinho até ao Marão...


----------



## boneli (14 Jan 2012 às 11:04)

JoCa disse:


> Desilusão de inverno! Parece que nem chuva nem neve para o fim-de-semana! Este é sem qualquer dúvida dos piores invernos dos últimos 20 a 30 anos!




Desculpa perguntar mas onde viste isso para estares a afirmar que não vai haver precipitação?
Quais os modelos que dizem tal coisa, ou será no site do IM, porque não encontro?
A pouco mais de algumas horas continua-se a dizer que não vai chover, já não digo nevar em alguns locais, coisa que tanto o IM e alguns modelos o indicam à mais de uma semana. Discutiu-se isso aqui de uma forma bastante interessante por parte de alguns foristas, mas chega a uma altura que há coisas que são apenas promenores: se chove mais aqi ou ali, se de facto cai neve nas cotas habituais ou a cotas mais baixas...este forum é lido por muita gente, por isso devia-se de por um pouco de parte as frustações pessoais e péssimismos e tentar ser mais um pouco critico quanto muito postando um modelo por mais ou menos cridibilidade que tenha.
Não me vou dar ao trabalho de andar a postar os modelos mas, já agora uma sugestão:
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/tempopresente/

Senhores moderadores, que tal abrir um novo tópico com titulo muro das lamentações ou teimosia generalizada...


----------



## xes (14 Jan 2012 às 11:12)

Realmente quando disseram que nao ia chover até fui ver os modelos novamente, e confirma-se chuva e neve.

Offtopic: boneli a uns tempos fiz a mesma sugestao e a resposta dos moderadores foi apagar-me o post


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2012 às 11:15)

JoCa disse:


> Desilusão de inverno! Parece que nem chuva nem neve para o fim-de-semana! Este é sem qualquer dúvida dos piores invernos dos últimos 20 a 30 anos!





Não vai chover?

*GFS:*







*ECM*:







Previsão do IM:

*Previsão para sábado, 14 de janeiro de 2012*

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu muito nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente pouco nublado
até ao final da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca no litoral a norte do cabo Mondego
a partir da tarde, estendendo-se gradualmente para o interior a
partir da noite e tornando-se moderada no Minho e Douro Litoral.
Queda de neve a partir do final do dia acima dos 800/1000 metros.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul no litoral e nas terras altas
a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal, persistindo até ao final da manhã
no nordeste transmontano.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior.

REGIÃO SUL:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se muito nublado
a partir do final da tarde.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no litoral a norte
de Sines a partir do final do dia.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior.


*Previsão para domingo, 15 de janeiro de 2012*

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que serão fracos em
Trás os Montes e Beira Alta a partir do início da tarde.
Queda de neve acima dos 500/700 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas
até ao meio da manhã.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser de neve
acima dos 900/1000 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


Actualizado a 14 de janeiro de 2012 às 6:43 UTC

FONTE: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


Também gostava de saber onde o membro Joca viu a informação que não vai chover nem nevar...

Estas são as previsões, agora se se vão confirmar assim exactamente como o previsto, ou se vai afectar umas zonas mais que outras ( o que é perfeitamente normal ) só na altura o saberemos...

Agora se me perguntar se este evento será algo "fora do comum" ou "invulgar" eu respondo, em princípio não.

Segundo as previsões  será um evento " normal " de alguma chuva, aguaceiros , queda de neve nos "locais habituais"...


----------



## shli30396 (14 Jan 2012 às 11:23)

Chuva, vai haver. Não há razão para preocupações. Se não for no início, há-de ser no pós frontal.
Já começam a ser horas de deixar de ligar aos modelos, para este evento específico, e fazer o _nowcasting_. Se olharem o satélite, já se vê a cut-off aproximar-se. Acompanhem pelo satélite, porque eu já vi noutros eventos, discrepâncias absurdas entre os modelos e o _nowcasting_, até mesmo no próprio dia.


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Jan 2012 às 11:40)

Como as temperaturas à superfície se mantêm negativas em Bragança, com o ocorrer das primeiras precipitações não poderá dar origem a "freezing rain" ?


----------



## David sf (14 Jan 2012 às 11:49)

Vai chover, principalmente no sul, só no Algarve é que deverá chover em condições na segunda feira, e as quantidades deverão ser aceitáveis. Depois teremos quatro dias de anticiclone.

Depois, tanto ECM como GFS, convergiram para um ponto intermédio apostando por uma nortada evoluindo para entrada de noroeste. O bloqueio na Sibéria permanece sempre na média ensembles do GFS, até às 384 horas, e nota-se claramente uma mudança de padrão atmosférico. O ECMWF a longo prazo tem estado muito estável a nível da média de ensembles, que é o que deve ser visto acima das 168 horas.

A previsão a 32 dias do ECMWF indica que não se reactivará a circulação zonal na Europa até ao fim do mês, teremos bloqueio no Atlântico e cavado na Europa central. Tendência que se manterá para fevereiro, nesse caso com anticiclone entre a Gronelândia e o norte do UK.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jan 2012 às 12:21)

Gente, como ficamos afinal no que toca a cotas de neve? Será que há alguma réstia de esperança de neve em Viseu?


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2012 às 12:23)

A norte o principal problema vai ser a precipitação porque frio há de certeza.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2012 às 12:31)

Agreste disse:


> *A norte o principal problema vai ser a precipitação* porque frio há de certeza.



Onde vês a falta de precipitação a Norte? 

Nem a previsão do IM nem os modelos indicam isso..

volto a colocar a previsão do IM para amanhã, que será o dia mais favorável para o Norte ( em termos de cotas de neve ), segunda será mais favorável a Sul:


Previsão para domingo, 15 de janeiro de 2012

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima
dos 500/700 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) nas terras
altas até ao meio da manhã.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser de neve
acima dos 900/1000 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Previsão para 2ª feira, 16 de janeiro de 2012

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, em especial no litoral da região Sul, que serão
de neve acima dos 400/600 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando temporariamente forte (40 a 55 km/h) nas terras
altas a partir da tarde.
Descida da temperatura mínima, em especial no litoral Norte.

Actualizado a 14 de janeiro de 2012 às 11:38 UTC

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/

o ECM mostra isto:

tempª 850 hpa 

para domingo à 1 h da manhã:







24 horas depois:






já no pós frontal o Norte deverá ver alguns aguaceiros de neve,ao fim do dia 15 e nas primeiras horas do dia 16, em cotas entre 500/700 m segundo previsão do IM..depois à medida que o dia 16 avança a precipitação desloca-se mais para Sul...


----------



## Happy (14 Jan 2012 às 12:48)

Quando o IM fala região sul, há a possibilidade de nevar no ponto mais alto, ou seja, na Fóia na Serra de Monchique?


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jan 2012 às 12:49)

> Vai chover, principalmente no sul, só no Algarve é que deverá chover em condições na segunda feira, e as quantidades deverão ser aceitáveis. Depois teremos quatro dias de anticiclone.


LOOOOLL ... tens uma boa imaginação, ao ver aquilo que não está nos modelos !!



> Depois, tanto ECM como GFS, convergiram para um ponto intermédio apostando por uma nortada evoluindo para entrada de noroeste. O bloqueio na Sibéria permanece sempre na média ensembles do GFS, até às 384 horas, e nota-se claramente uma mudança de padrão atmosférico. O ECMWF a longo prazo tem estado muito estável a nível da média de ensembles, que é o que deve ser visto acima das 168 horas.


Claramente uma mudança de padrão ... passamos de tempo seco excepto o dia de amanhã para tempo seco ...
A média dos ensembles dá um entrada de Noroeste provavelmente algo fria mas seca .... Pressão média acima dos 1020 !!


> A previsão a 32 dias do ECMWF indica que não se reactivará a circulação zonal na Europa até ao fim do mês, teremos bloqueio no Atlântico e cavado na Europa central. Tendência que se manterá para fevereiro, nesse caso com anticiclone entre a Gronelândia e o norte do UK



Fevereiro é um caso a rever ainda .....


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2012 às 13:36)

Aurélio disse:


> LOOOOLL ... tens uma boa imaginação, ao ver aquilo que não está nos modelos !!



Não está?


----------



## David sf (14 Jan 2012 às 13:37)

Aurélio disse:


> LOOOOLL ... tens uma boa imaginação, ao ver aquilo que não está nos modelos !!




















Aurélio disse:


> Claramente uma mudança de padrão ... passamos de tempo seco excepto o dia de amanhã para tempo seco ...
> A média dos ensembles dá um entrada de Noroeste provavelmente algo fria mas seca .... Pressão média acima dos 1020 !!



Amanhã chove, pressão média quase nos 1025:






No longo prazo, se será seca ou não, é algo que ainda se vai definir, depende do sentido dos ventos e do geopotencial. Pelo menos não temos o anticiclone em cima, como temos tido no último mês:


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jan 2012 às 14:05)

David sf, onde é que tens acesso a previsão de 32 dias do ECMWF? Já no outro dia referiste isso e hoje voltaste a referir.

Todos os modelos dão chuva para 2ªfeira, o ECM, o GFS, o Hirlam. Mesmo para amanhã, o Hirlam tem uma boa quantidade, tudo o que seja mais de 10 mm já fico satisfeito depois de tanto tempo sem chover nada de jeito.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jan 2012 às 14:37)

Por experiência neste tipo de depressões a chuva costuma contornar (com a configuração modelistica do dia de hoje) o Algarve sendo que costuma descer pelo litoral, depois apanha o Sudoeste o Algarvio e passa a sul do Algarve ....
Isto acontece N vezes .....

Seja como for acredito que este evento renda uns 10 mm aqui na zona onde moro !!

Como disse para regar é muito bom ... e para lavar o carro também


----------



## David sf (14 Jan 2012 às 14:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> David sf, onde é que tens acesso a previsão de 32 dias do ECMWF? Já no outro dia referiste isso e hoje voltaste a referir.



https://twitter.com/#!/MattHugo81

É o twitter de um meteorologista de uma empresa privada que tem acesso a estes dados.



> MattHugo81 Matthew Hugo
> ECM 32 Day - 6th - 12th Feb high pressure over Greenland/NW UK & low pressure to the S or SE with further N or NE'lies - a cold EC 32 update
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ACalado (14 Jan 2012 às 15:11)

A esta hora o panorama é este:

É bem visível o frio no pós frontal!! Penso que vai ter alguma instabilidade e com isto pode trazer neve a cotas interessantes. Claro que é uma lotaria saber onde essa instabilidade será mais pronunciada...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2012 às 15:37)

boneli disse:


> Senhores moderadores, que tal abrir um novo tópico com titulo muro das lamentações ou teimosia generalizada...



Todos os Invernos surge a mesma questão.
E se nos primórdios da existência do fórum, haviam os chamados tópicos dos suicídios (até havia suicídios por temporada, tal era o desespero de alguns), em 2009 optou-se por abrir um tópico chamado de "Chill Out Zone - Zona de relaxe" 

Todos quantos quiserem relaxar, estão à vontade para o "ressuscitar".


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2012 às 15:40)

Happy disse:


> Quando o IM fala região sul, há a possibilidade de nevar no ponto mais alto, ou seja, na Fóia na Serra de Monchique?



Penso que o IM se referia particularmente à serra de São Mamede, no distrito de Portalegre, uma vez que a serra tem 1025m de altitude. 

A Foia, com os seus 902m de altitude, está no limite dos limites, da margem dada pelo IM. 



> REGIÃO SUL:
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser de neve
> acima dos 900/1000 metros.


IM - Previsão descritiva.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (14 Jan 2012 às 16:13)

Amanhã andarei pela zona de Salto/Montalegre durante o inicio da tarde.. terei possibilidade de apanhar neve ? Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jan 2012 às 16:26)

Previsão mais animadora:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jan 2012 às 16:56)

Deverá ser aquela instabilidade que se está a formar que nos vai trazer mais chuva


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2012 às 18:14)

AnDré disse:


> Penso que o IM se referia particularmente à serra de São Mamede, no distrito de Portalegre, uma vez que a serra tem 1025m de altitude. A Foia, com os seus 902m de altitude, está no limite dos limites, da margem dada pelo IM.
> IM - Previsão descritiva.



A neve no sul está mais relacionada com a disposição do relevo do que valores de cotas. Os últimos grandes nevões no sul do continente nem sempre têm ocorrido nas áreas mais elevadas, mas sim nos pontos de maior acumulação de ar frio. Outro fenómeno também em ter em conta será a chuva congelada, quando temos uma inversão térmica.

Por agora, o céu mantém-se quase limpo e sem vento no interior do Alentejo, pelo que a temperatura irá descer significativamente nas próximas horas (favorecendo as inversões térmicas), antes da chegada da precipitação prevista para o meio da próxima madrugada.


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2012 às 18:28)

A última aparição de 2006, abundantemente descrita aqui no fórum aconteceu na Serra do Caldeirão, 300mt mais baixa que a Foia onde nada aconteceu.

É muito difícil. Já estive nos cavalos do caldeirão, quase aos 600mt com 1,5ºC e apenas choviam umas pingas muito frias. Pode acontecer qualquer esporádica nalgum aguaceiro...


----------



## Brito (14 Jan 2012 às 20:06)

ha possibilidades de neve para estes lados? nao estou muito confiante . quando se formam as condiçoes ideais, (noite de domingo, madrugada de segunda), falta a precipitação, como sempre...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2012 às 20:24)

Mas que bela "bolha" de ar frio a noroeste da península.
Isto promete...







O ar frio virá até cá. Resta acompanhar o desenvolvimento nas próximas horas, sempre serenamente


----------



## Johnny (14 Jan 2012 às 20:32)

Quase de certeza q sim... eu hj andei a tarde toda aí perto, na Serra da Cabreira, e às 17:30, qd regressava, já começavaam a cair os 1ºs flocos...


Amanhã tb devo andar por essas bandas...  Salto e Barroso...




Andre Barbosa disse:


> Amanhã andarei pela zona de Salto/Montalegre durante o inicio da tarde.. terei possibilidade de apanhar neve ? Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## PauloSR (14 Jan 2012 às 21:10)

Johnny disse:


> Quase de certeza q sim... eu hj andei a tarde toda aí perto, na Serra da Cabreira, e às 17:30, qd regressava, já começavaam a cair os 1ºs flocos...
> 
> 
> Amanhã tb devo andar por essas bandas...  Salto e Barroso...



Boas, fiz hoje a duríssima caminhada Ermida do Xures - Minas das Sombras - Minas dos Carris - Portela do Homem, e na zona entre as Sombras e o marco fronteiriço nevou durante uns 5 minutos... Frio intenso e nevoeiro cerrado nessa area, que nos pôs às aranhas. Abençoado gps


----------



## PaçosDFerreira (14 Jan 2012 às 22:02)

Olá é a minha primeira aparição aqui no forum . 


Acham possivel nevar aqui nas zonas mais altas de paços de domingo para segunda ?


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2012 às 23:08)

PaçosDFerreira disse:


> Olá é a minha primeira aparição aqui no forum .
> Acham possivel nevar aqui nas zonas mais altas de paços de domingo para segunda ?


Olá "vizinho"

Não me parece...
Aqui o frio ainda não está instalado como noutras vezes...mas tudo dependerá do frio em altura nessa noite, bem como da existência de precipitação que, olhando aos modelos meteorológicos, parece que não acontecerá.
O alto do Pilar (530 mts) ou a Citânia de Sanfins (572 mts) poderiam eventualmente ver alguns flocos, mas acumulação é coisa que muito dificilmente acontecerá.


----------



## The-One-Divinal (14 Jan 2012 às 23:14)

É impressionante, na segunda dá a sensaçao que a precipitação nao quer nada connosco.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (15 Jan 2012 às 01:48)

Johnny disse:


> Quase de certeza q sim... eu hj andei a tarde toda aí perto, na Serra da Cabreira, e às 17:30, qd regressava, já começavaam a cair os 1ºs flocos...
> 
> 
> Amanhã tb devo andar por essas bandas...  Salto e Barroso...



Porreiro.. pode ser que tenha umas surpresas entao  vamos ver no que dá!

Cumps


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jan 2012 às 01:48)

-Ambrósio : pára  com isso. Anda  para casa. Que  descaramento.
-Mas Senhor  (anticiclone) ; são só dois dias. E que  tímido que é o evento. Por favor.
-Está bem . Mas depois apetecia-me algo. Se não te importas fazes-me cá chegar mais uns pares de dias  cheios  de sol de Inverno, está bem?
-Outra  vez   Senhor ( anticiclone) ?
- Sim.  Que queres ?  Há Invernos  em que me sinto  em forma. Deixa-me.


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Jan 2012 às 10:53)

claramente, pósfrontal.

Serei eu o único a deslumbrar-me com a beleza do *evoluir* destas formações?




imagem eumetsat das 10h
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O "evento" de hoje ainda decorre. Mas a mente já está de olho no que vem para as próximas 2 semanas. A coisa começa a definir-se, mas prefiro esperar pela saida das 12h do GFS, e ao final da tarde começar a pensar no futuro.

Bernardino


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jan 2012 às 11:10)

Eu diria mais esperar pelas saídas do ECMWF! O GFS anda completamente perdido.


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2012 às 11:15)

O ECM está agora a se unir ao GFS e o futuro não é muito animador!! agora a esperança estaria em dia 25


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 11:19)

Tenho uma dúvida: O pós frontal/ar frio vai chegar a estas bandas ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 11:20)

Já não espero nada de interessante no dia de hoje para esta zona, talvez apenas uns aguaceiros fracos.
os cumulonimbos e o ar frio vai todo só para o norte


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jan 2012 às 11:44)

Também já não espero nada por aqui a não ser mais uns 10 dias de sol. A chuva a sério tarda em chegar ! As atenções estão agora viradas para dia 25 em diante. E até lá, pelo menos, este mês de Janeiro vai continuar sequíssimo.


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 11:47)

Ao que parece este evento saiu furado.
Para além da chuva que caiu de noite/madrugada que não foi nada de mais deverão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros, mas será coisa de pouca duração. A partir de amanhã à tarde regressa a "seca" e a partir do meio da semana as temperaturas deverão subir.
Não há meio de haver Inverno este ano.

No horizonte do modelo GFS surge este evento:


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2012 às 11:50)

DRC disse:


> A partir de amanhã à tarde regressa a "seca" e a partir do meio da semana as temperaturas deverão subir.



É a partir da noite de hoje.


----------



## c.bernardino (15 Jan 2012 às 12:07)

miguel disse:


> O ECM está agora a se unir ao GFS e o futuro não é muito animador!! agora a esperança estaria em dia 25



Miguel, podes ter alguma (ou muita) razão.
É esse o motivo pelo qual eu quero esperar pelo GFS das 12h e, claro, pelo ECMWF.
Se a minha ideia se confirmar hoje vou fartar-me de escrever no chill out do nosso forum.



AndréFrade disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida: O pós frontal/ar frio vai chegar a estas bandas ?



Eu não sou grande espingarda nisto mas dá a ideia que o grosso do ar frio desce pelo atlântico.
Corrijam-me se estiver enganado.


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2012 às 12:28)

Esperar pelas 12z para comentar o médio e longo prazo, a média de ensembles do europeu e o UKMO ainda mantém uma leve hipótese de não levarmos com mais dez dias de anticiclone. Caso se confirme o recuo do ECMWF, só temos que mudar os critérios: o ECMWF não é mais nem menos fiável que o GFS, em caso de divergência, acerta aquele que nós não queremos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 12:51)

As previsões do CFS para o início de Fevereiro até são animadoras, pois colocam chuva quase todos os dias.


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2012 às 13:00)

Chuva quase todos os dias? Isso de animador não tem nada, só tragédias e desgraças, "crede"


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 13:08)

é mais animador chuva todos os dias do que sol todos os dias


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2012 às 13:10)

Geiras disse:


> Chuva quase todos os dias? Isso de animador não tem nada, só tragédias e desgraças, "crede"



Chuva todos os dias é habitual num Inverno português. Não percebo ou querem chuva ou não querem.....

Mas não somos nós que decidimos, é mesmo a natureza. 

E claro que essas previsões são a longo prazo, nem se pode dizer se é todos ou quase todos os dias a chover.


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2012 às 13:10)

Vamos lá a ver, hum, se nos entendemos, mas é chuva quase todos os dias ou todos os dias?


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2012 às 13:11)

boas

bem depois de ver os modelos, acredito que agora o AA nao vai estar em cima de nos durante assim tanto...

depois desta frente passar o AA vai ser empurrado por um serie de cavados nos EUA até por volta do dia 24 deste mes... entao vamos ter ate la ceu pouco nublado ou limpo temperaturas baixas de noite e amenas de dia... com os tais nevoeiros geadas etc... 

agora a longo prazo e se os modelos nao se alterarem muito, a partir de dia 25 de janeiro vai-se formar um A muito forte 1045 -1048 hPa nos EUA e vai atrair o AA mais para oeste e ai abrir as portas aos cavados e as frentes para a PI...
vamos esperar pelos dias seguites e ver o que aconteçe...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 13:13)

Segundo o CFS teríamos chuva de 1 a 13, com um ou 2 dias pelo meio sem precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2012 às 13:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Segundo o CFS teríamos chuva de 1 a 13, com um ou 2 dias pelo meio sem precipitação.



Pois .. pois e já antes era na ultima semana deste mês ... mas bahhhh .... nem a 15 dias e parece que este mês ainda vai conseguir ser mais seco que o de Dezembro a menos que isto dê uma volta de 180º !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 13:21)

aqui mais seco que Dezembro não vai ser certamente.
Em Dezembro a precipitação total foi 4,7mm, este mês, só hoje, choveram 10,5mm


----------



## boneli (15 Jan 2012 às 13:28)

É por isso que cada vez são menos a postar.

Se chove é tragédia, se não chove é seca...já pararam para pensar um pouco antes de cantarem o choradinho.
Tudo que é de mais enjoa.

Se quiserem apaguem o meu comentário..cada vez psto menos porque não ha paciência para isto.


----------



## Geiras (15 Jan 2012 às 13:30)

boneli disse:


> É por isso que cada vez são menos a postar.
> 
> Se chove é tragédia, se não chove é seca...já pararam para pensar um pouco antes de cantarem o choradinho.
> Tudo que é de mais enjoa.
> ...



Nem mais 

Mais trágico do que não chover ou chover demasiado, é o que se tem passado neste tópico.


----------



## cornudo (15 Jan 2012 às 13:37)

boneli disse:


> É por isso que cada vez são menos a postar.
> 
> Se chove é tragédia, se não chove é seca...já pararam para pensar um pouco antes de cantarem o choradinho.
> Tudo que é de mais enjoa.
> ...



concordo plenamente|chega de lamentações pois isso tira a vontade de vir a este forum que eu gosto tanto!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 15:21)

O COAMPS prevê alguma chuva para o Alentejo às 6h de amanhã, já com frio em altitude:


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2012 às 15:36)

Ainda não chega de choradeira da choradeira já não há paciência para isto .....

Sempre os mesmos a se queixarem dos outros se queixarem ....

Caramba se existem pessoas que gostam de chuva, neve, frio, trovoada ou vento e vêem cá á procura de mudanças torna-se normal alguns desabafos ... e qual o problema alguém disse alguma mentira alguma choradeira .... 
Não será um facto de este mês provavelmente ser seco ou tão seco como o Dezembro .... 
Quando o IM faz um relatório também estão a chorar a dizer que foi o mês mais seco de há .... bla bla ... não, constatam um facto .....
Se as pessoas vêem cá com a expectactiva que caia neve ... e não neve é normal ficarem desalentados ...
Se voÇês abalassem da vossa cas fizessem 300 km com a expectativa que nevava e não nevava ficavam felizes e encantados da vida ...
Se as pessoas vissem que ia chover com a expectativa que regasse a sua horta e não chovesse iam ficar encantadas ...
Não existe nenhum mal em lamentar-se, mal existe é se as pessoas passarem semanas ou meses a dizer sempre o mesmo ....

Aparece aqui apenas quando lhes apetecem e mesmo assim é só para criticarem os membros mais assíduos e que mais contribuem para o enriquecimento deste Forum !!!

Querem o quê ... Praia, calma que está quase a chegar ...

Desculpem, moderadores apaguem o post quando quiserem mas tinha que dizer o que ia na alma .....


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2012 às 15:44)

Para terminar com a choradeira para aqui existente, um exemplo da situação sinóptica prevista para os próximos 10 dias ....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lightning (15 Jan 2012 às 16:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Ainda não chega de choradeira da choradeira já não há paciência para isto .....
> 
> (...)



Se isto fosse o facebook, eu fazia um "gosto" no teu post. 

Voltando ao On-Topic, basicamente resumiste o tempo que nos espera nos próximos dias. 

Ainda assim, dizendo por outras palavras... *ROUND 1 - FIGHT!*







*Anti-Ciclone dos Açores WINS! *

Aí vêm as temperaturas amenas novamente. 






Em vez de estarem a pedir isto e aquilo, desfrutem do que vos é dado. Desde quando é que um dia ameno de sol faz mal a alguém?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 17:04)

1 não faz, mas 35 como tive até agora faz muito.


----------



## João Sousa (15 Jan 2012 às 18:51)

O modelo europeu lá para sábado insinua uma entrada algures de norte ou nordeste, mas a verdade é que o anticiclone anda sempre por perto. Reporto-me à saída das 12h.


OFF topic:Choveu durante 10 por aqui! Entretanto já parou, nada de especial!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 19:07)

Será que existe a possibilidade de algum evento interessante no próximo domingo?


----------



## camrov8 (15 Jan 2012 às 19:10)

isso uma semana é um tiro muito longo


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2012 às 19:43)

Está tudo muito confuso a partir de dia 21, creio que ainda nenhum modelo estabilizou. A saída operacional do GFS é uma das mais quentes, e veja-se como Bragança tem a média das T850 a rondar os 0ºC num período muito longo, desde dia 22 até pelo menos ao fim do mês:






Muita dispersão na pressão atmosférica prevista para a Islândia:






A saída do ECMWF veio lançar ainda mais confusão, a eventual animação da semana que se inicia a 22 vai depender de duas coisas, a primeira do quanto conseguirá a dorsal atlântica aguentar as depressões da Terra Nova, depois da eventual ciclogénese no flanco leste do anticlone dos Açores, que o impeça de se deslocar para cima de nós.

As runs das 00z de amanhã vão levar um upgrade de dados, pode ser que se comecem a revelar-se mais estáveis:



> OVERALL...ECMWF MODEL GUIDANCE HAS BEEN MORE CONSISTENT THAN GFS
> GUIDANCE OVER THE PAST FEW DAYS IN THE 3-5 DAY TIME FRAME AT MORE
> MODERATE AND SMALLER SPATIAL SCALES...BUT ALONG WITH OTHER
> GUIDANCE CONTINUES TO OFFER SIGNIFICANT RUN TO RUN VARIANCE IN
> ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 19:45)

a que horas sai a run das 0H?


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2012 às 19:47)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> a que horas sai a run das 0H?



As runs das 0 do GFS saem pelas 3:30 da manhã.


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2012 às 19:53)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> a que horas sai a run das 0H?



Hora de saída dos modelos (hora de inverno):

GFS (começa a esta hora, termina 1h15m depois): 3:30 (0z) 9:30 (6z) 15:30 (12z) 21:30 (18z); os ensembles saem entre as 1h15m e as 2h após a hora de início

ECMWF (começa a esta hora termina 1h depois): 6:00 (0z) 18:00 (12z); a média dos ensembles sai às 8:30 e 20:30

UKMO: 4:30 16:30
NOGAPS: 4:30 10:30 16:30 22:30 (mais minuto, menos minuto)
GEM: Uns minutos após o UKMO
JMA: Igual ao ECMWF das 12z
BOM/ACCESS: Muito variável, costuma começar por volta das 5:00 / 17:00 e terminar cerca de 1 hora mais tarde.


----------



## João Sousa (15 Jan 2012 às 20:13)

David sf disse:


> Hora de saída dos modelos (hora de inverno):
> 
> GFS (começa a esta hora, termina 1h15m depois): 3:30 (0z) 9:30 (6z) 15:30 (12z) 21:30 (18z); os ensembles saem entre as 1h15m e as 2h após a hora de início
> 
> ...



Grande David SF, aprecio bastante o teu esforço analítico, aqui no forum. Sempre com preocupações didácticas, isso para mim também é importante, para além de se saber escrever e falar do assunto.

Quanto aos modelos, já tinha reparado que andam à porrada com eles próprio, sobretudo a partir das 120h aproximadamente. Digo isto, porque não há apenas divergências inter-modelos, mas também dentro do próprio GFS, que coloca em confronto as últimas runs e os respectivos emsembles.

Aguardemos 
Abraço a todos


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Jan 2012 às 20:18)

Muito boas as formações que vão entrando pelo Atlântico!!! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sulman (15 Jan 2012 às 20:31)

O IM prevê queda de neve a rondar os 500 metros e uma mínima de 1º Évora, Arraiolos têm uma temperatura inferior, em regra, 2º abaixo da de Évora. É possível que caiam alguns flocos por aqui esta madrugada??


----------



## DRC (15 Jan 2012 às 20:33)

Sulman disse:


> O IM prevê queda de neve a rondar os 500 metros e uma mínima de 1º Évora, Arraiolos têm uma temperatura inferior, em regra, 2º abaixo da de Évora. É possível que caiam alguns flocos por aqui esta madrugada??



Frio até pode haver, precipitação é que não.


----------



## Sulman (15 Jan 2012 às 20:40)

DRC disse:


> Frio até pode haver, precipitação é que não.



Falta sempre qualquer coisa. Nada como o grande nevão de 2006, com uma minima de -5º e uma máxima de -1º


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2012 às 21:46)

O AEMET tem disponível o modelo Hirlam com baixa resolução, e promete durante a manhã de amanhã, no Algarve com precipitação de 10 a 20 mm e até mais junto ao Cabo de Santa Maria. Bastante interessante, mas para verem cliquem em Hirlam 0.05º e depois para verem melhor cliquem para fazer em pdf e vê-se muito melhor que os outros modelos. 

Isto é que o nosso IM devia fazer com o Aladdin.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 22:12)

o Hilirm preve chuva para o Alentejo ás 7h da manhã, se a temperaturas descer até essa hora pode ser interessante


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 22:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O AEMET tem disponível o modelo Hirlam com baixa resolução, e promete durante a manhã de amanhã, no Algarve com precipitação de 10 a 20 mm e até mais junto ao Cabo de Santa Maria.



O GFS, na run das 18z que está agora a sair, também aumentou a precipitação prevista para a próxima madrugada e manhã na região sul.


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2012 às 23:44)

Só se costuma usar este modelo para maluquices de longo prazo. Pois aqui vai uma saída espectacular no primeiro painel:


----------



## João Sousa (15 Jan 2012 às 23:50)

David sf disse:


> Só se costuma usar este modelo para maluquices de longo prazo. Pois aqui vai uma saída espectacular no primeiro painel:



Como é que é possível, mesmo a esta distância 160horas esse modelo revela-se tão mau! é que nenhum dos outros modelos, nomeadamente o europeu e americano prevêem tal coisa.


----------



## -jf- (16 Jan 2012 às 07:01)

João Sousa disse:


> Como é que é possível, mesmo a esta distância 160horas esse modelo revela-se tão mau! é que nenhum dos outros modelos, nomeadamente o europeu e americano prevêem tal coisa.



160h-  é futurologia ...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2012 às 09:45)

A passagem de uma superfície frontal em fase de oclusão em altitude deve afectar o interior de Portugal Continental durante a tarde de hoje; assim *é possível *um aumento de nebulosidade e possibilidade de precipitação nas regiões do interior, particularmente em áreas de montanha.

Esta situação está relacionada com a presença de uma baixa pressão no interior sul da Península Ibérica e a circulação em sentido contrário dos ponteiros do relógio.


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Jan 2012 às 09:50)

João Sousa disse:


> Como é que é possível, mesmo a esta distância 160horas esse modelo revela-se tão mau! é que nenhum dos outros modelos, nomeadamente o europeu e americano prevêem tal coisa.





-jf- disse:


> 160h-  é futurologia ...



mais preocupante do que a futurologia, ou da falibilidade do modelo é o David SF, com a qualidade que tem, andar a postar corridas do CFS...
é sinal de desespero, até do David.

Bernardino


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2012 às 10:31)

Na minha opinião acho muito bem o David Sf analisar todos os modelos e postar neste tópico pois este tópico é um seguimento de previsão do tempo e de modelos. Isto é a minha opinião.

[Peço desculpa pelo off-topic]


----------



## amando96 (16 Jan 2012 às 10:56)

Alguém sabe se caíram alguns flocos na Fóia?


----------



## shli30396 (16 Jan 2012 às 10:59)

AndréFrade disse:


> Na minha opinião acho muito bem o David Sf analisar todos os modelos e postar neste tópico pois este tópico é um seguimento de previsão do tempo e de modelos. Isto é a minha opinião.
> 
> [Peço desculpa pelo off-topic]



Subscrevo.
O CFSv2, tem a versão a 9 meses para previsões a longo prazo (sazonais) e a versão a 1 mês para o curto/médio prazo. Uma run deste último, ainda por cima do 1º painel, a meu ver, tem tanto peso como qualquer outra saída do GFS no 1º painel. Daí não vejo admiração nenhuma em que se use o CFS para comparação com outros modelos. Os devaneiros costumam ver-se em muito maior escala na versão a 9 meses mas, lá está, a versão a 9 meses é só para estudarmos tendências. 
Por hora, o CFS mantém a previsão do frio em altura, mesmo na run seguinte à que o David postou, apesar de ter tirado precipitação. Tudo vai depender do posicionamento do AA.


----------



## bejacorreia (16 Jan 2012 às 11:12)

Pelo que vou lendo e vendo na internet em fotografias e webcam´s de várias cidades do interior de Espanha, eles foram contemplados com muita Neve. 
Aqui no nosso país foi uma desilusão!


----------



## Norther (16 Jan 2012 às 11:22)

bejacorreia disse:


> Pelo que vou lendo e vendo na internet em fotografias e webcam´s de várias cidades do interior de Espanha, eles foram contemplados com muita Neve.
> Aqui no nosso país foi uma desilusão!



Acho que a unica cidade onde nevou e nao é muita foi em Trancoso 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...centro-janeiro-2012-a-6230-25.html#post314535


----------



## David sf (16 Jan 2012 às 11:43)

c.bernardino disse:


> mais preocupante do que a futurologia, ou da falibilidade do modelo é o David SF, com a qualidade que tem, andar a postar corridas do CFS...
> é sinal de desespero, até do David.
> 
> Bernardino



Não é desespero, há alguns ensembles do GFS que mostram o mesmo, e era aquilo que eu apostaria há 3 dias atrás que iria acontecer. Simplesmente é uma hipótese, que poderia concretizar-se caso o bloqueio no Atlântico se mantivesse por mais umas horas.

Quanto à fiabilidade do modelo, que é usado para previsões sazonais a 9 meses, se não é minimamente fiável a menos de uma semana, não serve para nada a nível sazonal.


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Jan 2012 às 11:54)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nem consigo comentar...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2012 às 11:56)

Daqui a 24h/48h tudo terá voltado ao nosso "normal" africano, o anticiclone irá regressar o tempo ameno (essencialmente no sul) também, e os nevoeiros ao NE, e também quem sabe, algumas geadas.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Jan 2012 às 17:40)

O passado ficou para trás e agora é olhar para o que todos modelos podem indicar, a fiabilidade deles até pode ser posta em causa, mas já todos nos surpreenderam tanto pelo lado positivo como negativo...
Eu cá olho para os dois principais como orientação geral, mas não se deve esquecer o resto além dos "grandes"...

O grande "derrotado" deste último episódio, o GFS, mantém nas próximas 190h o AA aqui a rondar e a influenciar-nos bastante, precipitação essa continua a ser uma miragem no continente...e parece estar mais virado para possíveis entradas de NE que de NO...estranho esta persistência de padrão...
O "vencedor", O ECMWF, não é também muito favorável...mantém o AA...
Que Inverno...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2012 às 19:19)

Há uma entrada de noroeste vista pelo ECMWF lá para o dia 25/26, a 240h portanto. Entrada muito tímida a influenciar apenas o Norte da península. O GFS mete uma depressão a isolar-se no mediterrâneo entre Espanha e Itália e depois a viajar até ao sul de Portugal, isto a 300 e muitas horas. Acredito mais no cenário no europeu, bem mais plausível! 
A sinóptica do GFS a mais de 200h não tem pés nem cabeça! Isto visto por mim que sou um leigo na matéria. Alguém mais entendido na matéria pode corroborar, ou não, esta ideia.


----------



## stormy (16 Jan 2012 às 19:26)

O cenario do GFS a mais de 240-280h está muito bloqueado...tambem não vejo onde o modelo foi buscar aquilo...


----------



## Paula (16 Jan 2012 às 20:37)

O frio chegou.. e está para ficar!
Amanhã, segundo o IM, todos os distritos de Portugal continental estarão com a temperatura mínima abaixo dos dois digitos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2012 às 21:04)

No site do Instituto de Meteorologia tem a previsão para o mês de Janeiro do ECMWF:

Tendo em conta a previsão mensal, que tem como base o modelo numérico do Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo (ECMWF), na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 09/01 a 15/01 e de 16/01 a 22/01, e valores acima do normal, para toda a região a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, na semana de 30/01 a 05/02. Na semana de 23/01 a 29/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Esta informação vale o que vale mas aqui fica.


----------



## João Sousa (16 Jan 2012 às 22:37)

Boa noite,
Nova run do GFS, e mais do mesmo, isto é, Anticiclone a perder de vista.
Abraço


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jan 2012 às 23:55)

O IM já prevê aguaceiros para os dias 25 e 26.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jan 2012 às 01:34)

-Ambrósio, malandreco. Deste um ar da tua graça.
-Qual quê Senhor ( anticiclone) ? Aquilo não foi nada . Sabeis bem.
-Pois agora  apetecia-me (…) ,
-Já sei , Senhor ! Já sei . Não estareis a exagerar?
-Menino; faz favor de me respeitar. Eu é que sei quando  me  devo  retirar.
-E ainda vai demorar, não vai Senhor ( anticiclone) ?
-Não tenho mais informações a dar-te !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2012 às 11:24)

Será que a instabilidade regressa no final do mês?


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jan 2012 às 12:43)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Será que a instabilidade regressa no final do mês?



Será que o GFS vai deixar de mostrar apenas precipitação a quase 300 horas, sendo que deve haver já para aí uma semana ou coisa do género que andamos nisso ....
A quem tem vindo a seguir atentamente o CFS ....

Tão depressa davam antes chuva durante uns 15 dias .... agora hoje zero mm o mês todo .... 
Olhar a uma mera run do CFS vale zero !!!


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2012 às 13:11)

Boas, 

acabei agora mesmo ( nas notícias das 13.00 h  )de ouvir na Rádio Renascensa uma meteorologista a falar, e segundo ela se não chover o que está previsto até ao final do mês de Janeiro entraremos em seca meteorológica e agricola, já com alguma relevância ( severidade)...e que naturalmente se tornará progressivamente mais grave,se esta situação persistir nos mêses seguintes....


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2012 às 13:21)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> acabei agora mesmo ( nas notícias das 13.00 h  )de ouvir na Rádio Renascensa uma meteorologista a falar, e segundo ela se não chover o que está previsto até ao final do mês de Janeiro entraremos em seca meteorológica e agricola, já com alguma relevância ( severidade)...e que naturalmente se tornará progressivamente mais grave,se esta situação persistir nos mêses seguintes....



Se não tivéssemos tido o Outubro e Novembro como tivemos por esta hora já estaríamos a racionar água.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2012 às 13:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se não tivéssemos tido o Outubro e Novembro como tivemos por esta hora já estaríamos a racionar água.



A notícia escrita no site da Renascensa:

*Portugal a caminho de situação de seca *

*17-01-2012 11:56 *

 A chuva que caiu no fim-de-semana não foi suficiente e o país continua a caminho de uma situação de seca, de acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).

Os meteorologistas dizem que este mês de Janeiro vai ser decisivo: se não chover - e não há previsão de chuva até ao final da semana -,  a agricultura vai ressentir-se.

“O mês de Janeiro vai ditar qual vai ser o rumo desta situação de pouca precipitação”, sublinha Vanda Pires, do IM, acrescentando: “Se continuarmos sem precipitação até final de Janeiro, entraremos, de facto, numa situação de seca meteorológica e agrícola, já com alguma relevância, que poderá trazer algumas consequências, nomeadamente, ao nível do sector agrícola.” 

Ainda assim, sublinha Vanda Pires, a actual situação não pode ser considerada “anormal”. 

Ainda hoje o Instituto Nacional da Água vai reunir-se para analisar a situação a nível nacional. 

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=46866


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jan 2012 às 13:28)

Mais concretamente aumenta para seca moderada e severa em quase todo o território !!!


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2012 às 13:47)

Snifa disse:


> A notícia escrita no site da Renascensa:
> 
> *Portugal a caminho de situação de seca *
> 
> ...



É típico esta conversa "é uma situação normal para a época" "não a motivo para alarme"


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2012 às 13:57)

miguel disse:


> É típico esta conversa "é uma situação normal para a época" "não a motivo para alarme"



De momento , ainda não é uma situação anormal/grave...mas se persistir este tipo de tempo nos próximos mêses aí sim torna-se grave...

Oxalá não se cumpra, e os próximos tempos ( resto de Inverno e  toda a Primavera)sejam bem chuvosos em todo o território, só nos faltava mais esta, à crise profunda juntar uma seca severa...


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2012 às 14:01)

Snifa disse:


> De momento , ainda não é uma situação anormal/grave...mas se persistir este tipo de tempo nos próximos mêses aí sim torna-se grave...
> 
> Oxalá não se cumpra, e os próximos tempos ( resto de Inverno e  toda a Primavera)sejam bem chuvosos em todo o território, só nos faltava mais esta, à crise profunda juntar uma seca severa...



Não estou a dizer que é grave,mas de normal é que não tem nada!!! mas a conversa desta gente do IM é sempre a mesma parecem um disco riscado!

Este mês quanto a mim está feito!!poderá ter ainda um ou dois dias de chuva fraca... venha Fevereiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2012 às 14:14)

A situação não tem nada de estranho até ao momento. Concordo plenamente com o que o IM disse.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Jan 2012 às 14:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> A situação não tem nada de estranho até ao momento. Concordo plenamente com o que o IM disse.



Anormal apenas será quando estiver fora das estatisticas deles  

Bom tivemos um Outubro perto da média, um Novembro acima da média, um Dezembro muito abaixo da média, um Janeiro muito provavelmente abaixo/muito abaixo da média ....
Portanto até ao momento nada de anormal pois temos uma situação abaixo do normal mas não muito abaixo do normal. Penso que até ao momento choveu entre 60 a 70 % do normal neste Inverno ....
Anormal será se o resto do Inverno e eventualmente a Primavera (cuja modelagem está excessivamente confusa ) venha a seguir as pisadas .....
Mas é certo que neste momento isto ainda não tem nada de anormal ......

A modelagem dos próximos meses a meu ver ainda está muito confusa ..... bem como Fevereiro !!!


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2012 às 15:01)

David sf disse:


> Quanto à fiabilidade do modelo, que é usado para previsões sazonais a 9 meses, se não é minimamente fiável a menos de uma semana, não serve para nada a nível sazonal.



Estavamos  a falar do CFS.

O CFS, climate forecast system, é um modelo que pouco conheço, mas que é diferente dos outros. É um modelo para estudo climatológico, com uma parametrização própria, com pesos ponderais para esses parametros que são diferentes (dos modelos usados para previsão meteo) e que estará, penso eu, calibrado para uma escala temporal muito diferente da previsão no dia-a-dia, ou até semana-a-semana.
Claro que os modelos sazonais ou climáticos vão estar a olhar para períodos de retorno muito mais elevados do que o output usado para prever no curto / médio prazo.
Por exemplo, um desses modelos pode conter "ruido" de alta frequência, que estraga os resultados em prazos curtos mas que se torna irrelevante quando olhado a uma escala de tempo muito superior.

Assim podemos ter um modelo de clima, que seja excelente para climatologia e previsão sazonal, mas que para previsão a curto prazo tenha imensos "lapsos".

Por essa razão não concordo com a tua afirmação.

Se olho para o CFS? não tenho tido tempo MAS se o fizesse era para ver a tendência para a próxima primavera. 

já sei que vou ser trucidado por n membros do forum, mas se estamos aqui para trocar ideias e *desfazer* ideias feitas (que nos faz aprender e evoluir) não me vou coibir de apresentar a minha opinião.

em paz.


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2012 às 16:41)

Saiu a corrida do GFS das 12h, e este colou-se mais ao ECMWF. Principalmente para dia 25.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sei que falta mais de uma semana, mas ter o GFS e ECMWF de acordo .... tem sido raro.
Vamos esperar pelo ensemble.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jan 2012 às 16:51)

c.bernardino disse:


> Saiu a corrida do GFS, e este colou-se mais ao ECMWF. Principalmente para dia 25.
> 
> sei que falta mais de uma semana, mas ter o GFS e ECMWF de acordo .... tem sido raro.
> Vamos esperar pelo ensemble.



Sim bernardino, não está fácil um acordo quando se alarga muito o tempo de previsão...desta última saída de ambos os modelos nada parece claro...o GFS mostra uma tendência idêntica aquela que tivemos antes do final chuvoso de Outubro... depressões a atingirem apenas latitudes superiores e a passarem a norte...apenas influenciando o norte do país...espero que desta vez aconteça o mesmo...
O europeu não me parece tão claro...continua com a tendência de procurar uma cut-off entre os Açores e o continente, algo que já é habito...é a especialidade dele...nem sempre se confirma...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2012 às 08:37)

Parece que a chuva volta dia 26


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2012 às 09:17)

Cenário de novo a melhorar bastante nos principais modelos com o deslocar do AA para oeste e a permitir a chegada de frentes/depressões de W ou NW... vai ser já no final do mês e deverá permitir ter uma mudança que acredito definitiva para um Fevereiro bem invernal como se quer


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2012 às 09:19)

miguel disse:


> Cenário de novo a melhorar bastante nos principais modelos com o deslocar do AA para oeste e a permitir a chegada de frentes/depressões de W ou NW... vai ser já no final do mês e deverá permitir ter uma mudança que acredito definitiva para um Fevereiro bem invernal como se quer



Sim, tenho estado a reparar e o GFS já coloca vários dias de chuva fraca....Um bom começo.


----------



## shli30396 (18 Jan 2012 às 10:46)

A AO está prevista com tendência negativa para esta última metade de Janeiro. Vamos ver que influência terá no AA e na _storm track_. Não sei se os modelos conseguirão lidar muito bem com esta situação, pelo menos os modelos a curto prazo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Jan 2012 às 10:51)

Que bom que seria se esta previsão de concretizasse


----------



## rozzo (18 Jan 2012 às 11:04)

shli30396 disse:


> A AO está prevista com tendência negativa para esta última metade de Janeiro. Vamos ver que influência terá no AA. Não sei se os modelos conseguirão lidar muito bem com esta situação, pelo menos os modelos a curto prazo.



Índices como a NAO, AO, etc, são bons indicadores em forma de resumo, simplista de como está o campo da pressão/geopotencial, portanto uma forma relativamente simplista e eficaz de a partir dos campos meteorológicos os resumir num simples número. Até aí tudo bem.

Agora fazer o oposto, as pessoas fazem imenso, e esquecem-se de como funciona a coisa. Se a AO é um simples número calculado a partir dos campos meteorológicos, então previsões/projecções desse índice são também resultado da "simples" conta que se faz para obter esse índice, a partir de cada membro da previsão do modelo, resultando essa figura que foi aí mostrada. E não o contrário! O modelo não prevê a AO e a NAO, para depois ir modelar os campos meteorológicos não é...?

É portanto a meu ver um erro extremamente frequente as pessoas esquecerem-se do que implica o quê nisto dos índices, sendo eles meros indicadores. Obviamente não me faz sentido algum dizer "vamos ver como os modelos lidam com uma previsão de AO negativa para reproduzir o storm-track, e a posição do anticiclone", pois é exactamente o oposto. Se estão a aparecer valores de AO negativos na projecção é exactamente porque muitos membros das previsões dos campos meteorológicos estão a indicar essa tal mudança no storm-track e nos campos de pressão/geopotencial.

É um bocado como o "ovo e a galinha", só que aqui não deve haver dúvidas de qual vem primeiro.. Não é a aparição de previsões de AO negativa que vai fazer mudar as previsões dos campos de pressão, mas sim a aparição de previsões de campos de pressão diferentes que vai resultar em valores do índice negativos.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jan 2012 às 11:11)

rozzo disse:


> Índices como a NAO, AO, etc, são bons indicadores em forma de resumo, simplista de como está o campo da pressão/geopotencial, portanto uma forma relativamente simplista e eficaz de a partir dos campos meteorológicos os resumir num simples número. Até aí tudo bem.
> 
> Agora fazer o oposto, as pessoas fazem imenso, e esquecem-se de como funciona a coisa. Se a AO é um simples número calculado a partir dos campos meteorológicos, então previsões/projecções desse índice são também resultado da "simples" conta que se faz para obter esse índice, a partir de cada membro da previsão do modelo, resultando essa figura que foi aí mostrada. E não o contrário! O modelo não prevê a AO e a NAO, para depois ir modelar os campos meteorológicos não é...?
> 
> ...



É isso mesmo Rozzo, neste momento um padrão claro de AO + com NAO+/=, que tem repurcussões ao nivel da nossa PI, com uma alteração de padrão .... as dúvidas é saber até que ponto !!


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jan 2012 às 11:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Que bom que seria se esta previsão de concretizasse



Faltam 11 dias...é muita parra e pouca uva talvez, mas sim...têm mostrado esse cenário para o final do mês, mas não devemos esquecer que há cerca de 2 semanas já se previam chegadas de N e NW mais frequentes e até agora continuamos na mesma...
Os modelos de previsão a  curto prazo falham muito a mais de 200h, por isso não é para acreditar em demasia...

O que parece segundo o GFS e o ECMWF começar a ser mais provável é uma entrada de N daqui a uma semana, se assim for...dia 25 começará a precipitação...que há partida será de neve a cotas médias no norte e centro, manter-se-à esta situação daí para diante ou será passageiro...? Isso é que se mantém uma dúvida...o GFS mantém a instabilidade...o europeu ainda está em dúvida...


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2012 às 11:31)

Reviravolta nos modelos que mostram o que nunca mostraram até aqui...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Será que é a mudança.... AA na zona do Canadá e aumento da pressão no Polo


----------



## shli30396 (18 Jan 2012 às 18:26)

rozzo disse:


> Índices como a NAO, AO, etc, são bons indicadores em forma de resumo, simplista de como está o campo da pressão/geopotencial, portanto uma forma relativamente simplista e eficaz de a partir dos campos meteorológicos os resumir num simples número. Até aí tudo bem.
> 
> Agora fazer o oposto, as pessoas fazem imenso, e esquecem-se de como funciona a coisa. Se a AO é um simples número calculado a partir dos campos meteorológicos, então previsões/projecções desse índice são também resultado da "simples" conta que se faz para obter esse índice, a partir de cada membro da previsão do modelo, resultando essa figura que foi aí mostrada. E não o contrário! O modelo não prevê a AO e a NAO, para depois ir modelar os campos meteorológicos não é...?
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela explicação *rozzo*. Estamos sempre a aprender.


----------



## stormy (18 Jan 2012 às 20:18)

Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF estão bastante bons para o fim do mês.
Mete uma circulação mais perturbada de W, que pode trazer bastante chuva e uns cavados de NW a puxar algum frio para as nossas serras..

O padrão está claramente a consolidar, e melhor é que esta situação de instabilidade pode muito bem durar uns 8 ou mais dias...mas vamos aguardar.

Apesar de eu achar que Fevereiro não vai ser lá grande coisa, sempre disse e sinceramente espero que pode haver ali um periodo interessante pelo meio...depois a Primavera é que poderá ser porreira


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2012 às 22:06)

Pegando um pouco no post do stormy e no meu post de ontem, penso ser claro que é cada vez mais sólido a instabilidade após o dia 25 deste mês.
Claro que ninguém vê eventos extremos, mas podemos ter situações interessantes... logo dia 26.

Os modelos, apesar de ainda faltar uma semana, apresentam uma coerência interna (run para run e entre scenários), bem como concordância entre si. Vejamos o ensemble do GFS.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

relativamente ao europeu ECMWF, não o acho nada incoerente ou indeciso.
Até prece bem catita. e anda a mostar isto há dias.
Infelizmente o ECMWF não disponibiliza as cartas com a precipitação, por isso em desenhei a vermelho as zonas onde espero que haja mais água.
É a minha (IR)responsabilidade.

para dia 25:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

para dia 26:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

após dia 26 há condições para, o que tecnicamente se chama uma grande salganhada  

Eu sei que falta muito tempo, acreditem que eu sou daqueles que desconfia muito de modelos a mais de 144h, mas o que se perfila no horizonte parece mais claro... 

em paz


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2012 às 22:38)

Esta run das 18 mete 0,3mm na frente 

A run anterior colocava uns 20mm 

Pode ser que melhore entretanto na run das 0h ou 06h


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2012 às 23:19)

AndréFrade disse:


> Esta run das 18 mete 0,3mm na frente
> 
> A run anterior colocava uns 20mm
> 
> Pode ser que melhore entretanto na run das 0h ou 06h



esta é a run das 18h...e viste o ensemble de certeza.... a quantidade de membros a dar precipitação !
Claro que a esta distância o valor de pp é muito variável, mesmo a 48h dá raia!
Mas que a mudança paira no ar, paira !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2012 às 08:07)

Já nem se prevê chuva para dia 26 nem 29


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2012 às 09:47)

O que ontem era verdade ... hoje é mentira !!

Dentro dos limites razoáveis da meteorologia ... precipitação nem vê-la e a longo prazo o GFS volta a colocá-la nas habituais 300 horas .....

Um mês bem sequinho portanto .......


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Jan 2012 às 10:03)

Ainda falta muito tempo, portanto é natural que as coisas mudem e tornem a mudar alternando entre boas e más previsões. Por isso o melhor é ir aguardando! Mas sem duvida que as ultimas projecções não são animadoras a curto e médio prazo 
A longo prazo é uma lutaria!


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2012 às 13:33)

Ja volta a dar chuva. Vamos esperar pelos dias mais perto dos eventos.


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2012 às 13:36)

A previsão mais certa parece-me esta...


----------



## squidward (19 Jan 2012 às 16:46)

Esta RUN12z do GFS está um autentico _Pesadelo_

Volta RUN6z, estás perdoada!!


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jan 2012 às 16:47)

squidward disse:


> Esta RUN12z do GFS está um autentico _Pesadelo_
> 
> Volta RUZ6z, está perdoada!!



Pesadelo é pouco.....0mm em Portugal Continental até Fevereiro


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2012 às 17:20)

Os modelos andaram para tras..mas como no W dos EUA tem havido muita actividade, ainda tenho esperanças que a PNA se inverta e leve ao fortaleceimento e abaixamento do Jet no Atlantico, lá para Fevereiro.

Caso contrario..é esperar por Março.


( Para quem se interessar: http://jisao.washington.edu/data/pna/; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacific-North_American_teleconnection_pattern)


----------



## panda (19 Jan 2012 às 17:44)

estou de momento a verificar a run das 12 h e da precipitação para dia 26. ou estou a ver mal.


----------



## shli30396 (19 Jan 2012 às 18:49)

Se repararmos nos ensembles do GFS, a operacional é um dos outliers quentes desta saída, quase até ao fim do mês. A run de controlo é que anda ali mais perto da média, ainda que algo inconstante.


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Jan 2012 às 19:45)

shli30396 disse:


> Se repararmos nos ensembles do GFS, a operacional é um dos outliers quentes desta saída, quase até ao fim do mês. A run de controlo é que anda ali mais perto da média, ainda que algo inconstante.



sim, mas a esta distância o mais importante é a linha branca. A média dos cenários.
ou estarei enganado?
Note-se na figura que o shli30396 compartilhou, a enorme dispersão dos diferentes cenários a partir de dia 26.
Será instabilidade meteorológica ou instabilidade dos modelos? 
Como os dois modelos principais colocam o AA 1030hPa aqui ao lado a partir de 28 a coisa parece seca mas ainda estamos muito longe... 

stormy: bons links, assim vale a pena.

bernardino


----------



## shli30396 (19 Jan 2012 às 19:57)

c.bernardino disse:


> sim, mas a esta distância o mais importante é a linha branca. A média dos cenários.
> ou estarei enganado?
> Note-se na figura que o shli30396 compartilhou, a enorme dispersão dos diferentes cenários a partir de dia 26.
> Será instabilidade meteorológica ou instabilidade dos modelos?
> ...



Exacto *c.bernardino*, quando falei em outlier estava a referi-lo em relação à média.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2012 às 19:58)

Enquanto, os modelos não mostrarem nada no 1º painel e que seja consistente, nada se passará. Andamos há mais de um mês, aqui a falar de meras hipóteses e probabilidades e até agora, não tivemos essa mudança de padrão. Será que este ano vai mesmo ocorrer?


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2012 às 20:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Enquanto, os modelos não mostrarem nada no 1º painel e que seja consistente, nada se passará. Andamos há mais de um mês, aqui a falar de meras hipóteses e probabilidades e até agora, não tivemos essa mudança de padrão. *Será que este ano vai mesmo ocorrer?*



Credo... Mal de nós se não ocorrer nenhuma mudança significativa durante o ano... Aí estamos lixados com "F"...

Posso estar a interpretar mal o teu post, Algarvio, mas pelo que compreendi que quiseste dizer, era MUITO mau se não houvesse mudança de padrão.

Aliás concordo e não desminto o que disseste.


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2012 às 21:53)

Não vou comentar modelos, tem dado azar. Já é a quarta vez este mês que os modelos intuem uma mudança de padrão que nos beneficia e depois esfuma-se tudo.

Venho apenas postar isto:



> Between 30Jan-03Feb all 51 EC ENS members agree on high pressure initially over the UK before moving it to the NW & a cold N'ly develops



https://twitter.com/MattHugo81

Altas pressões a deslocarem-se para a Islândia / Gronelândia para a mudança do mês. Pode ser que seja desta.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2012 às 22:38)

David sf disse:


> Não vou comentar modelos, tem dado azar. Já é a quarta vez este mês que os modelos intuem uma mudança de padrão que nos beneficia e depois esfuma-se tudo.
> 
> Venho apenas postar isto:
> 
> ...



Sem estar a querer "desfazer" nos teus preciosos comentários, sou da opinião que apenas se declare mudança no padrão quando realmente se verificar no canadá/terra nova/gronelandia. A idéia é que em vez de visualizamos os modelos aqui em portugal para daqui a 10dias, os visualizemos a 3-5dias para o próprio local essencial à mudança: terra nova-gronelandia!
Enquanto andarmos a pensar a 10dias, só falamos de tendências cada vez adiadas à medida que avançam os dias.


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2012 às 22:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Sem estar a querer "desfazer" nos teus preciosos comentários, sou da opinião que apenas se declare mudança no padrão quando realmente se verificar no canadá/terra nova/gronelandia. A idéia é que em vez de visualizamos os modelos aqui em portugal para daqui a 10dias, os visualizemos a 3-5dias para o próprio local essencial à mudança: terra nova-gronelandia!
> Enquanto andarmos a pensar a 10dias, só falamos de tendências cada vez adiadas à medida que avançam os dias.



Pois, mas a 3-5 dias não se vê nada de jeito. Só lá para dia 26 poderemos ter alguma coisa de relevante, a tendência é boa para uma frente de noroeste, mas depois do espalhanço do europeu há uns dias, já nem digo nada.


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2012 às 22:50)

David, a minha previsão a partir de Março tem como um dos pressupostos a criação de dois nucleos de alta pressão em altura transientes, um na Gronelandia e outro na Russia-Finlandia...mas acho que isto só vai chegar mais notoriamente ali para finais de Fev.

Na base disto está um aumento da actividade no mar de labrador, um storm track desde o centro dos EUA até perto da Islandia, e outro track a desviar-se dos Açores para a Europa central.

É curioso que bate +/- com o que esse Sr diz..


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jan 2012 às 22:53)

David sf disse:


> Pois, mas a 3-5 dias não se vê nada de jeito. Só lá para dia 26 poderemos ter alguma coisa de relevante, a tendência é boa para uma frente de noroeste, mas depois do espalhanço do europeu há uns dias, já nem digo nada.



David, eu refiro-me a 3-5 dias no local, lá onde tem de acontecer essa mudança! Ou seja enquanto não chegarmos lá é como seja um blackout, quando chegassemos ao dia 21 ou 22 e no canadá/terra nova ocorresse mesmo a tal mudança, então muito provavelmente aconteceria algo por cá.. Desculpem lá isto, é que já percebemos que a mudança tem de começar por lá!! Então quando acontecer por lá, vamos todos acreditar com força.. É esta a idéia, não é lá muito empolgante, mas é o que é!


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jan 2012 às 04:36)

Do alto da minha “longevidade”  já vi Invernos que quando “desatavam” já era tarde. Outros , nem chegaram a fazê-lo.
Mas também  vi alguns  em  que já ninguém dava  nada por eles e que acabaram por surpreender.
Este , embora já lhe reste pouco,
ainda está a tempo . Ó se está …
Que não tem  lá  muito boa cara?  pois ! Lá isso não ...


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2012 às 09:39)

Os modelos parece que cada mais ensaiam uma mudança a partir do final da próxima semana...eu tenho esperanças porque na realidade aínda restam 2 meses de Inverno!


----------



## boneli (20 Jan 2012 às 10:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Os modelos parece que cada mais ensaiam uma mudança a partir do final da próxima semana...eu tenho esperanças porque na realidade aínda restam 2 meses de Inverno!




Dá essa sensação, mas....a cada Run que sai  tanto tira como põem. 
O GFS já tirou precipitação, agora já voltou a colocar alguma aqui para o Norte, volta mater mais frio a partir do final deste mês, mas lá está ainda falta muito e é quase como dar um tiro no escuro.
Para já parece-me que a haver algo só mesmo lá para o dia 25/26.
Vamos esperar, que é o que nos resta.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2012 às 10:32)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fazem-me sonhar estas imagens...


----------



## boneli (20 Jan 2012 às 11:58)

ferreira5 disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...





É o que eu digo tanto tira como põem, mas por mim não mexia mais e ficava assim. De facto não falta assim tanto tempo.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jan 2012 às 13:32)

O GFS coloca chuva, neve e frio a começar daqui a 5 dias. Pouco tempo não ? Vamos aguardar as próximas saidas.


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Jan 2012 às 13:36)

ferreira5 disse:


> Os modelos parece que cada mais ensaiam uma mudança a partir do final da próxima semana...eu tenho esperanças porque na realidade aínda restam 2 meses de Inverno!



Há dias atrás que isso tem vindo a ser notado aqui no forum, mas atenção a esta saida do gfs que se revela, na minha opinião, muito "simpática".

fazendo o disparate de discutir pormenores, reparei que esta corrida operacional do GFS para dia 25 é um outlier(basta ver ensemble).

O ECMWF não me parece ser assim tão extremo, mas mesmo  assim prevê precipitação.

A grande dúvida, para a qual não há resposta no momento, é: vai haver mudança de padrão após a frente de 25/26? como a coisa se vai reorganizar?
é a incógnita.

(note-se que eu mantenho confiança na frente de 25/26)


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Jan 2012 às 14:07)

c.bernardino disse:


> Há dias atrás que isso tem vindo a ser notado aqui no forum, mas atenção a esta saida do gfs que se revela, na minha opinião, muito "simpática".
> 
> fazendo o disparate de discutir pormenores, reparei que esta corrida operacional do GFS para dia 25 é um outlier(basta ver ensemble).
> 
> ...



Mais sugestivo é esta frente de 25/26 já ter estado prevista e depois terem recuado de uma forma bem radical...apagando quase tudo...claro que agora estamos mais próximos mas se há época que vou olhar para os modelos com muita cautela é agora...temos ficado a ver passar tudo ao lado
Aguardemos pela run das 12z do GFS que estará quase a sair...e se mantiver as previsões acredito que esta frente já não nos escapa a pouco mais de 100h...
Agora falar em mudança de padrão é muito mais complicado, deixem chegar a primeira carruagem do comboio para ver se ele é grande...não vá ser apenas uma miragem...


----------



## c.bernardino (20 Jan 2012 às 16:01)

MarioCabral disse:


> Mais sugestivo é esta frente de 25/26 já ter estado prevista e depois terem recuado de uma forma bem radical...apagando quase tudo...claro que agora estamos mais próximos mas se há época que vou olhar para os modelos com muita cautela é agora...temos ficado a ver passar tudo ao lado
> Aguardemos pela run das 12z do GFS que estará quase a sair...e se mantiver as previsões acredito que esta frente já não nos escapa a pouco mais de 100h...
> Agora falar em mudança de padrão é muito mais complicado, deixem chegar a primeira carruagem do comboio para ver se ele é grande...não vá ser apenas uma miragem...



Sem ver a run das 12h...
concordo, cocordo, concordo com quase tudo o que escreves mas ... mas... pode ser minhoquice minha... mas recuo da frente não houve... o GFS é que a dava a dissipar-se. mas ela estava cá com mudança de massa de ar e tudo... 
O ECMWF nunca foi tão claro nessa dissipação.
Mario, não me leves a mal... *eu posso estar enganado *e não ter visto todoas as saidas (não vejo de certeza) mas a frente nunca foi retirada por um período *superior* a um dia. Podia era estar menos ativa... e repara que a concordancia entre modelos era e é interessante.

a malta é que anda muito ansiosa (eu inclusive) e parece que passa imenso tempo entre 2 runs... cAAlmex... tenho tomado.

vamos ver esta run.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Jan 2012 às 16:49)

c.bernardino disse:


> Sem ver a run das 12h...
> concordo, cocordo, concordo com quase tudo o que escreves mas ... mas... pode ser minhoquice minha... mas recuo da frente não houve... o GFS é que a dava a dissipar-se. mas ela estava cá com mudança de massa de ar e tudo...
> O ECMWF nunca foi tão claro nessa dissipação.
> Mario, não me leves a mal... *eu posso estar enganado *e não ter visto todoas as saidas (não vejo de certeza) mas a frente nunca foi retirada por um período *superior* a um dia. Podia era estar menos ativa... e repara que a concordancia entre modelos era e é interessante.
> ...



Sim...eu expressei-me mal, ela nunca foi apagada...perdeu foi dimensão no Continente, mas durante menos de 24h é verdade...
As novidades da run das 12h não são muito boas, mas pelo menos mantém o norte e o centro com precipitação e neve acima dos 800 metros no dia 26 parece-me, embora não pareça nada para acumular muito...seja líquida ou sólida...
A maioria ficará nas montanhas Espanholas...!É preciso a depressão deslocar-se mais um pouco para SW...


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2012 às 16:49)

Nesta run esfumou-se quase por completo ... uau que novidade, e ficou identica ao ECM !!
Contudo o meu olho está na conjugação de vários factores posteriores como a migração dessa depressão para o Mediterrâneo, o surgimento ao mesmo tempo do Anticiclone Escandinavo que aparece com uma potência incrível e uma possível (mas muito incerta ainda subida do AA mais para a Gronelândia e UK) subida das altas pressões .....

Vamos a ver ....


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Jan 2012 às 16:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Nesta run esfumou-se quase por completo ... uau que novidade, e ficou identica ao ECM !!
> Contudo o meu olho está na conjugação de vários factores posteriores como a migração dessa depressão para o Mediterrâneo, o surgimento ao mesmo tempo do Anticiclone Escandinavo que aparece com uma potência incrível e uma possível (mas muito incerta ainda subida do AA mais para a Gronelândia e UK) subida das altas pressões .....
> 
> Vamos a ver ....



Parece-me o ECMWF está a apostar em algo idêntico ao que tivemos na semana passada, o GFS nem tanto...
Vê la o que te parece...mas talvez seja uma depressão a dar precipitação a Norte, soltando-se depois uma cut-off que cruza novamente a Península de NW para SE....


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2012 às 17:16)

A frente de 25 ou 26 parece-me uma entrada típica de noroeste, com precipitação moderada no litoral norte e fraca no resto do país. Algo parecido com o fim de semana passado. O que é bastante diferente é a tendência para os dias seguintes. Neste momento há unanimidade entre modelos, ensembles, ECMWF a 32 dias, padrão previsto para fevereiro pela NOAA, ou seja quase tudo. Salvo um cataclismo modelístico, que ainda vai bem a tempo de ocorrer, e este ano já nada me espanta, na mudança de mês teremos um fortíssimo anticiclone russo, a média do ensemble do ECMWF a 240h dá-lhe 1040 mbar, dorsal atlântica o suficientemente a oeste para deixar entrar ar frio em altitude e as depressões bloqueadas na Terra Nova. O problema é que não haverá muito frio na Europa para entrar, um padrão destes num ano normal punha a -10 nos Pirinéus, agora teríamos quanto muito a -5, mas a evolução posterior, já em fevereiro, pode ser favorável. Muito dificilmente teremos precipitação suficiente para fazer face a um dezembro e um janeiro quase nulos, a grande hipótese é que o anticiclone que muito provavelmente se formará a norte fique isolado e se crie um storm-track à nossa latitude.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2012 às 18:58)

MarioCabral disse:


> Parece-me o ECMWF está a apostar em algo idêntico ao que tivemos na semana passada, o GFS nem tanto...
> Vê la o que te parece...mas talvez seja uma depressão a dar precipitação a Norte, soltando-se depois uma cut-off que cruza novamente a Península de NW para SE....



Sim e esta run do ECM mostra mesmo isso .... o que com este cenário aposto em algo idêntico á outra situação ... ou seja, mais uns 5 mm no máximo com esta projecção dos modelos no dia de hoje !!
Este cenário é tipico dos Invernos monótomos ....

Este mês tá feito ... mais 5 ou menos 5 mm, mais frio ou menos frio .... não vamos sair disto .....

Os modelos alteração de padrão sempre a 240 horas ....


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2012 às 19:00)

David sf disse:


> A frente de 25 ou 26 parece-me uma entrada típica de noroeste, com precipitação moderada no litoral norte e fraca no resto do país. Algo parecido com o fim de semana passado. O que é bastante diferente é a tendência para os dias seguintes. Neste momento há unanimidade entre modelos, ensembles, ECMWF a 32 dias, padrão previsto para fevereiro pela NOAA, ou seja quase tudo. Salvo um cataclismo modelístico, que ainda vai bem a tempo de ocorrer, e este ano já nada me espanta, na mudança de mês teremos um fortíssimo anticiclone russo, a média do ensemble do ECMWF a 240h dá-lhe 1040 mbar, dorsal atlântica o suficientemente a oeste para deixar entrar ar frio em altitude e as depressões bloqueadas na Terra Nova. O problema é que não haverá muito frio na Europa para entrar, um padrão destes num ano normal punha a -10 nos Pirinéus, agora teríamos quanto muito a -5, mas a evolução posterior, já em fevereiro, pode ser favorável. Muito dificilmente teremos precipitação suficiente para fazer face a um dezembro e um janeiro quase nulos, a grande hipótese é que o anticiclone que muito provavelmente se formará a norte fique isolado e se crie um storm-track à nossa latitude.



Salvo erro foi em Novembro que tivemos o Bloqueio escandinavo... o que acontece é que muitas vezes apesar do forçamento, as depressões atravessam o Norte de Portugal e vão rumo ao Mediterrâneo.
Aliás os modelos no medio longo prazo mostra isso ....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2012 às 00:03)

olho para os modelos e só vejo anticiclone e mais anticiclone,
será que isto vai ter fim algum dia ?


----------



## Geiras (21 Jan 2012 às 00:03)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> olho para os modelos e só vejo anticiclone e mais anticiclone,
> será que isto vai ter fim algum dia ?



Que raio de pergunta.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2012 às 00:05)

começo a desesperar
não vejo a luz ao fundo do túnel, cada previsão que sai é mais do mesmo


----------



## Geiras (21 Jan 2012 às 00:10)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> começo a desesperar
> não vejo a luz ao fundo do túnel, cada previsão que sai é mais do mesmo



Mas isto é um fórum, não um ombro.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2012 às 00:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> começo a desesperar
> não vejo a luz ao fundo do túnel, cada previsão que sai é mais do mesmo



O anticiclone de inverno é o batismo pros membros mais novos, depois de várias períodos bem secos e chuvita quase nula, fica-se pronto pra enfrentar qualquer adversidade meteorológica em Portugal. Toda esta situação pra mim já não é nova, logo não tou nada desesperado, até acho piada.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2012 às 00:13)

Também me lembro de Invernos com vários dias ou até semanas de anticiclone, mas como este não me lembro.
estamos praticamente há 2 meses com altas pressões


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2012 às 00:31)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Também me lembro de Invernos com vários dias ou até semanas de anticiclone, mas como este não me lembro.
> estamos praticamente há 2 meses com altas pressões



Isto não é nada, já choveu entretanto, em 2004 ou 2005 tivemos mais de 60 dias sem chover.


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2012 às 11:44)

Aurélio disse:


> *Outono seco, Inverno seco, Primavera seca* ..... felizmente acontece geralmente em menos 20% dos anos, mas acontece ... !!



Pode acontecer, mas é muito raro. É habitual, nos anos secos, pelo menos uma das estações não apresentar anomalia negativa na precipitação. 
Provavelmente este ano hidrológico irá acabar com anomalia negativa na precipitação, mas a intensidade dessa anomalia ainda apresenta uma grande margem de incerteza. Temos ainda 3 ou 4 meses onde muita coisa pode acontecer.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2012 às 12:22)

Aqui pra Marrocos a água está a secar de saída pra saída, mais 1 mês assim e andamos a racionar água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2012 às 12:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isto não é nada, já choveu entretanto, em 2004 ou 2005 tivemos mais de 60 dias sem chover.



Estando 60 dias sem chover, ou chover uns meros 10 mm num mês que diferença isso faz, 1º não faz aumentar o volume de armazenamento das albufeiras e 2º não faz qualquer diferença ao nível da agricultura. 

Tirando o Outubro e o Novembro desde ano, no dito Inverno climatológico que começa em Dezembro e até agora, a estação de Faro/Aeroporto tem um déficit na precipitação de 16.3 mm em relação ao mês de Dezembro e Janeiro de 2004/2005, por isso, esta situação ainda é mais anomala que nesse ano. Só que nesse ano, vinhamos de situação de pouca chuva em anos anteriores, é a única diferença em relação a este ano, e tivemos um Outubro e um Novembro com chuva senão outro galo cantaria.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Jan 2012 às 17:26)

Para confirmar a " miséria" falta apenas a Run das 18 do ECMWF...


----------



## JoCa (21 Jan 2012 às 19:30)

Quanto às causas de um inverno tão suave, o que está a acontecer é uma anomalia fortemente positiva no campo da pressão atmosférica às nossas latitudes. Uma situação em que o nosso anticiclone está muito forte e muito subido no Atlântico, não permitindo a descida da Frente Polar e de todos os mecanismos frontais e de instabilidade que são responsáveis pela precipitação característica desta altura do ano. Verifica-se assim um bloqueio das tempestades que, desta feita, ocorrem mais a norte. Por outro lado, o bordo mais meridional do anticiclone tem veiculado ar mais quente das latitudes mais baixas e, em algumas circunstâncias, ar mais seco vindo da costa de África, o que se reflecte nas temperaturas amenas deste inverno.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2012 às 00:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estando 60 dias sem chover, ou chover uns meros 10 mm num mês que diferença isso faz, 1º não faz aumentar o volume de armazenamento das albufeiras e 2º não faz qualquer diferença ao nível da agricultura.
> 
> Tirando o Outubro e o Novembro desde ano, no dito Inverno climatológico que começa em Dezembro e até agora, a estação de Faro/Aeroporto tem um déficit na precipitação de 16.3 mm em relação ao mês de Dezembro e Janeiro de 2004/2005, por isso, esta situação ainda é mais anomala que nesse ano. Só que nesse ano, vinhamos de situação de pouca chuva em anos anteriores, é a única diferença em relação a este ano, e tivemos um Outubro e um Novembro com chuva senão outro galo cantaria.



Desculpem o offtopic, mas em relação a essa questão toda a gente sabe ou quase toda a gente que poderia não chover mais até ao fim deste ano que as reservas estavam garantidas. Pelo menos é a lenga lenga com que o Inag vem sempre, e que não deixa de ser verdade. Quanto à chuva que tem caído é realmente muito pouca e a título de exemplo a chuva que caiu no último fim de semana mal passou um palmo em algumas zonas! Experimentem em ir fazer um buraco num terreno não lavrado e vão ver. No entanto aqueles 15mm que caíram em alguns locais foram uma bênção dos céus.

Em relação a esta situação...pessoalmente não acredito numa repetição de 2005. Ainda penso que vamos ter uma Primavera algo instável mas isso são cenas dos próximos capítulos. Caso isso não se verifique acho que é melhor esquecer o Verão pois muito dificilmente ele virá nos moldes a que estamos habituados. Isto é a minha futurologia não modelística com base no senso comum.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2012 às 00:46)

Impressionante ver esta saída das 12h! Anticiclone aqui sempre em cima até às 300h! A partir daí uma timidia entrada de Nordeste mas só a afectar o Norte da Península. Enfim nada de nada!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jan 2012 às 09:53)

As albufeiras estão bem e recomenda-se pois relativamente a estas de certeza que não é com apenas dois meses secos que teriamos problemas .....
Para haver problemas tinhamos que estar com dois anos secos e não dois meses ......
E mais .... certamente tal como o trovoadas já disse até ao final do ano não haverá problemas em termos de recursos hidricos ....
Obviamente que se o Inverno continuar seco e a Primavera for quente e seca ... que o volume na maior parte e devido á agricultura descerá a pique !!

Além disso uma diminuição do volume das bacias nunca seria em meses de Inverno .... a prova disso é que o volume até aumentou em algumas bacias !!

Em relação á média a maior parte estão até acima da média ....


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2012 às 12:28)

Para já certo é uma descida generalizada das temperaturas para o final da semana!! Mas iremos continuar com o tempo seco ou seja frio seco é o que para já iremos ter! Quanto ao inicio de Fevereiro penso que se ta a desenhar muito promissor veremos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jan 2012 às 12:43)

parece que pelo menos vamos ter frio a sério


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Jan 2012 às 12:52)

Para ja não adianta estarmos a falar do principio de Fevereiro, pois como já aconteceu umas 3 vezes este ano, andávamos sempre a dizer que daqui a 10-15 dias e que era (mudança padrão), e no fim esfumava-se tudo! A única coisa que é certa é ate ao final do mês teremos tempo seco, com temperaturas mínimas baixas e máximas bastante acima da média (pelo menos nos próximos 4 dias), aliados à presença do anticiclone , que apesar de tudo parece estar a perder alguma força.

Eu acredito que na natureza tudo tende para o equilíbrio, por isso acredito que hoje temos anticiclone e tempo seco, mas amanha (a partir de Fevereiro ou Março) teremos tempo mais chuvoso!


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Jan 2012 às 14:10)

a minha leitura dos modelos é... 
que depois da passagem da frente de dia 26, acompanhada pela natural descida de temperatura :

nada sei! 

há o prognóstico (não é previsão) mais seguro= tudo fica na mesma, altas pressões. Mas não alinho, nem desalinho nesse jogo.

o problema é que os modelos não me parecem estar a lidar bem com isto !
Reparem no profundo desacordo entre o gfs das 6h com o ECMWF das 0h.
vejam as cartas para dia 30 dos dois modelos e reparem que um coloca um bruto A e outro um bruto B sobre os açores.

comparem, pf, as duas previsões para a mesma data e hora 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

claro que há semelhanças, mas o que se apresenta no atlântico faz toda a diferença.
Como nenhum dos modelos é mediocre, eu fico sem saber nada....


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2012 às 18:53)

Relativamente parecido:
































Prefiro o ECMWF, pois aquela posição da cut-off poderia trazer alguma instabilidade. Para já a tendência é boa para frio e tempo relativamente seco, o que não quer dizer que não possa ocorrer alguma surpresa.


----------



## Norther (23 Jan 2012 às 17:28)

A ver se esta frente se aguenta e rega um pouco o país entre quinta e sexta feira, pelo menos o norte do pais parece que vão ter alguma precipitação pelo que o GFS esta a modelar, lá mais para a frente a run das 12 do GFS esta muito boa em termos de precipitação e frio


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jan 2012 às 17:33)

O S.Pedro cortou esta segunda-feira o "rating" do Inverno de Portugal em quatro níveis, para «Ba2», o que corresponde à categoria de «lixo» (junk). Justifica tal posição por estar convencido que existe um elevado risco de o País vir a precisar de um novo pacote de resgate antes de conseguir regressar aos mercados das precipitações. Os Invernos de “Triplo A” são agora uma miragem. Sem o acesso ao financiamento da Chuva  a seca nas “Bolsas” das Searas e dos Montados agrava-se, o PCI-20 ( Períodos de Chuva Importantes -mais de 20 minutos) afunda-se e a banca rota dos lençóis freáticos é agora uma ameaça incontornável. À mercê destes selváticos mercados Climáticos os meteoros prometem forte contestação já em Fevereiro. 

Com toda esta triteza de monotonia , deste Inverno do nosso descontentamento , perdoem-me , mas só me dá para brincar com
a situação.


----------



## Johnny (23 Jan 2012 às 19:20)

Qual analista económico-financeiro...



nimboestrato disse:


> O S.Pedro cortou esta segunda-feira o "rating" do Inverno de Portugal em quatro níveis, para «Ba2», o que corresponde à categoria de «lixo» (junk). Justifica tal posição por estar convencido que existe um elevado risco de o País vir a precisar de um novo pacote de resgate antes de conseguir regressar aos mercados das precipitações. Os Invernos de “Triplo A” são agora uma miragem. Sem o acesso ao financiamento da Chuva  a seca nas “Bolsas” das Searas e dos Montados agrava-se, o PCI-20 ( Períodos de Chuva Importantes -mais de 20 minutos) afunda-se e a banca rota dos lençóis freáticos é agora uma ameaça incontornável. À mercê destes selváticos mercados Climáticos os meteoros prometem forte contestação já em Fevereiro.
> 
> Com toda esta triteza de monotonia , deste Inverno do nosso descontentamento , perdoem-me , mas só me dá para brincar com
> a situação.


----------



## shli30396 (23 Jan 2012 às 19:35)

Última run do ECMWF acabadinha de sair. Um fim de mês interessante?


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Jan 2012 às 19:38)

Parece que o frio pelo menos está garantido nesta saída do europeu. É pena o ECMWF não facultar precipitação prevista. (pelo menos eu não sei onde encontrar)


----------



## shli30396 (23 Jan 2012 às 19:46)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parece que o frio pelo menos está garantido nesta saída do europeu. É pena o ECMWF não facultar precipitação prevista. (pelo menos eu não sei onde encontrar)



Pois, por acaso também não sei. Era a peça que faltava neste puzzle.


----------



## cova beira (23 Jan 2012 às 19:50)

está tudo muito desanimado aqui no forum e não entendo porque, parece quase garantida uma entrada siberiana que não será muito fria para já mas deixa em aberto muito boas opções principalmente para ver neve a cotas bastante baixas, há bastante concordância para já entre os modelos, não quero com isto dizer que é garantido como é óbvio estas situações são muito difíceis de modelar.

mas para já a 96 horas temos uma pequena depressão a entrar no norte da europa e posterior união do A dos açores com escandinavo








a confirmar-se a entrada da depressão onde para já está prevista entre a alemanha e frança teremos quase de certeza a formação de uma depressão no mediterraneo perto da costa espanhola que é essencial para que nos chegue o frio vindo da europa de leste.






quanto a precipitação nestas situações é muito localizada nem vale a pena olhar para os modelos a tantas horas de distância.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jan 2012 às 21:23)

shli30396 disse:


> Última run do ECMWF acabadinha de sair. Um fim de mês interessante?



Excelente e curioso.

desta forma o ECMWF veio colar-se à saida operacinal do gfs que coloquei aqui ontem (ver o meu post das 14h10 de ontem).

curioso.

mas como alguém costuma dizer... ainda falta muito tempo.

paz.


----------



## Weatherman (23 Jan 2012 às 21:42)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parece que o frio pelo menos está garantido nesta saída do europeu. É pena o ECMWF não facultar precipitação prevista. (pelo menos eu não sei onde encontrar)



Aqui fica fica o link
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...urope!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2011043000!!/


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jan 2012 às 21:51)

Weatherman disse:


> Aqui fica fica o link
> http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...urope!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2011043000!!/



EXCELENTE


----------



## shli30396 (23 Jan 2012 às 22:43)

Weatherman disse:


> Aqui fica fica o link
> http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...urope!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2011043000!!/



Muito obrigado pelo link *Weatherman*! 
Já está nos favoritos, dá sempre um jeitão.
Para já apenas alguma precipitação residual, mas nada que se veja. Aguardemos as próximas runs deste modelo.


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2012 às 00:21)

stormy disse:


> Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF estão bastante bons para o fim do mês.
> Mete uma circulação mais perturbada de W, que pode trazer bastante chuva e uns cavados de NW a puxar algum frio para as nossas serras..
> 
> O padrão está claramente a consolidar, e melhor é que esta situação de instabilidade pode muito bem durar uns 8 ou mais dias...mas vamos aguardar.
> ...



O Pacifico passou por uma fase activa e é de esperar uns dias com alguma instabilidade no fluxo zonal Atlantico-Europeu, para a PI no entanto está prevista uma prevalencia anticiclonica, apenas com uma gradual dispersão de ar mais frio originario da Europa.
Na Europa central e  Mediterranea a historia é bem diferente....

Para Fevereiro, tal como era de esperar, o Pacifico vai voltar a ficar menos activo e o vortice polar vai-se reorganizar, com isto voltará uma zonal mais forte ao Atlantico, sustentada pela NAO/AO que o CPC tem  vindo a rever em alta.
Será que algures no meio disto há espaço para que entre uma boa onda do jet pela PI?...não se sabe..mas essa possibilidade não pode ser excluida.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2012 às 14:24)

O ECMWF está muito melhor que o GFS. Para mim, está mais interessante tanto ao nível de frio como a médio-longo prazo. O GFS já não tem nada que me faça sonhar, com aquele AA tão poderoso a mais de 240 horas que isto ainda vai dar é um Fevereiro igual ao Janeiro. A ver se o ECM tenha razão.


----------



## meteo (24 Jan 2012 às 14:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECMWF está muito melhor que o GFS. Para mim, está mais interessante tanto ao nível de frio como a médio-longo prazo. O GFS já não tem nada que me faça sonhar, com aquele AA tão poderoso a mais de 240 horas que isto ainda vai dar é um Fevereiro igual ao Janeiro. A ver se o ECM tenha razão.



Fevereiro igual a Janeiro,ai é que poderiamos dizer que este INverno tinha sido anormal. Até aqui, o que tivemos já houve noutros Invernos. Não nos lembramos,porque estamos mal habituados.Nos últimos tempos(anos) até tivemos sorte nas precipitações!
Depois destes (muitos) dias primaveris,pelo menos nas temperaturas a partir de Sábado pareçe que vem ai frio... Mesmo no litoral,com mínimas baixas!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2012 às 15:10)

Aqui pra Rabat, perdão Lisboa, a precipitação continua a ser erradicada de run pra run, quando voltará a chover ? Ninguém sabe, talvez umas pingas pro norte quinta e sexta feira, mas pouco mais que isso. De resto é tudo chuva lá longe.


----------



## Thomar (24 Jan 2012 às 15:58)

Será desta???  


> Fonte: IM
> 
> *Continente
> Previsão para 5ª feira, 26 de janeiro de 2012*
> ...


----------



## shli30396 (24 Jan 2012 às 19:09)

Para 5ª feira, e já a 48h apenas, não deverá haver nada de especial. O ECM dá no máximo 4mm acumulados em 12h. Muito pouca gente dará por algo. 





Para 6ª feira, o mesmo cenário, mais para o interior. Não tenho memória de um Janeiro destes.






Já agora, aqui fica a situação da AO e da NAO neste momento, e possível evolução:

*AO*




*NAO*


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Jan 2012 às 19:51)

shli30396 disse:


> Para 5ª feira, e já a 48h apenas, não deverá haver nada de especial. O ECM dá no máximo 4mm acumulados em 12h. Muito pouca gente dará por algo.



Claro que a frente não vem com grande pujança mas acho arriscado dar valores.
Falas, com base no ecmwf em 4mm. Pode não dar nada, pode dar os 4 ou os 14mm verificados no fim de semana anterior.

Vamos prestar mais atenção  a modelos mais regionais e com aior resolução. o hirlam espanhol já o apanha.

Também tenho de ter cuidado... não me refiro a todo o pais mas sim à grande Lisboa.

Por vezes escrevemos aqui a nossa "previsão" para o nosso local e parece que estamos a falar para o paais todo. 

O Norte será mais regado. principalmente o litoral.
a frente, como o shli afirma não é muito intensa mas vem quebrar um ciclo ... esse mérito tem


----------



## shli30396 (24 Jan 2012 às 20:02)

c.bernardino disse:


> Claro que a frente não vem com grande pujança mas acho arriscado dar valores.
> Falas, com base no ecmwf em 4mm. Pode não dar nada, pode dar os 4 ou os 14mm verificados no fim de semana anterior.
> 
> Vamos prestar mais atenção  a modelos mais regionais e com aior resolução. o hirlam espanhol já o apanha.
> ...



Sem dúvida haverão outras variáveis a mexer com estes valores, como por exemplo a orografia. Por agora ainda só temos uma ideia geral do que poderá vir.
Como dizes, e muito bem, podemos agora virar-nos para os modelos de alta resolução, e mais tarde para o satélite. O pouco que vier é sempre bem vindo, nem que seja só para assentar um pouco a poeira.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jan 2012 às 22:45)

Nova RUN do GFS:


----------



## Rapido (25 Jan 2012 às 10:03)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Nova RUN do GFS:



Perante esta nova run há condições para a queda de neve a cotas muito baixas, quiça no litoral? Ainda que não neve pelo menos que chova, que já faz falta...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Jan 2012 às 10:18)

Rapido disse:


> Perante esta nova run há condições para a queda de neve a cotas muito baixas, quiça no litoral? Ainda que não neve pelo menos que chova, que já faz falta...



Acredito mais em chuva por vezes moderada e neve nas cotas mínimas entre os 600 e 800 metros e mais na região a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela , mas toda a que vier, seja de que forma for calha muito bem 

Apesar de tudo ainda não é bem visível uma mudança padrão...


----------



## xes (25 Jan 2012 às 11:19)

A cada run que passa, parece que a chuva tende a desaparecer das tendencias.


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2012 às 13:09)

Amanhã passará uma frente pouco activa, a frente segundo o GFS/06z cruzará todo o território até á madrugada de 6f, e deixará mais chuva no litoral e nas terras altas do norte.
Estive a ver alguns parametros convectivos e dinamicos, e ao que parece podem haver pelo meio da frente alguns alglomerados convectivos de topos baixos ( cumulus ou c congestus) a deixar aguaceiros localmente moderados...masas acumulações totais não serão muito significativas até porque a iniciação convectiva é dificil dado a falta de energia nos niveis baixos.

Lá mais para o medio e longo prazo retornará uma circulação mais zonal...a ver se é desta que o AA desce um bocadinho e deixa entrar uma boa ondulação de oeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2012 às 14:38)

Stormy circulação mais zonal onde O GFS não mostra nada no 2º painel nada de circulação zonal com depressões a oeste de Portugal, a única coisa que eu vejo é um potente AA com mais de 1040 hpa a bloquear tudo e mais alguma coisa. 

Quanto aos próximos dias vai cair umas pinguitas para sujar os carros que é para as lavagens ganharem algum, de resto, algum frio mas já vi mais, a pasmaceira completa.


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2012 às 14:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Stormy circulação mais zonal onde O GFS não mostra nada no 2º painel nada de circulação zonal com depressões a oeste de Portugal, a única coisa que eu vejo é um potente AA com mais de 1040 hpa a bloquear tudo e mais alguma coisa.
> 
> Quanto aos próximos dias vai cair umas pinguitas para sujar os carros que é para as lavagens ganharem algum, de resto, algum frio mas já vi mais, a pasmaceira completa.



O AA vai estar aqui por perto, mas no Atlantico o regime será mais de W...
A questão é se o AA pode vir a descer um pouco de latitude...para já não há grandes hipoteses porque vamos ter um periodo de bloqueio na Europa..mas mais para a frente pode ser que o AA desca ou então se desloque para oeste de modo a permitir alguma entrada de NW ou N.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2012 às 14:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quanto aos próximos dias vai cair umas pinguitas para sujar os carros que é para as lavagens ganharem algum, de resto, algum frio mas já vi mais, a pasmaceira completa.





Eu por acaso, tenho que ir à oficina com o meu, o motor das minhas escovas do limpa pára brisas não tá bom, é do uso, se chover eu não tenho escovas pra limpar o vidro, mas de momento tá visto que não tenho que me preocupar, a ver se inventam masé um replente de pó/lama


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jan 2012 às 15:02)

Da ultima vez que choveu não conseguiu lavar o carro, espero que desta vez consiga ....

Tudo o que caia do céu ... se fossem notas ainda melhor  .... será bem vindo !!

Já agora alguém quer trocar o seu salário pela reforma do Cavaco Silva, que coitadinho anda a passar fome ..


ON_TOPIC: Depois desta sistema frontal fraquinho e quisa segundo o ECM ás 168h outra coisita do género será bem vindo ....


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jan 2012 às 15:07)

A coisa continua muito brilhante...é AA e mais AA...não descola este Inverno das proximidades do continente...para quem tem algum interesse no bom tempo agrícola para que o cultivo corra bem...parece que este ano vai ser para esquecer...mesmo que chegue mais tarde a chuva, vem atrasada e vai estragar as produções

Teremos amanhã alguma precipitação, mas será coisa pouca como falaram..é que é só mesmo de raspão que as depressões cá chegam com o AA tão forte e perto...e para a mudança de mês (31 de Janeiro e 1 de Fevereiro) já vi os modelos bem mais generosos...aquilo que cair vai ser muito rápido e sem grande expressão...talvez mesmo só o Minho acumulará alguma coisa...mas que fraquinho este JANEIRO...


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Jan 2012 às 16:43)

Em Bragança deve dar para molhar o carro acho eu...e se o pintasse de branco aí é que eu ficava contente! Depois deste mini-evento a seca continua...e já que o fórum "vive" muito de fenómenos metereológicos intensos, não nos devemos esquecer que estamos a viver um e bem intenso...SECA!


----------



## cova beira (25 Jan 2012 às 20:47)

para já os modelos  pioraram se bem que além das 120 horas parece-me muito difícil de prever os modelos estão completamente à toa 

queria só fazer referencia ao mega bloqueio que se vai dar devido á união do A siberiano com o escandinavo que vai transportar isos abaixo de -20 desde a Asia oriental até ao leste da europa 









tendo como referencia as grandes erupções frias de 54 e 56 de origem siberiana o bloqueio actual parece até ser maior 














não faço ideia quantos invernos tal acontece mas penso que não será habitual

diagrama para moscovo


----------



## David sf (25 Jan 2012 às 21:11)

cova beira disse:


> para já os modelos  pioraram se bem que além das 120 horas parece-me muito difícil de prever os modelos estão completamente à toa
> 
> queria só fazer referencia ao mega bloqueio que se vai dar devido á união do A siberiano com o escandinavo que vai transportar isos abaixo de -20 desde a Asia oriental até ao leste da europa



Ora aí está. É a grande novidade da semana um grande bloqueio escandinavo-siberiano vai provocar na Europa de leste uma das maiores entradas frias das últimas décadas. É muito provável que chegue até à Alemanha, e depois irá para algum lado.

Amanhã não virá nada de especial, o GFS dá 1 mm para Lisboa, o ECMWF nem isso, mesmo o norte não terá nada de relevante. Depois teremos alguns dias com algum frio na Europa, que pode chegar até à Espanha oriental. A prAgA impede a entrada de frio em níveis mais altos em Portugal, mas é expectável uma descida considerável das temperaturas. Isto é mais ou menos consensual.

Depois começa a divergência. A maioria dos modelos, à excepção do ECMWF operacional (ao contrário dos seus ensembles), vê uma depressão que se isola e originará uma entrada de noroeste no dia 31. Está em aberto que neste dia possa ocorrer alguma precipitação mais relevante. Depois, essa depressão deslocar-se-ia para o Mediterrâneo espanhol. E aqui é o momento que pode marcar vários dias, é muito importante que a prAgA suba e se una ao escandinavo, que o alimente, e não o deixe fugir para leste. Esta prAgA que esteve fortíssima este inverno, não deixou passar nada, tem agora de fazer a sua função e não primar pela ausência quando é fundamental. Caso se produza a união Açores-Escandinávia a siberiana poderá entrar pela Europa ocidental adentro. Mas é decisivo que a prAgA suba e não no caia em cima empurrado pelo centro depressionário da Terra Nova. Vendo os ensembles do ECMWF, parece pela análise da pressão atmosférica média, que o anticiclone não resiste. Mas não deixa de ser interessante que a T850 desça significativamente das 216 para as 240 horas. 

Não há indício de circulação zonal até daqui a uma semana. Aliás vai ser uma semana de circulação retrógrada na Europa. Depois é 50:50, era uma lástima que uma siberiana tão boa fosse varrida por uma circulação zonal.

PS: Nos últimos dias assistiu-se a uma grande prova de maturidade do fórum. Durante 3 saídas consecutivas, o melhor modelo a médio prazo, o ECMWF, mostrou entradas frias consideráveis acima das 200 horas. Com um inverno tão miserável, era expectável, e já aconteceu em anos anteriores, que este tópico se enchesse com certezas de frio e neve. Mas toda a gente manteve a prudência necessária.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jan 2012 às 22:09)

As coisas tal como estão colocadas na mesa, não dá para ir além de 5 dias de alguma certeza nos modelos. A circulação zonal permite previsões com maior garantia de sucesso que aquelas em que há circulação retrograda. Não deixa de ser impressionante o frio resultante da união AA escândinavo-russo! A presença de uma baixa no mediterrâneo poderia atrair/direcionar mais frio até nós. E até se o AA Açores não se unir ao escândinavo-russo, ainda assim haveria a possibilidade do escândinavo se chegar mais para cá e facilitar uma entrada mais de componente norte, directa/rápida. 

Isto sou eu a pensar.. Depois do evento fraco de amanhã, as temperaturas iniciarão uma descida. Depois talvez ou talvez não se forme algo no mediterrâneo. E a partir daí já são muitas variáveis para mim.. 5 ou 6 dias é o que podemos falar penso eu. Até a zona da terra nova parece estar a favorecer-nos, interrompendo o ciclo até aqui. Sem grandes alaridos/grandes espectativas algo está a mudar, pelo menos para os próximos 5/6 dias.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2012 às 23:09)

Será?


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2012 às 00:03)

David sf disse:


> Ora aí está. É a grande novidade da semana um grande bloqueio escandinavo-siberiano vai provocar na Europa de leste uma das maiores entradas frias das últimas décadas. É muito provável que chegue até à Alemanha, e depois irá para algum lado.
> 
> Amanhã não virá nada de especial, o GFS dá 1 mm para Lisboa, o ECMWF nem isso, mesmo o norte não terá nada de relevante. Depois teremos alguns dias com algum frio na Europa, que pode chegar até à Espanha oriental. A prAgA impede a entrada de frio em níveis mais altos em Portugal, mas é expectável uma descida considerável das temperaturas. Isto é mais ou menos consensual.
> 
> ...



Já percebi que tu para analises no longo prazo tendes a puxar pelo frio, e eu tendo a ir mais pelo calor...portanto pode ser que a fusão dos dois caminhos seja a melhor

A minha ideia, comos eria de esperar, vai contra a hipotese de termos uma boa entrada fria...

O ECMWF/12z não nos coloca nenhuma situação de NE forte o suficiente para causar uma advecção continental plena e o GFS/12z tal como agora na run das 18z, tambem foge a esse cenário, colocando apenas o tipico fluxo de ar mais fresco normal em circulações de NE..o padrão está, a meu ver, assente.

A crista está muito perto para permitir a entrada de leste fria..e deverá continuar assim forte pois o Atlantico continua dinamico...e continuará dinamico enquanto o vortice polar continuar a pressionar o jet para sul na America do norte causando um bom track desde o Golfo á Islandia.

As depressões no mediterraneo tambem vão continuar marcadas devido ao ar muito frio que interage com a agua relativamente quente, com o siberiano a injectar continuamente ar frio e a puxar perturbações em altura sob o sul e centro da Europa, não vejo maneira de teres um enfraquecimento das baixas no Mediterraneo que as faça tomar um movimento mais erratico para oeste.

O próprio siberiano vai andar pela Escandinavia, e estará ancorado numa crista em altura que é resultante da actividade depressionaria na Islandia..ora, esta crista como está orientada de NE-SW, vai servir de barreira á progressão do ar frio na Europa ocidental..ou seja..vai por um lado conferir estabilidade que ajuda o siberiano a fixar-se, mas por outro não o deixa sair dali.

E isto ve-se bem nos ensembles...o mais recente, para o interior centro, vê poucas perturbações abaixo dos -5ºC a 850hpa, mantendo a "package" toda perto ou pouco acima dos 0ºC...tipico de uma situação de NE á superficie com NW em altura, e portanto, fraca advecção continental.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


No longo prazo há no entanto algo interessante.
Apesar do vortice polar estar mais instavel, este bloqueio Euro-Siberiano não é muito agressivo e não tem expressão nos niveis altos suficiente para causar um episósio AO- significante.
Em vez disso o vortice polar tem-se situado no Pacifico, bastante forte, e tem causado um periodo de zonalidade muito forte numa faixa desde o leste da Siberia até aos EUA.

Este padrão é consistente com uma situação mais bloqueada na Europa...

Ora, á medida que o tempo passa é suposto que no Pacifico começe a haver um regresso a uma circulação mais perturbada, enquanto o VP provavelmente vai tender a mover-se para leste.

E eu acho que ai vamos ter uma situação muito interessante...a conjugação do frio todo acumulado na Europa,  o ar tépido que se tem propagado pelo Atlantico, e um vortice polar saudavel a criar um fluxo dinamico e altamente baroclinico/instavel sobre o Atlantico e a Europa.

Na minha opinião isto pode melhorar algures nos primeiros 10 dias de Fev...e acredito que Fev será um mês que vai marcar o inicio da mudança para uma situação mais instavel na Primavera.

Daqui a uma ou duas semanas estou para ver o que vai sair desta luta entre o ar frio que vai encher a europa e o ar quente que vai afogar todo o atlantico norte..mas aposto que pode ser que lá para 5/10 fev as coisas vão melhorar um pouco.


----------



## David sf (26 Jan 2012 às 08:19)

stormy disse:


> Já percebi que tu para analises no longo prazo tendes a puxar pelo frio, e eu tendo a ir mais pelo calor...portanto pode ser que a fusão dos dois caminhos seja a melhor
> 
> A minha ideia, comos eria de esperar, vai contra a hipotese de termos uma boa entrada fria...
> 
> ...



Então acabas de concordar que não haverá circulação zonal na Europa até pelo menos 5 de fevereiro, e foi isso que eu defendi. Apenas me referi ao que tu escreveste por achar estranho que na semana em que teremos circulação retrógrada na Europa, provavelmente a mais forte dos últimos anos, tu venhas falar de zonal. O que se passa a partir das 144 horas é muito difícil de modelar, o próprio ECMWF está à nora, agora trucida o A escandinavo e não vê siberiana nenhuma, o GFS põe o contrário, vai reforçando o A escandinavo, e mantém-no até para lá das 240 horas. 

Quanto a nós por cá, acho extremamente improvável que tenhamos algum frio anormal, não falo de isos 0 ou ligeiramente negativas. A única maneira é haver uma pequena ajuda do Atlântico, uma depressão que se isole e venha para perto, e crie um cavado. Caso isso não aconteça, para dar a sustentação que mantenha o A escandinavo é preciso que o AA esteja pujante e é muito difícil que não esteja demasiado perto de nós. O que não quer dizer que não seja um desperdício vir uma circulação zonal varrer a siberiana, se não formos nós que sejam os alemães e os italianos a divertirem-se. Até porque se o frio se mantiver por perto muito tempo, as probabilidades de ele entrar são maiores.

Quanto ao primeiro parágrafo, acho que todos fazemos aqui um pouco de wishcasting, eu apenas tento mostrar que há hipóteses, mesmo que baixas, de termos algo em grande. Não creio que faça mal, principalmente quando estamos num tempo prolongado de marasmo meteorológico.


----------



## David sf (26 Jan 2012 às 08:49)

A média de ensembles do ECMWF, a 240 horas para a T850, está negativa em todo Portugal continental, e com uma variancia reduzida. A -6 chega aos Pirinéus, em MÉDIA. Há certamente vários membros a colocarem a siberiana em França, pois outros haverá como a saída principal que dão iso 0 ou superior. Creio que há hipóteses, baixas, mas existem, de levarmos com algo grande. Estes invernos tendencialmente fracos, costumam ter um ou dois eventos históricos.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2012 às 10:35)

David sf disse:


> A média de ensembles do ECMWF, a 240 horas para a T850, está negativa em todo Portugal continental, e com uma variancia reduzida. A -6 chega aos Pirinéus, em MÉDIA. Há certamente vários membros a colocarem a siberiana em França, pois outros haverá como a saída principal que dão iso 0 ou superior. Creio que há hipóteses, baixas, mas existem, de levarmos com algo grande. Estes invernos tendencialmente fracos, costumam ter um ou dois eventos históricos.



A média dos ensembles do GFS também continua abaixo no que diz respeito a T850, no médio/longo prazo... e tem sido consistente. Confesso que nos últimos dias tinha fechado completamente a esperança para um evento mais "invernal" (para mim a palavra "invernal" aparece mais ligada ao frio que à precipitação... Uma questão meramente pessoal claro). No entanto ao olhar para as consistências ensemblisticas e padrão sinóptico geral confesso que tal como tu, começo a ficar entusiasmado (moderadamente, muito moderadamente, claro).


----------



## rozzo (26 Jan 2012 às 10:58)

Vendo estas últimas saídas, parece haver ali uma "nascente" de cut-offs no Mediterrâneo a Sul dos Alpes, provavelmente o ar frio injectado do Leste Europeu, a ser "estrangulado" ali com a ajuda dos Alpes. E é mesmo ver curioso quase de 2 em 2 dias nascer um novo foco de instabilidade ali na zona, e sempre com muito frio!
O problema é que os "tiros certeiros", com quase de certeza eventos de neve a cotas muito baixas vão quase todos terminar em Itália, Este de Espanha e Baleares. Agora que de todas essas "migalhas" alguma não caia aqui, e vendo as cartas, acho improvável. Acho bastante provável que algures tenhamos algum bom evento, mas provavelmente curto, e muito localizado. Mas as chances são moderadas.
Mas claro, sejamos realistas, essas chances, são 10x maiores para quem vive em Barcelona, Roma, Maiorca, só para dar exemplos. 
Até podia por "milagre" tudo isso falhar e calhar a Portugal apenas, mas vendo a geografia, e a configuração sinóptica que se coloca, temos de ser realistas. E esperar por um pouquinho de sorte! E acima de tudo contar tranquilamente até 100 cada vez que virmos uma notícia de uma nevada em algum local pouco habitual dessas regiões mediterrânicas, para não entrarmos em raiva/desespero!


----------



## cova beira (26 Jan 2012 às 13:20)

para mim os modelos têm piorado significativamente começa a ver-se o anticiclone a ser empurrado para sul e a estrangular a entrada fria na zona do mar negro, penso que o mais difícil é a siberiana entrar na europa central a partir daí de uma maneira ou outra irá ter influencia em portugal


----------



## Sunnyrainy (26 Jan 2012 às 19:51)

Enfim. Sem alterações de registo a pasmaceira vai continuar a dominar neste país a beira mar plantado. Espanha é que poderá ter animação mais para o meio de Fevereiro com o frio em força a la chegar, a conjugar com a alguma instabilidade. Por cá Nada a fazer. Parece que a Troika chegou também para afectar os episódios empolgantes de instabilidade!  
Nos próximos 15 dias sol, sol e mais sol, com uns chuviscos e frio ligeiro  pelo meio. Ja a agricultura essa vai ter mais uns dias de desespero pela frente

Ainda assim na meteorologia nada se sabe em relação ao futuro a 100%, pelo que espero que algo ainda mude!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2012 às 20:07)

Bem, podemos começar a reformular o hino, em vez de ser contra os canhões marchar marchar, pode ser contra o anticiclone lutar lutar, porque ele não deixa sair as depressões da trincheira. Fevereiro tá a ir pelo mesmo caminho que Janeiro, agora além da precipitação, o frio está a ir com os porcos.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (26 Jan 2012 às 20:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, podemos começar a reformular o hino, em vez de ser contra os canhões lutar lutar, pode ser contra o anticiclone lutar lutar, porque ele não deixa sair as depressões da trincheira. Fevereiro tá a ir pelo mesmo caminho que Janeiro, agora além da precipitação, o frio está a ir com os porcos.



Infelizmente é a realidade! E as alterações climáticas têm sem duvida culpa no cartório!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jan 2012 às 20:22)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Infelizmente é a realidade! E as alterações climáticas têm sem duvida culpa no cartório!



Isso já é assunto que "dá panos para mangas"...

No nosso clima detestável, estas situações são cíclicas, mais tarde ou mais cedo ia acontecer. Não fossem as inversões térmicas sem dúvida que este ano correria o risco de ficar conhecido como o ano sem Inverno! 

*PS: Poupem água!*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2012 às 20:25)

o problema é que nem frio a sério há aqui.
a mínima deste inverno foi 3ºC


----------



## Teles (26 Jan 2012 às 20:38)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o problema é que nem frio a sério há aqui.
> a mínima deste inverno foi 3ºC



A meteorologia não se baseia só na tua localidade mais a norte do País tem havido até temperaturas consideravelmente negativas

Já não é a primeira vez que tivemos invernos assim secos e pouco frios , como diziam aqui atrás, isto é cíclico , parece que muita gente neste tópico tem a memoria meteorológica algo curta ,já houve invernos totalmente gelados de grandes camadas de geada assim como só ventosos , como secos , e mesmo de valentes temporais , não podemos é agora tornar este tópico e (fórum) o muro das lamentações ou o val dos desesperados


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2012 às 20:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, podemos começar a reformular o hino, em vez de ser contra os canhões lutar lutar, pode ser contra o anticiclone lutar lutar, porque ele não deixa sair as depressões da trincheira. Fevereiro tá a ir pelo mesmo caminho que Janeiro, agora além da precipitação, o frio está a ir com os porcos.



Contra os canhões o quê? ...
Ainda faltam 5 dias para Fevereiro, mais de 120h. 120h é o suficiente para veres começar a surgir tamanhas divergências nos modelos.
Fevereiro está totalmente indefinido, para já.

E este ano conta com mais um dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2012 às 21:01)

AnDré disse:


> Contra os canhões o quê? ...



PORRA, era marchar, devia tar a pensar em dar porrada no AA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2012 às 21:14)

Existe um provérbio popular que vale por mil palavras

"Colheitas de ano bissexto cabem todas num cesto"


----------



## martinus (26 Jan 2012 às 21:16)

Espera-nos sol e temperatura de acordo com esta época do ano. É assim que diz a MeteoGalicia, com todo o profissionalismo, o resto é folclore urbano.

"Comentario xeral para Galicia: 
A vindeira semana virá caracterizada pola influencia anticiclónica. A tendencia marca a presenza do anticiclón que prácticamente se vai manter durante toda a semana, deixando polo tanto unha alta probabilidade de tempo seco e de temperaturas acordes a época do ano."


----------



## cova beira (26 Jan 2012 às 21:25)

tem sido aqui dito por vários membros do forum que não vale a pena olhar a mais de 120 horas para os modelos este tipo de situação retrogada na europa é muito difícil de modelar.

A europa pode estar à beira de uma erupção fria de proporções fora do normal e o pessoal está a lamentar-se, não quero com isto dizer que se vá a passar alguma coisa por cá mas se a iso -20 chega à Europa ocidental preparem-se porque vai ser forte.




mapa do dia, isto não é uma saída isolada é a média dos ensembles


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jan 2012 às 23:50)

cova beira disse:


> tem sido aqui dito por vários membros do forum que não vale a pena olhar a mais de 120 horas para os modelos este tipo de situação retrogada na europa é muito difícil de modelar.
> 
> A europa pode estar à beira de uma erupção fria de proporções fora do normal e o pessoal está a lamentar-se, não quero com isto dizer que se vá a passar alguma coisa por cá mas se a iso -20 chega à Europa ocidental preparem-se porque vai ser forte.
> 
> ...



Já é mais que bom ver as temperaturas mínimas descer para valores normais durante a próxima semana, ou até abaixo do normal. 

Com altas pressões na ordem dos 1025hPa/1030hPa em cima de nós, nem com uma hipotética iso -50C a 500hPa aconteceria alguma precipitação! A não ser algo ao largo da costa mediterrânea.

É aproveitar as próximas noites mais frias, e esperar que algo vá mudando para a semana. Alguma coisa Fevereiro nos irá oferecer, é preciso acreditar!


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Jan 2012 às 00:45)

-Outra vez Ambrósio? 
-Mas  Senhor ( Anticiclone),  desta vez ainda me  portei   melhor. Umas nuvenzinhas, precipitação pouquita ,quase nada,
 assim uma coisa levezinha, vento fraco, vou-me já embora, que  quereis  mais  ?  
-Eu não quero,  Ambrósio.  Apetece-me.
-Ó !!!  Mais  uma  semana  , Senhor ? 
-Já sabes .  Há Invernos  que  fico meio deprimido  e olha, dá-me para vir  para os teus lados  colher   o Sol  que semeio.
-Mas Senhor , já vamos entrar por Fevereiro. O que é que eu digo  à gente   que lá na aldeia desespera?
-Eu sei. Vamos ver . Mas olha que  não era a 1ª vez 
 que estes  meus “apetites” se prolongariam  até à Primavera.


----------



## David sf (27 Jan 2012 às 07:45)

Iso -24 no Luxemburgo:






E depois parece que fica apontada para a PI, com uma depressão junto a Lisboa a poder servir de atractora, para além de poder meter neve a cotas muito baixas ainda ante de chegar a siberiana a sério:











É só uma run. Não deixa de ser positivo que mostre já uma dorsal no oriente da Europa, aquele frio não voltaria para trás. É improvável,... mas é possível.

O GEM está semelhante:






Os outros, para já, não.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2012 às 08:01)

David sf disse:


> Iso -24 no Luxemburgo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (27 Jan 2012 às 08:57)

Extremamente consistente esta manhã o ECMWF, até às 168 horas, todos os 51 membros do ensemble mantêm o A escandinavo e não põem circulação zonal. A -8 a 850 hpa está nos Pirinéus nos painéis finais, com todo Portugal continental englobado pela iso 0. Em média. E o melhor de tudo é o padrão, extremamente consistente, com a dorsal a subir na Europa oriental, após a entrada siberiana, o A dos Açores o suficientemente afastado e extendido para norte, de modo a bloquear o frio todo na Europa central e ocidental.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Jan 2012 às 10:50)

Bom dia

Temos de seguir esta situação com cautela. Apesar da média dos modelos darem algo de "maravilhoso" em termos de frio para a Europa no geral, não quer dizer que chegue cá em força. Na minha opinião o jogo de forças do AA, não vai deixar que a iso 0 toque sequer em Portugal, quanto muito entrar e ficar-se pelo interior norte e centro. Teremos frio dentro do normal  para a época (influencia da iso 2 ou 0 no interior) e que não vai infelizamente apagar o pesadelo de Janeiro. Em relação à precipitação... Ainda é cedo... mas não será muita.

Ja se sabe que a tantos dias de algo, os modelos ou põem demasiado ou tiram demasiado, criando-nos certas ilusões.


----------



## Vince (27 Jan 2012 às 11:13)

Imponente em termos continentais


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jan 2012 às 11:30)

Recebi a notícia à pouco que na Ucrânia já se fazem sentir uns bons -15ºc
Isso sim é frio a sério! Por aqui só tou a ver frio nos sítios do costume, no Norte/Nordeste de Portugal ainda assim nada de anormal. E ainda bem que assim é!
Quanto à precipitação não está nada garantido ainda, está a muita distância!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 11:32)




----------



## cova beira (27 Jan 2012 às 12:21)

muito boas as saídas de hoje podemos estar perante uma entrada fria mesmo muito forte a cumprir-se o mapa das 168 horas do europeu semelhante ao gem existem duas saídas mais prováveis para para o frio ou o reino unido ou a península ibérica


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2012 às 12:24)

trovoadas disse:


> Recebi a notícia à pouco que na Ucrânia já se fazem sentir uns bons -15ºc
> Isso sim é frio a sério! Por aqui só tou a ver frio nos sítios do costume, no Norte/Nordeste de Portugal ainda assim nada de anormal. E ainda bem que assim é!
> Quanto à precipitação não está nada garantido ainda, está a muita distância!



Desculpem o off-topic...

Na região da Polónia onde estou estão neste momento -*11ºC*, e as previsões indicam que dentro de alguns dias a  máximas podem ser de *-17ºC* com mínimas de *-25ºC*


----------



## Agreste (27 Jan 2012 às 12:42)

cova beira disse:


> muito boas as saídas de hoje podemos estar perante uma entrada fria mesmo muito forte a cumprir-se o mapa das 168 horas do europeu semelhante ao gem existem duas saídas mais prováveis para para o frio ou o reino unido ou a península ibérica



Se nos sair Reino Unido, podemos ter chuva e alguma neve uns dias mais tarde, se nos sair Península Ibérica teremos geadas negras.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jan 2012 às 12:50)

Á falta de chuva discute-se o frio .... loooollll

Afinal de contas estamos nos meses dele ......

Parece existir um caminho aberto para uma nascente de depressões no Mediterrâneo na 1ª quinzena do mês de fevereiro .....


----------



## David sf (27 Jan 2012 às 13:46)

Agreste disse:


> Se nos sair Reino Unido, podemos ter chuva e alguma neve uns dias mais tarde, se nos sair Península Ibérica teremos geadas negras.



Isso é muito relativo. em anos como 2010, em que não houve AA, pode-se ter neve após entradas frias secas, que quando chegam as depressões atlãnticas, deixam bastante neve antes de varrer o frio totalmente.

Em anos mais típicos, como este, a melhor maneira de termos neve é com entradas de depressões em altitude com algum trajecto marítimo, pelo que o que dizes está correcto, uma entrada continental directa à PI muito dificilmente deixa alguma coisa que não geadas e mínimas record. Mas mesmo assim, em vez de ir para o Reino Unido, que já é um pouco longe, o trajecto preferível é França-Golfo da Biscaia-Galiza-Sagres, como 2006.

Outra hipótese, é termos uma repetição de 1954, mas para isso é preciso tudo correr bem, inclusive os timings (que são decisivos, 24 horas de atraso ou adiantamento podem estragar tudo). O padrão de 1954 é parecidíssimo com o deste anos, tínhamos A escandinavo, e um AA relativamente forte, mas que ia deixando entrar algumas frentes de noroeste. 






Claro que se aquela perturbação que se nota a oeste da Irlanda, tivesse chegado 24 horas antes poderia ter impedido o frio de entrar, se entrasse 24 horas depois, já o frio poderia ter fugido pela acção do AA, por isso é que isto raramente acontece.

É uma situação potencialmente interessante, a ser seguida, a mim parece-me que algures na Europa vai acontecer uma entrada fria histórica, em locais pouco usuais (Benelux, França, UK, Itália, PI), vamos ver qual/quais serão contemplados, mas vai ser daquelas que dentro de uns anos ainda será recordada, como a onda de frio de fevereiro de 2012.

PS: Já alguém tinha viso -20ºC à superfície e -15~C a 850 hpa num diagrama Meteopt? Andorra, GFS, 06z:


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2012 às 14:02)

Ao menos parece que vem o frio. Que bom seria, pelo menos aqui no Algarve termos mínimas históricas.  

David se fosse como em 1954 seria a coisa mais bela que poderia acontecer, nevar a cota 0 no Algarve. Acho se eu visse nevar e deixar a paisagem branca dava 3 cabeçadas na parede a ver se estava a sonhar.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2012 às 14:09)

A run das 6 do GFS, exagerada como sempre, dá algum frio, e a médio prazo ás 192h parece estar completamente louco. Cota 0 e mínimas de -6ºC aqui?? 

Mas que ele vem  aí, vem.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Jan 2012 às 16:54)

Bem, parece que é melhor começar a arranjar lenha...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## squidward (27 Jan 2012 às 16:55)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem, parece que é melhor começar a arranjar lenha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





O GFS até se engasgou, andam horas da RUN6z misturadas com as da RUN12z


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Jan 2012 às 16:57)

Para recordar... Brutal!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Se isto realmente for verdade, quando for varrido espero que seja com um bom nevão!


----------



## Agreste (27 Jan 2012 às 17:09)

David sf disse:


> Isso é muito relativo. em anos como 2010, em que não houve AA, pode-se ter neve após entradas frias secas, que quando chegam as depressões atlãnticas, deixam bastante neve antes de varrer o frio totalmente.
> 
> Em anos mais típicos, como este, a melhor maneira de termos neve é com entradas de depressões em altitude com algum trajecto marítimo, pelo que o que dizes está correcto, uma entrada continental directa à PI muito dificilmente deixa alguma coisa que não geadas e mínimas record. Mas mesmo assim, em vez de ir para o Reino Unido, que já é um pouco longe, o trajecto preferível é França-Golfo da Biscaia-Galiza-Sagres, como 2006.
> 
> Outra hipótese, é termos uma repetição de 1954, mas para isso é preciso tudo correr bem, inclusive os timings (que são decisivos, 24 horas de atraso ou adiantamento podem estragar tudo). O padrão de 1954 é parecidíssimo com o deste anos, tínhamos A escandinavo, e um AA relativamente forte, mas que ia deixando entrar algumas frentes de noroeste.



O melhor que o GFS consegue ver é uma pequena perturbação ciclónica que consegue atravessar a ponte anticiclónica. É a 192h e depois disso não temos resolução para ver as precipitações. Passa demasiado longe de nós, demasiado a sudoeste mas vão ser 3-4 noites à moda antiga, um camadão de ar gélido em cima de nós.


----------



## seqmad (27 Jan 2012 às 18:01)

Tanto o ECM como o GFS dão entrada de precipitação às 228 horas ainda com todo o país debaixo da iso 0, no caso do ECM de N/NW mantendo-se abaixo da ISO 0 nas 12 horas seguintes, no caso do GFS de W e por consequência com rápida subida da ISO, mas no momento da entrada com o ar frio ainda estabelecido. Poderá nevar a cotas mais baixas que o habitual?... A esta distância mais vale não confiar em nada para já...


----------



## boneli (27 Jan 2012 às 18:37)

Está se a cozinhar algo engraçado de se ver...é um regalo para os olhos olhar para os modelos...eheheh!!!
Bem a ver vamos o que nos vai sair na rifa!!! Como já se disse  aqui á falta de chuva ao menos o frio para animar aqui as ostes.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2012 às 18:44)

seqmad disse:


> Tanto o ECM como o GFS dão entrada de precipitação às 228 horas ainda com todo o país debaixo da iso 0, no caso do ECM de N/NW mantendo-se abaixo da ISO 0 nas 12 horas seguintes, no caso do GFS de W e por consequência com rápida subida da ISO, mas no momento da entrada com o ar frio ainda estabelecido. Poderá nevar a cotas mais baixas que o habitual?... A esta distância mais vale não confiar em nada para já...



Para já é ainda é cedo para falar mas... Para uma situação de neve a cotas baixas seria mais favorável uma cut a puxar o ar frio continental que vem até ás 180h. Agora sabemos que isso não é fácil.

Agora componente W? Aí seria óptimo para neve a cotas médias altas mas para baixas nem tanto.

O argumento "frio instalado" tem sido referido em "n" situações nos últimos anos... E normalmente é inconsequente. Da minha percepção neste tipo de eventos, é sobretudo preponderante o frio consistente em altitude (500hPa) depois a T850, e muito menos o frio à superfície... certamente que lembramos episódios em que com entradas de frentes o frio era varrido rapidamente e até chegou a  chover com temperaturas negativas à superfície...

Mas para já acompanhemos este quase certo evento de frio seco... Para o resto ainda é cedo.


----------



## cova beira (27 Jan 2012 às 20:00)

parecem estar todas as peças a colocar-se em posição de termos uma entrada que pelo menos na Europa central parece para já poder ser histórica mas não nos podemos esquecer que portugal é o ultimo país a ocidente, caso a siberiana não saía da europa pelo caminho que alguns modelos começam a mostrar que é o reino unido e entre na penísula íberica iso -8 em portugal parece-me ser até muito pouco para o potencial desta entrada.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2012 às 22:44)

Isto parece estar para todos os gostos, mas atenção que o nosso A-amigo açoreano pode ainda fazer o que bem lhe apetecer, como por exemplo ficar-nos por cima e na horizontal! Este é o único cenário que não queremos.

- Cenário ideal: AA russo-noroegues a mover-se um pedacito para oeste e não tanto para sul. O AA Açores a mover-se tb para oeste, e a deixar  uma passagem para entradas de noroeste.
- Cenário muito bom: o AA açoreano a mover-se para Nordeste e unir-se ao AA sibériano, permitindo entradas de sudoeste.
- Cenário bom: O AA açoreano enfraquece ligeiramente (abaixo dos 1025hPa) e o AA sibériano mantém-se, da-se 2a entrada fria para a semana, e forma-se baixa no mediterrâneo que atrai ainda mais frio para aqui, e quem sabe por entre as nuvens talvez algum floco perdido no interior.
- Cenário pior: o AA açores fortalece e dirige-se para cá, e até estendendo-se na horizontal. O AA sibériano enfraquece ou desloca-se para sul/leste. Conclusão: daqui a 7 dias, mais do mesmo, durante 1mês!


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Jan 2012 às 23:08)

Parece que o tópico está a começar de novo a entrar numa onda de entusiasmo, embora positivamente mais "argumentada". De qualquer maneira, a mim não me parece nada certo a tão falada entrada Siberiana em Portugal. Ela vai de certeza andar pela Europa Central, aí pode mesmo ser histórico, mas em Portugal nada está certo. Até pode não passar de um "friozinho" correspondente a uma iso 0ºC ou algo parecido. 

O ponto chave, na minha opinião, está na posição que o AA vai ocupar. Parece certo que se vai formar uma baixa no Mediterrâneo, mas a questão será se o AA deixará que essa baixa transporte o frio até nós ou não. Caso o AA se aproxime de Portugal, servirá como barreira e o ar frio será transportado mais para Norte, em direcção às Ilhas Britânicas. Caso o AA permaneça no mar, mais a Oeste, poderá permitir a entrada da massa de ar fria. 

O ECMWF coloca nesta última run o pior cenário:









O GFS das 12z, como já foi referido, tem outro cenário, colocando o AA mais perto dos Açores, permitindo que o ar frio nos chegue:









Portanto, nada definido para Portugal ainda. Infelizmente, somos o país pior colocado nestas situações... Será uma enorme desilusão se desta enorme Siberiana nada nos chegar. Ainda para mais como tem sido este Inverno.

EDIT: A run das 18 do GFS fortalece o AA, aproximando-o de nós... más notícias, vamos esperar que ambos recuem de novo.


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jan 2012 às 02:35)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Portanto, nada definido para Portugal ainda. Infelizmente, somos o país pior colocado nestas situações... Será uma enorme desilusão se desta enorme Siberiana nada nos chegar. Ainda para mais como tem sido este Inverno.



Nem mais .
Esta  nossa disposição geográfica  não ajuda. Claro .
Com tanta atlanticidade a Oeste,   a latitudes baixas , não haverá muito a fazer a não ser esperar que nos saia a sorte grande  de Fevereiros raros, que já houve  outrora ou  quiçá,   surpresas como as que tivémos, já bem mais recentes.
É um "espera sentado". A gente já sabe.
Se parece  claro que  da   Europa Central  até ao leste da Ibéria irá  chegar  uma  siberiana  robusta, aqui,  tudo está ainda  mais para lá do que para cá.
Mas caramba: pelo menos há a expectativa de alguma agitação.
Amanhã um  modelo alimenta-la-á  O outro torcerá o nariz .
E no dia a seguir  inverter-se-ão as posições. Vai uma aposta?
Entrementes, o mais importante, as precipitações, continuarão ausentes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 08:14)

Este run do ECM parece animadora


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Jan 2012 às 08:39)

Jorge_scp disse:


> EDIT: A run das 18 do GFS fortalece o AA, aproximando-o de nós... más notícias, vamos esperar que ambos recuem de novo.



Pois e. O nosso território nunca ou quase nunca esteve bem posicionado para receber essa siberiana, pelo que desta vez e dada a fortaleza colossal deste "maldito e nojento" anticiclone nada vai acabar por cá chegar e como disse anteriormente, se algo chegar, será a fraquissima iso 0 ºC.Os Espanhóis já esses como sempre terão mais sorte!
 É a posição geográfica que temos e o clima que temos! Não vale a pena entrar-mos em sonhos cor-de-rosa quando na realidade nada e assim...
 Resta esperar pela segunda quinzena que o AA enfraqueça e que comece a chover. O IM disse que Fevereiro era crucial para a agricultura :S E bem que se diga: Prefiro ver chuva, do que geadas horríveis em tempo seco a afectar ainda mais as culturas!


----------



## Agreste (28 Jan 2012 às 09:15)

Saída matinal bastante pior.

O GFS vê qualquer coisa no sábado com algum potencial. Muito localizado e já com bastante menos frio. Parece que haverá qualquer coisa a atravessar a ponte anticiclonica.







Pode haver alterações mas a nós não nos deve calhar quase nada. Na europa central vão-se passar com o frio que lhes vai cair em cima. A operacional também é dos cenários mais quentes... há outros ligeiramente melhores quando ao frio mas não quanto à precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jan 2012 às 09:42)

Olhando a mais uma rodada de modelos e mais umas saidas eu diria que apesar de ainda faltar na previsão a 2ª metade do mês de fevereiro eu diria que dificilmente escaparemos da seca extrema ....

Basicamente os próximos 15 dias teremos uma "Scandy", uma depressão no Mediterrâneo e uma mistura de AA com uma crista da Scandy .....

E pronto estamos conversados .....

Sortudos dos italianos que vão ter tudo ao mesmo tempo


----------



## trovoadas (28 Jan 2012 às 09:46)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Pois e. O nosso território nunca ou quase nunca esteve bem posicionado para receber essa siberiana, pelo que desta vez e dada a fortaleza colossal deste "maldito e nojento" anticiclone nada vai acabar por cá chegar e como disse anteriormente, se algo chegar, será a fraquissima iso 0 ºC.Os Espanhóis já esses como sempre terão mais sorte!
> É a posição geográfica que temos e o clima que temos! Não vale a pena entrar-mos em sonhos cor-de-rosa quando na realidade nada e assim...
> Resta esperar pela segunda quinzena que o AA enfraqueça e que comece a chover. O IM disse que Fevereiro era crucial para a agricultura :S E bem que se diga: Prefiro ver chuva, do que geadas horríveis em tempo seco a afectar ainda mais as culturas!



Ora nem mais! Está tudo entusiasmado aqui no forum com a possibilidade de uma grande entrada fria e eu com o coração nas mãos a acompanhar de perto esta situação. Se de facto isso acontecer não sei como vou proteger o muito trabalho que tenho na Quinta. Tenho muitas plantas que não são nada amigas do gelo! Para já acho que não passa de entusiasmo mesmo e não acredito que tal vá acontecer. Vou ficar a aguardar os próximos capítulos.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Jan 2012 às 09:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando a mais uma rodada de modelos e mais umas saidas eu diria que apesar de ainda faltar na previsão a 2ª metade do mês de fevereiro eu diria que dificilmente escaparemos da seca extrema ....
> 
> Basicamente os próximos 15 dias teremos uma "Scandy", uma depressão no Mediterrâneo e uma mistura de AA com uma crista da Scandy .....
> 
> ...



As cartas estão se a orientar todas nesse sentido! A meu ver só haverá mexidas significativas neste jogo só lá mais para o fim da estação, portanto naquele período de transição. Sinceramente não estou a ver a Primavera a safar isto. O deficit começa a ser acentuado. Fevereiro/Março serão fundamentais!


----------



## David sf (28 Jan 2012 às 09:58)

Operacional do ECMWF:











Circulação zonal, depressão na Escandinávia, 1035 mbar no sul do país, com dorsal cor de laranja, iso +8 no sul do país. Iso +4 em Andorra.

Média dos ensembles do ECMWF:











Onde estava o centro da depressão, a 975 mbar a norte da Escócia, está uma média de pressão de 1020 mbar. Anticiclone em toda a Europa oriental, englobando a Escandinávia, cavado na Europa central. Média de 1027 mbar no sul do país, média de geopotenciais a amarelo (-20 Dam face à operacional). Média de +2ºC no sul do país (-6ºC face à operacional) e de -4ºC em Andorra (-8ºC face à operacional).

Desvio padrão dos ensembles do ECMWF:






Onde é que há grande incerteza? No Atlântico norte e na Península Ibérica.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 11:16)

e pronto já nem chuva nem frio........


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Jan 2012 às 12:08)

David sf disse:


> Desvio padrão dos ensembles do ECMWF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desconhecia essas cartas de desvio-padrão do ECMWF... muito úteis para perceber onde as previsões estão mais bem definidas ou não. Para Portugal, pelos vistos a dispersão no ensemble é enorme o que coloca a possibilidade de numa run a seguir passar do 8 para 80.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2012 às 12:16)

Igualmente em jeito de colmatar o que já foi dito, e qualquer desespero causado pelo retrocesso das runs em relação à injecção de ar frio em Portugal, nomeadamente no caso do GFS, a comparação oportuna da run operacional _vs_ média dos Ensembles, em relação à TºC/850 hPa.

Operacional:






Média ensemblística:


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2012 às 12:30)

Ensembles para zona de Faro/Olhão do GFS:

Run das 00






Nunca vi tantos membros abaixo da iso 0ºC nesta zona. Mesmo assim, a run do GFS e a operacional ficaram acima da média.

Run das 06






Esta run do GFS foi claramente um outlier quente, muito acima da média. Claro, tem lá uma percentagem de 5% que possa nevar aqui. 

Portanto, tudo muito incerto ainda. Nesta altura em Janeiro de 2005 tinhamos uma valente vaga de frio em Portugal e este ano com o tempo seco não a temos.  Siberiana meu amor se chegares a Portugal dou-te um beijo na boca que derretes toda.


----------



## martinus (28 Jan 2012 às 12:34)

Para a noite de hoje o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê uma mínima de -2 C. em Braga. Se chegasse cá o frio que alguns desses modelos de computador previam, iríamos ter noites de -4 a -7 em Braga. Alguém acreditou nesse filme?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2012 às 12:59)

..e mais uma vez....
é incrivel como o inverno nao quer nada connosco :S

"muita parra pouca uva.."
"Janeiro quente, traz o Diabo no ventre."


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2012 às 13:02)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> "Janeiro quente, traz o Diabo no ventre."



O diabo talvez não, mas o anticiclone é certinho


----------



## cova beira (28 Jan 2012 às 13:30)

apesar das ultimas saídas não terem sido boas continua tudo em aberto quem viu modelos há dois dias e vê hoje são previsões completamente diferentes, olhando para os modelos duas coisas me parecem neste momento muito importantes, 1º a siberiana assim que entra na europa ganha muito mais força e por isso o acticiclone escandinavo começa a rebentar pelas costuras e não consegue segura-la mas por outro lado há uma coisa que joga a nosso favor é que ela tem tendência a movimentar-se apenas por terra e o mar do norte da europa funcionará como barreira obrigando-a a seguir para oeste, isto claro se nenhuma cut off quebrar o bloqueio naquela zona

2º começa a ser modulada uma pequena cut off por muitos ensembles e alguns modelos no dia 1 que pode começar a ganhar força e ter um papel muito importante assim que entrar no mediterrâneo


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Jan 2012 às 18:36)

Vai estar fresquinha a "coisa"não acham?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2012 às 18:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vai estar fresquinha a "coisa"não acham?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O Europeu na saída de hoje das 12z continua com o cenário bem frio, e repare-se no  dia seguinte aquela ISO *- 16* já a entrar na zona dos Pirinéus...






Contudo estamos a falar de previsões ainda a uma semana de distância....


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2012 às 18:50)

E então para os dias seguintes...

vale o que vale, mas cá fica, nem que seja para mais tarde recordar..

























mas que bela run esta!   :assobio:

ao menos vai-se mantendo o sonho ...:assobio:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jan 2012 às 18:54)

Snifa disse:


> O Europeu na saída de hoje das 12z continua com o cenário bem frio, e repare-se no  dia seguinte aquela ISO *- 16* já a entrar na zona dos Pirinéus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta RUN do Europeu demonstra bem a volatilidade dos modelos! 






Na saída anterior a ISO 0ºC estava na Córsega, nesta chega aos Açores! 

Frio vai haver, resta saber a intensidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 18:58)

quero ver a previsão a 10 dias do IM das 20 horas


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2012 às 18:59)

A -8ºC a roçar no Algarve  . Grande saída do Europeu.  Vamos todos acender uma velinha ao ECMWF para que ele ganhe e que concretize esse cenário. 

Agora, esperar pela média do ECM e ver se é delírio ou pode acontecer.


----------



## David sf (28 Jan 2012 às 19:00)

Saída histórica do ECMWF. Por mim, até 144 horas não tenho grandes dúvida de que é a saída acertada. Depois, vem a ajuda atlântica mesmo a tempo, como se vê a 168 horas. Esta é a carta de precipitação às 180 horas, com iso -4 em quase todo o país:






Mais de 10 mm no litoral norte, originariam mais de 10 cm de neve a cotas baixas. Um sonho, é preciso que tudo corra bem, mas como já referi é possível.


----------



## Jota 21 (28 Jan 2012 às 19:02)

Boas tardes a todos. Há muito que não escrevo aqui nada mas continuo a consultar o fórum diariamente. 
Uma dúvida: ao consultar os vossos modelos GFS, especialmente o do modo texto, reparo nos 7,6º na temperatura a 2M para esta noite em Sintra. Presumo que os 2M sejam dois metros de altura... No entanto ao consultar as previsões de sites baseadas no GFS, as mínimas anunciadas são de 0º num (Freemeteo) e de 2º noutro (WeatherOnLine). Se me puderem explicar, agradeço. E, já agora, para esta madrugada aqui por Sintra as temperaturas irão descer assim tanto?
Cumprimentos.


----------



## David sf (28 Jan 2012 às 19:10)

E dá ideia de se querer prolongar por mais uns dias, com uma entrada de norte para reforçar o que já cá está:


----------



## godzila (28 Jan 2012 às 19:14)

no que é que isto vai dar?
o gfs não dá um panorama tão frio o que não é normal!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 19:14)

vemos no ECM


----------



## cova beira (28 Jan 2012 às 19:14)

a chave desta saída esta ás 96 horas com aquelas pequenas cut offs a cruzarem a cantabria e a formarem uma depressão no mediterrâneo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parece-me muito lógica esta saída a confirmar-se os mapas ás 144 horas 168 horas haverá nas próximas saídas ainda mais frio.

O Bastardi que anda à tanto tempo a insistir nos anos 50 com a história do pdo etc... parece pelo menos na Europa estar a acertar em cheio.

Eu tenho desde à alguns dias referenciado que esta situação poderia acontecer mas ainda faltam muitas horas isto ainda está a tempo de dar uma grande volta e passar tudo ao lado.


----------



## David sf (28 Jan 2012 às 19:20)

cova beira disse:


> a chave desta saída esta ás 96 horas com aquelas pequenas cut offs a cruzarem a cantabria e a formarem uma depressão no mediterrâneo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Para mim, o momento decisivo está às 144 horas. Neste momento, GFS e ECMWF estão parecidos (ECMWF um pouco mais a oeste, mas no geral parecidos):











A pequena diferença é que a depressão a oeste da Irlanda está mais cavada no GFS, podendo varrer um pouco mais o frio. A grande diferença é que a depressão seguinte fica bloqueada à saída da Terra Nova no ECMWF impulsionando a dorsal, enquanto que no GFS a depressão segue para oeste empurrando o AA para cima de nós.


----------



## David sf (28 Jan 2012 às 19:57)

Qual será a mínima desta noite? Sem vento, iso -6 a 850 hpa, onda de frio a durar desde há mais de 100 horas? O interior norte chegaria aos -20ºC? O litoral baixaria dos -5ºC?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 19:59)

veremos ás 20h25 quando o Instituto de Meteorologia divulgar as temperaturas a 10 dias


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2012 às 20:01)

Iso *-28ºC* sobre a região da Polónia onde estou 





Dá para ficar apreensivo


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2012 às 20:04)

Boa noite

Os condimentos estão aí à mão. Os modelos meteorológicos, nomeadamente aquele que mais "gostamos", o ECMWF, seguido de muito perto pelo GFS, vão temperando estes momentos de expectativa para o que aí virá.

Tão altas andam estas expectativas que provável nos parece que sobre alguma coisa aqui para o nosso retângulo Luso.
O norte da Europa tem andado num corropio de tempestades (neve, chuva, vento), a dinâmica atmosférica é muito elevada comparando com anos anteriores. Agora o leste europeu prepara-se para receber uma onda de frio que, aparentemente, irá ser de grande envergadura.
Certamente algo sobrará para nós neste defeso para já calmíssimo.
O posicionamento e tamnho do anticiclone escandinavo parecem de facto os ideais. Mais: os 1055-1060 hPa de pressão previstos anunciam uma capacidade muito grande de arrasto de ar frio com trajecto continental até aos Pirinéus.
Ajudado pela possível depressão no mediterrâneo, o ar frio deverá ser capaz de transpor o leste da Península Ibérica e vir até cá.
O que resta saber é quão frio será este ar...e se atrás deste virá alguma precipitação, alguma depressão "minor" que possa orbitar a nossa costa atlântica.

Há muitos "ses", é normal. Mas há já algumas certezas - uma delas é que não faltará assunto neste tópico no início de fevereiro, a começar pelo frio noturno que deverá ser bem marcado - as mínimas deverão ser bem baixas em praticamente todo o território continental.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Jan 2012 às 20:07)

David sf disse:


> Qual será a mínima desta noite? Sem vento, iso -6 a 850 hpa, onda de frio a durar desde há mais de 100 horas? O interior norte chegaria aos -20ºC? O litoral baixaria dos -5ºC?



Acho que não...

Apostaria em -15ºC na Torre (Serra da Estrela), Bragança deveria rondar os -10ºC. No litoral, muito dependeria dos locais. Lisboa talvez registasse pela primeira vez na estação Gago Coutinho uma temperatura negativa. Alguns locais com inversões térmicas fortes poderiam descer dos -5ºC caso haja céu limpo...por exemplo Aljezur, Alvalade, Praia da Rainha (Almada). No Alentejo, acho que Beja, Évora poderiam registar também algures entre -4 e -5ºC.

Mas nada como acontecer mesmo para comprovar. Teria muita curiosidade e seria uma bela altura para voltar a fazer um concurso de temperaturas aqui do fórum!


----------



## David sf (28 Jan 2012 às 20:15)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Acho que não...
> 
> Apostaria em -15ºC na Torre (Serra da Estrela), Bragança deveria rondar os -10ºC. No litoral, muito dependeria dos locais. Lisboa talvez registasse pela primeira vez na estação Gago Coutinho uma temperatura negativa. Alguns locais com inversões térmicas fortes poderiam descer dos -5ºC caso haja céu limpo...por exemplo Aljezur, Alvalade, Praia da Rainha (Almada). No Alentejo, acho que Beja, Évora poderiam registar também algures entre -4 e -5ºC.
> 
> Mas nada como acontecer mesmo para comprovar. Teria muita curiosidade e seria *uma bela altura para voltar a fazer um concurso de temperaturas aqui do fórum!*



Estava a pensar nisso, mas para tal é preciso que essas cartas se cumpram, o que ainda é pouco provável.

Mas vendo bem, não havendo vento, poderíamos ter inversões térmicas interessantes. Ora, se temos a -6 em altitude, locais com inversão térmica baixariam desse valor. Basta ver vários dias com isos acima de +5 e temperaturas negativas.

Neste dia Bragança teve -8,1ºC, com uma iso-4ºC, mas Burgos por exemplo teve -17ºC:


----------



## João Sousa (28 Jan 2012 às 20:32)

Já saíram as actualizações do IM para os próximos 10 dias. Chegaríamos aos -8 lá para 5 ou 6 de Fevereiro. Era histórico.


----------



## Du_Ga (28 Jan 2012 às 20:34)

Chegaríamos aos -1 em Lisboa e aos -4 em Sintra!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 20:40)




----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2012 às 20:42)

Interessante mesmo.. Agora é ver se corre tudo bem, é praticamente uma lotaria, mas frio, esse está garantido.


----------



## Gongas (28 Jan 2012 às 20:49)

minima de -5 e maxima de 5 graus em Coimbra com 33% de probabilidade de precipitação....isto seria um sonho com a possibilidade de neve durante um bom bocado a qualquer altitude!!!!!!


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2012 às 20:52)

A sério... 

Pelo Output do IM... uma mínima de -4ºC para o Seixal? Seria memorável... 

Não acredito numa mínima assim no Litoral. Era bom demais. Mas pode ser que aconteça mesmo. Só sei que o valor mais baixo de Temp. mínima registado aqui em Corroios, quando tive a minha primeira estação, foi de 0,1ºC. Nunca registei menos que isso até hoje.


----------



## davidazevedo (28 Jan 2012 às 20:59)

Seria um sonho. Para Vila Nova de Famalicão tambem. Previsão de máxima 5º e minima -5º.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Jan 2012 às 21:04)

Pois a mim isto parece-me absolutamente absurdo. Como costumam ser alias as previsões a uma distancia destas. So acredito quando observar a realidade. Mas la que seria um sonho.. seria


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jan 2012 às 21:06)

Lightning disse:


> A sério...
> 
> Pelo Output do IM... uma mínima de -4ºC para o Seixal? Seria memorável...
> 
> Mas eu não acredito numa mínima assim no Litoral. Era bom demais.



Seria deveras interessante observar o que ocorreria com mínimas negativas tão baixas no litoral! É que não sei se estão a imaginar: temperatura da água do mar nos 15C, com as brisas algum choque de massas de ar, resultaria num fenômeno bem interessante, ver a água do mar a evaporar e a gerar nevoeiros, certamente que também as máximas no litoral seriam muito baixas.

É bom sonharmos todos, assim dá pica! Mas também é importante de não nos esquecermos que para tudo isto acontecer, é necessário que umas 3 peças fundamentais estejam no local certo, na altura certa, com a força e direcção certas, é ainda muita variável!

Certamente o GFS terá mais experiência no que ocorra na Terra Nova, mas também o ECM tem mais experiência no que possa acontecer no mediterrâneo e com o AA sibériano..

Existe ainda um A-Amigo nosso, que mais vale não falar nele, senão ele acorda e move-se para nós, e nos não queremos que isso aconteça, certo?


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jan 2012 às 21:14)

Com os mapas que foram colocados aqui, o tópico "Saídas incomuns ou de sonhos", fica arrumado por uns tempos!! 

Lol


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2012 às 21:22)

Quem viu os comentários esta manha e quem vê agora tem pessoas aqui que andam ao som de cada run e não olham a tendências e as peças que estão colocadas na perfeição para termos uma entrada possivelmente histórica. Espero não ver de novo aqui caso volte a haver uma saída que tire tudo a choradeira do costume isto não é um muro de lamentações.


----------



## belem (28 Jan 2012 às 21:32)

Pela minha experiência, em relação a situações semelhantes no passado e a esta distância desses eventos, parece-me que tudo fica muito bem, apenas pela especulação.

Sem dúvida que é uma situação interessante e a acompanhar, mas esses modelos a essa distância, são um bocado como a lotaria.

Se forem a ver, pelo histórico das previsões a esta distância, existem muitos cenários espectaculares mas depois a realidade é bem menos fantasiosa que isso. O que não quer dizer, que não haja alguma surpresa escondida, pois a meteorologia é pródiga a surpreender, ainda que  normalmente, não obedeça a esse tipo de previsões.

Mas sem dúvida, que é uma situação a acompanhar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2012 às 21:33)

As temperaturas previstas não são tão fora de comum, só que em Portugal são situações raras de ocorrer, eu aqui, já tive pelo menos uns 5 dias com temperaturas abaixo de zero desde que faço registos. Para Faro o output do IM coloca 0ºC e não é assim tão estranho, antigamente era usual ter temperaturas de 0ºC eu lembro-me quando era mais pequeno. 

Também em Fevereiro de 1954 foi fora de comum, e normalmente existe um período de retorno por isso se voltar a acontecer não tem nada de anormal. 

Se eu visse nevar aqui em Olhão era inédito para mim, mas para o meu pai e para os meus avós não era.


----------



## godzila (28 Jan 2012 às 22:00)

bem, isto é que é um erro de calculo lol
ora vejam a serra da estrela vai ser o local mais frio do planeta e arredores com -99ºC





o IM anda cada vez melhor


----------



## amando96 (28 Jan 2012 às 22:10)

E a mínima mais quente que a máxima 

Estão previstos -2ºC para a minha zona, esperemos que sim.


----------



## DRC (28 Jan 2012 às 22:24)

godzila disse:


> bem, isto é que é um erro de calculo lol
> ora vejam a serra da estrela vai ser o local mais frio do planeta e arredores com -99ºC
> 
> 
> ...



O valor "previsto" de -99ºC aparece em várias localidades.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2012 às 22:36)

Alguma mudança que o IM fez e as máximas negativas ficam com bug. Se se repetir sempre se pode enviar um mail ao IM


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jan 2012 às 22:41)

DRC disse:


> O valor "previsto" de -99ºC aparece em várias localidades.



Parece-me que o modelo não está preparado para apresentar máximas negativas!

Voltando aos modelos também o GFS carrega mais um pouquinho no frio, mas nada que ver com o ECMWF!  E como sempre no 2º painel , sim esse que nunca chega, abrem-se as torneiras, o costume!


----------



## iceworld (28 Jan 2012 às 23:54)

Bom, eu nunca aqui escrevo porque acho que não acrescentaria nada com interesse a este tópico e se há coisas que me aborrecem aqui é ler posts no género deste!


----------



## iceworld (28 Jan 2012 às 23:54)

*Novo tópico:
*

 Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2012


----------

